# PlayStation All-Stars Battle Royale



## Scizor (Nov 27, 2011)

*Sony Developing a New Title Like Super Smash Bros.?*



> The Sony version, coded Title Fight, will feature such characters like Sweet Tooth from Twisted Metal, Nathan Drake, Colonel Radec, Fat Princess, and Parappa the Rappa.
> 
> Tweets from Superbot employees implied that Sony was getting ready to officially announce the title. Sony is being contacted for more information, but as of right now, that is all we know.



*Source:* 
__________________________________

*Gameplay footage (and more):*


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 27, 2011)

Sony doesn't have enough characters to make such a game.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Nov 27, 2011)

You guys should be more open minded, by making a Sony Smash Bros it doesn't mean ONLY first party games, they can include Solid Snake, Ezio and alot more 3rd party characters.

The question isn't about the characters but how the game mechanics will be and feel, the potential is very high.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 27, 2011)

Squall Leonhart said:


> You guys should be more open minded, by making a Sony Smash Bros it doesn't mean ONLY first party games, they can include Solid Snake, Ezio and alot more 3rd party characters.
> 
> The question isn't about the characters but how the game mechanics will be and feel.




Nintendo doesn't use 3rd party characters.
The ones that are are called "Guests" and have been apart of them before.
 Sony doesn't really have any first party characters, so expect the roster to be filled with 3rd party characters if this is even true.
[YOUTUBE]mdWkKKSckNk[/YOUTUBE]
also since this obligatory.
step one: try to copy nintendo
step two: ???
step three: SUCCESS


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Nov 27, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Nintendo doesn't use 3rd party characters.
> The ones that are are called "Guests" and have been apart of them before.



You know how many characters have been a part of Sony in this generation? if you're following the Nintendo formula it means that they don't even need these characters to be exclusives, which means they can even use Ezio, Alex Mercer, Megaman, Resident Evil/DMC characters and so on and so on..

If Sony wants they can add multiplatform characters as well, as long as they get the permission to use them.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 27, 2011)

Squall Leonhart said:


> You know how many characters have been a part of Sony in this generation? if you're following the Nintendo formula it means that they don't even need these characters to be exclusives, which means they can even use Ezio, Alex Mercer, Megaman, Resident Evil characters and so on and so on..
> 
> If Sony wants they can add multiplatform characters as well, as long as they get the permission to use them.


Megaman and resident evil are capcom, not sony.
Capcom works with nintendo AND sony.
It would not give any kind of exclusivity.
And I was wrong the ones I said were 3rd party were second party at one time.
except sonic.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Nov 27, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Megaman and resident evil are capcom, not sony.
> Capcom works with nintendo AND sony.
> It would not give any kind of exclusivity.
> And I was wrong the ones I said were 3rd party were second party at one time.



Sonic and Snake are Sega & Konami, both were multiplatforms, that didn't stop them from being added to SSBB.

And I know these are other companies' characters, so what? who said it's a game only made of Sony characters/exclusive characters? who said Sony can't pay these companies in order to get the characters everybody wish to see in this game?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 27, 2011)

Squall Leonhart said:


> Sonic and Snake both were multiplatforms, that didn't stop them from being added to SSBB.
> 
> And I know these are other companies' characters, so what? who said it's a game only made of Sony characters/exclusive characters? who said Sony can't pay these companies in order to get the characters everybody wish to see in this game?


Because it wouldn't be a sony game then.
IT would be a game with characters from other games.
So the thread is *mistitled*.
Okay sony let's see you put 10,000+ characters in your game 


MGS was part of nintendo for a short time.
Sonic was already doing mario and the Olympic games.


----------



## ArinTheFool (Nov 27, 2011)

Scizor said:


> *Sony Developing a New Title Like Super Smash Bros.?*
> 
> 
> 
> *Source:*



Hmm, interesting. 

Wonder what they'd actually call the game.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Nov 27, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Because it wouldn't be a sony game then.
> IT would be a game with characters from other games.
> So the thread is *mistitled*.
> Okay sony let's see you put 10,000+ characters in your game
> ...



It's being made by Sony, hell.. no one said it even has "Sony" in the game's official title name.

Look at the first link I've posted, you can see a youtube video at the bottom that Sony released some months ago, you can see there Ezio, Snake, Lightning (FF13), Paul Phoenix, the guy from Dead Space, COD characters.. if we count this video as a teaser to this game.. then it's safe to say that we're going to see some multiplatform characters.


EDIT: lots of edits here.. lol, well.. actually do we even know if it's being made by Sony themselves? I'm not fully sure of that.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 27, 2011)

Squall Leonhart said:


> I-



Do you have eyes in your head?
THREAD.
And I posted that video myself.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 27, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> So the thread is *mistitled*.



I'm just the messenger.
But what do you suggest the title should be, then?


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Nov 27, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Do you have eyes in your head?
> THREAD.
> And I posted that video myself.



And other than strengthening my point, do you have anything constructive to add?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 27, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I'm just the messenger.
> But what do you suggest the title should be, then?


Something involving the playstation name more relevant.


Squall Leonhart said:


> And other then strengthening my point, do you have anything constructive to add?



Street fighter won't be in this game


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Nov 27, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Street fighter won't be in this game



If that video is connected to this game then at least Tekken might be


----------



## Scizor (Nov 27, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Something involving the playstation name more relevant.



The article did mention that it'd be Sony _if_ it'd be developed, though.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 27, 2011)

Scizor said:


> The article did mention that it'd be Sony _if_ it'd be developed, though.


Then the game will have many copyrights of ownership at the beginning.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Nov 27, 2011)

-Ratchet
-Clank
-Quark
-Sly
-Bentley
-Murray
-Jak
-Daxter
-Nathan Drake
-Nathan Hale
-Chimera
-Cole MacGrath
-Sev
-Helghast
-Twisted Metal characters
-Sir Daniel Fortesque
-PaRappa the Rapper
-Kratos
-Ico & Yorda
-Wander
-Keats & Ellen
-Nariko
-Sackboy
-Kazuma Kiryu
-etc.

... Not to mention characters like...

-Snake
-MGS Bosses
-Dante
-Virgil
-Cloud
-Spyro
-Crash 
-etc.

Even if later games in these series were/are not exclusive to the PlayStation, they are very much rooted in PS history and would be a welcome addition to such a game.

Not to mention Sony could use D.C. characters much like Nintendo uses Pokemon characters.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 27, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Then the game will have many copyrights of ownership at the beginning.



Indeed.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 27, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Not to mention Sony could use D.C. characters *much like Nintendo uses Pokemon characters.*



What are you talking about?


----------



## Kael Hyun (Nov 27, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> What are you talking about?



You know like how Nintendo uses the Poke'ball to bring out a random Poke'mon. Sony could do the same with Comic Item and when the character opens it up twoard the enemys a power comes out (Like Supermans Heat ray or the Batmobile. It makes sence in the fact that IIRC Sony owns the gameing rights of DC online and a good amount of the stock in DC in general


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Nov 27, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> What are you talking about?



What do you not understand? Sony owns the right to use D.C. characters like Batman and Superman... much like Nintendo uses Pokemon in SSB.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 27, 2011)

Pokemon is a first party title though.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Nov 27, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Pokemon is a first party title though.



And yet that did not stop them from useing Sonic and Snake which Nintendo does not own


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Nov 27, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Sony doesn't have enough characters to make such a game.



God of War, Jak and Daxter, Ratchet & Clank, Infamous, Sly Cooper, Uncharted, Fat Princess, Shadow of the Colossus, inFamous, Ape Escape, MediEvil, Twisted Metal, Genji, PaRappa the Rapper, LittleBigPlanet (SackBoy could have a unique moveset), Killzone, White Knight Chronicles, Wild Arms 

Lets not forget the possibility of adding Crash and Spryo.

Then we stat talking about 3rd party characters like Snake or Dante.

and these are just franchises. There is also 2nd/3rd reps as well.


----------



## Esura (Nov 27, 2011)

MyNindoForever said:


> And yet that did not stop them from useing Sonic and Snake which Nintendo does not own



Ok, some of these response are retarded. Super Smash Brothers Brawl only had TWO...TWO outside characters people, and that's after two iterations with only Nintendo characters and because Kojima ASKED for Snake to be implemented. Sonic was a no brainer because Sega and Nintendo have a close relationship and Sonic already had multiple cameos in Nintendo games. The legal hoops Sony would have to jump through to add Snake or any other MGS character, Dante and Vergil (not Virgil), Cloud, Spyro, and Crash? Thats five different publishers Sony has to go through right fucking there.

Why is people expecting third party exclusive characters? Kazuma Kiryu is not a Sony character, and Sony only owns the rights to use DC characters for DC Universe, which is absolutely NOTHING TO DO WITH POKEMON. Goddamn people, I know you people are smarter than this. Use some damn common sense.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Nov 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> Ok, some of these response are retarded. Super Smash Brothers Brawl only had TWO...TWO outside characters people, and that's after two iterations with only Nintendo characters and because Kojima ASKED for Snake to be implemented. Sonic was a no brainer because Sega and Nintendo have a close relationship and Sonic already had multiple cameos in Nintendo games. The legal hoops Sony would have to jump through to add Snake or any other MGS character, Dante and Vergil (not Virgil), Cloud, Spyro, and Crash? Thats five different publishers Sony has to go through right fucking there.
> 
> Why is people expecting third party exclusive characters? Kazuma Kiryu is not a Sony character, and Sony only owns the rights to use DC characters for DC Universe, which is absolutely NOTHING TO DO WITH POKEMON. Goddamn people, I know you people are smarter than this. Use some damn common sense.



What makes you think that because SSBB had only TWO guest characters that Sony is obliged to do the same and not A LOT more than that..?
Hell.. as I showed before - the teaser Sony released (considering it's related to this game) shows LOTS of multiplatform characters.

The only thing we know that is similar to the SSB series is that it's a fan-service game (considering this rumor is true of course), that is all, we don't know anything besides that.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 27, 2011)

I wonder if such a thing would go over well with Western companies, they aren't as liberal as the Japanese are about it.


----------



## Darc (Nov 27, 2011)

Heard about this a few weeks ago, looks like its gonna be legit, thye need to flat out rip off the Smash fight engine and not make their own horrible one like the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles game


----------



## Esura (Nov 27, 2011)

Squall Leonhart said:


> What makes you think that because SSBB had only TWO guest characters that *Sony is obliged to do the same and not A LOT more than that..?*
> 
> The only thing we know that is similar to the SSB series is that it's a fan-service game (considering this rumor is true of course), we don't know anything besides that.



Maybe Sony might not feel arsed to deal with the legalities of using other characters, which is a hassle itself if you really knew what IP handling entails. If you expecting anything beyond two or three guess characters you are crazy. But nice how that's the only thing you got from my post though. 

And that rumour implies Sony characters. Sony actually has a lot of properties to delve from that they own, just many of them are relatively unknown beyond the obvious stated. But yeah....lets only talk about third party non Sony characters and shit.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 27, 2011)

Squall Leonhart said:


> You guys should be more open minded, by making a Sony Smash Bros it doesn't mean ONLY first party games, they can include Solid Snake, Ezio and alot more 3rd party characters.
> 
> The question isn't about the characters but how the game mechanics will be and feel, the potential is very high.



course it has potential, SSB games are incredibly fun. I do think its weird for sony to make a similar game though... they don't really have characters as famous as nintendo's, and more of them are more... 'realistic' for lack of a better word, in a way that it'd be pretty weird to see them all fighting each other.

and yeah I'm including third party characters in that.


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 27, 2011)

Squall Leonhart said:


> What makes you think that because SSBB had only TWO guest characters that Sony is obliged to do the same and not A LOT more than that..?
> Hell.. as I showed before - the teaser Sony released (considering it's related to this game) shows LOTS of multiplatform characters.
> 
> The only thing we know that is similar to the SSB series is that it's a fan-service game (considering this rumor is true of course), that is all, we don't know anything besides that.



I think what he's trying to say is that buying the rights to all of these guests characters is way too expensive for it to happen. Nintendo got Snake because Snake-guy wanted him to be in it and Nintendo probably got a buy one, get one free deal on Sonic.

My thoughts on the concept? I'm sad for Kratos and Cole.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Nov 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> Maybe Sony might not feel arsed to deal with the legalities of using other characters, which is a hassle itself if you really knew what IP handling entails. If you expecting anything beyond two or three guess characters you are crazy. But nice how that's the only thing you got from my post though.
> 
> And that rumour implies Sony characters. Sony actually has a lot of properties to delve from that they own, just many of them are relatively unknown beyond the obvious stated. But yeah....lets only talk about third party non Sony characters and shit.



I don't think that you or me know exactly what using IP rights entails.. it got to do with so many matters to consider, however.. why do you negate the possibility that they are able to achieve it? will it be THAT weird if they could even get about.. 8 3rd party characters? (6 more than SSBB), I'm more than sure that Sony got enough money to invest in a deal like that.

About Snake and SSBB.. you can bet that Kojima wishing for Snake into a SSB game had to do with money, he can't decide what to do on his own, and you can't expect the SSBB developer to say "yeah it cost us $XXXXXX to bring him to our game" so he'll say something nice.. which was half of the truth.

But the point is that the rumor said nothing about Sony characters only, and again look at the video - I see Tekken, FF, AC, DS, COD and more.. after you see something like that how can you bring the "SSBB had ONLY 2 guest characters" argument..?


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 27, 2011)

Kratos vs. Cole should be fucking badass.


----------



## Vice (Nov 27, 2011)

It's funny how all people do is make fun of Nintendo, yet continues to copy everything they do.


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> Ok, some of these response are retarded. Super Smash Brothers Brawl only had TWO...TWO outside characters people, and that's after two iterations with only Nintendo characters and because Kojima ASKED for Snake to be implemented. Sonic was a no brainer because Sega and Nintendo have a close relationship and Sonic already had multiple cameos in Nintendo games. The legal hoops Sony would have to jump through to add Snake or any other MGS character, Dante and Vergil (not Virgil), Cloud, Spyro, and *Crash*? Thats five different publishers Sony has to go through right fucking there.
> 
> Why is people expecting third party exclusive characters? Kazuma Kiryu is not a Sony character, and Sony only owns the rights to use DC characters for DC Universe, which is absolutely NOTHING TO DO WITH POKEMON. Goddamn people, I know you people are smarter than this. Use some damn common sense.



Crash is a Naughty Dog character though.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 27, 2011)

i imagine them putting in the Ico dude too 


Disregarding 3rd parties like the dudes who made Ico, they have way more than enough characters to make a game like this. Lol, they've been making games for 3 generations, even if they rely heavily on 3rd party support, common sense would suggest they would have at least 20 guys they could put in there .


----------



## Sotei (Nov 27, 2011)

The biggest problem I see... is that SONY's characters just don't have the universal appeal that Nintendo's do. Are they gonna make the game rated M to appeal to the dudebros? Or are they gonna go for a more Teen rated game?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 27, 2011)

Remember whem Sony's president said the Wii was a passing novelty and then later that it was a glorified toy?

Here we are now.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 27, 2011)

Hm. Well, I can't say this idea doesn't have potential. I just hope they don't try to rip off the Smash gameplay style, otherwise, people would just make eedless comparisons. Perhaps they could try Power Stone-esque gameplay. Basic 1-on-1 would be good too I guess, but I'll be honest, I'm kinda getting tired of it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 27, 2011)

Sotei said:


> The biggest problem I see... *is that SONY's characters just don't have the universal appeal that Nintendo's do.* Are they gonna make the game rated M to appeal to the dudebros? Or are they gonna go for a more Teen rated game?



try again..

Sackboy and Nathan Drake are appealing enough.. classics like sypro, crash, jack and daxter are part of the nostalgia wagon.. while characters like cole and kratos are considered badass by the general public.. 

it will probably be rated T..


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 27, 2011)

My Roster

Crash
Spyro
Kazuya
Cloud
Gex
Ratchet and Clank
Needles Kane
Lara Croft
Parapper Tha Rapper
Dude Fom I.Q
Claude Speed
Jak and Dexter
Sora
Monkey From Ape Escape
Medevil
Kain


----------



## Vice (Nov 27, 2011)

Nathan Copeland said:


> My Roster
> 
> Crash
> Spyro
> ...



How do you not have Kratos?


----------



## Si Style (Nov 27, 2011)

Any real reason why Raziel or Jumping Flash wouldn't be in this?


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 27, 2011)

Vice said:


> How do you not have Kratos?



because he's a dead giving to be in to please his wanking fan boys


----------



## Shirker (Nov 27, 2011)

"Because he's a shoe-in" would've sufficed.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 27, 2011)

Sotei said:


> The biggest problem I see... is that SONY's characters just don't have the universal appeal that Nintendo's do. Are they gonna make the game rated M to appeal to the dudebros? Or are they gonna go for a more Teen rated game?


yeah SONY's characters arent really that iconic.


----------



## conorgenov (Nov 27, 2011)

^ Kratos? Spyro? who the fuck are they?


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 27, 2011)

Does Sony actually have any iconic characters that aren't third party?


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Nov 27, 2011)

Nathan Copeland said:


> because he's a dead giving to be in to please his wanking fan boys



aka "I dont want him because i dont like him"

When you think of a Sony Smash Bros game you instantly think Kratos. I'm not a fan of Kratos but i've played God of War 1-3 plus the psp games and he has tons of moveset potential. You picked Sora who has no chance in hell to apear in this possible game and not Kraots who is a shoe in?


----------



## Naruto (Nov 27, 2011)

Speaking as someone who is usually vehemently against Nintendo, Sony does not have a cast capable of pulling it off the way SSB did.


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 27, 2011)

If they can get enough 3rd parties it'll be a hit.


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 27, 2011)

Nathan Copeland said:


> because he's a dead giving to be in to please his wanking fan boys


Have you been staying true to the Nathan Copeland challenge?



Kakashi234 said:


> aka "I dont want him because i dont like him"
> 
> When you think of a Sony Smash Bros game you instantly think Kratos. I'm not a fan of Kratos but i've pla*yed God of War 1-3 plus the psp games and he has tons of moveset potential. You picked Sora who has no chance in hell to apear in this possible gam*e and not Kraots who is a shoe in?


If any third party character stands a chance its Sora.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Nov 27, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> Have you been staying true to the Nathan Copeland challenge?
> 
> 
> If any third party character stands a chance its Sora.



Other than he has games on the PS2 why should Sora be in this game?


----------



## blazikengirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Khris said:


> *Sackboy and Nathan Drake are appealing enough.. classics like sypro, crash, jack and daxter are part of the nostalgia wagon.. while characters like cole and kratos are considered badass by the general public.. *



I'm sorry but who? Obviously Spyro and Crash would be known by old Ps1 gamers, but the others I haven't heard of at all. You may say that because I'm a Nintendo fan, but point me to one Sony gamer who has never heard of Mario, Pikachu or even Link.

Games like SSBB work stupendously well for Nintendo, because their own _first party characters_ are a household name, even to the none gamer public. 

Funny how Sony fans say Nintendo isn't a competitor. They certainly seem to use a lot of their ideas


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Nov 27, 2011)

Are you people trolling or are you really that ignorant. You can honestly sit here and tell me you've "never heard" of games like Ratchet & Clank, Jak & Daxter, Sly Cooper, Uncharted, Resistance, Killzone, Twisted Metal, Spyro, Crash Bandicoot, Ico, Shadow of the Colossus, inFAMOUS, God of War, Metal Gear Solid, etc... or that the characters in those games aren't iconic?

I guess you were born yesterday. There are plenty of characters in those franchises that are highly recognized and well received. Kojima would certainly let Sony use Snake and other MGS characters. Buying the rights to use the more iconic PS1 characters like Spyro and Crash wouldn't be a big deal. Add on some more obscure first party characters and a few third party characters and you have plenty for a SSB-like game.

Honestly you people are blowing Nintendo's characters WAY out of proportion.

Ice Climbers? Ike? Ness? Mr. Game & Watch? R.O.B.? King Dedede? Lucas?

Really? These characters are more recognizable than Ratchet? Nathan Drake? Kratos? Sweet Tooth? Sly? Cole? 

I don't think so. And the rest are characters from Mario, Zelda, Kirby, Star Fox, Metroid, and Pokemon... not even close to the amount of franchises Sony has... yes Mario and Link are VERY recognizable... but your lying or in denial if you think that Sony doesn't have a well balanced line up of recognizable characters.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 28, 2011)

Squall Leonhart said:


> What makes you think that because SSBB had only TWO guest characters that Sony is obliged to do the same and not A LOT more than that..?
> Hell.. as I showed before - the teaser Sony released (considering it's related to this game) shows LOTS of multiplatform characters.
> 
> The only thing we know that is similar to the SSB series is that it's a fan-service game (considering this rumor is true of course), that is all, we don't know anything besides that.



I think that trailer was pretty stupid, considering that half of those games can be played on the xbox. What's stopping microsoft to make a similar game then? They own rareware after all, and rare ware is a fun making game house.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 28, 2011)

This game sounds like it could be fun but the characters are gonna be a big deal. Sweet tooth should be in this game .


----------



## Esura (Nov 28, 2011)

Squall Leonhart said:


> I don't think that you or me know exactly what using IP rights entails.. it got to do with so many matters to consider, however.. why do you negate the possibility that they are able to achieve it? will it be THAT weird if they could even get about.. 8 3rd party characters? (6 more than SSBB), I'm more than sure that Sony got enough money to invest in a deal like that.
> 
> About Snake and SSBB.. you can bet that Kojima wishing for Snake into a SSB game had to do with money, he can't decide what to do on his own, and you can't expect the SSBB developer to say "yeah it cost us $XXXXXX to bring him to our game" so he'll say something nice.. which was half of the truth.
> 
> But the point is that the rumor said nothing about Sony characters only, and again look at the video - I see Tekken, FF, AC, DS, COD and more.. after you see something like that how can you bring the "SSBB had ONLY 2 guest characters" argument..?


Oh....my....god. Is this a brick wall right here? You sir...has ruined my mood. 

Do you know that Sony's gaming department is fucking bleeding money right now? And you expect them to get rights for six third party characters owned by six or so different publishers?

Why I come to this conclusion you wonder? Its common...sense...or I thought it was.

SSB series is a fucking huge and successful series, no wonder Konami wanted some of that pie. It was win for Nintendo too as they now have a highly popular third party character that will make their game look even more appealing. Sonic was a heavily requested character for Smash and again, Nintendo and Sega have a close relationship so its a no brainer. Even with those two characters, it doesn't change the fact that Sakurai wants Smash to primarily focus on first and second party characters.

So far, from this rumour, it really implies first and second party characters. Sweet Tooth, Nathan Drake, Colonel Radec, Fat Princess, and Parappa the Rappa are Sony IPs. No-fucking-where in that entire article mentions any fucking thing about third parties.


Kaitou said:


> Crash is a Naughty Dog character though.


Nope. Sony (Naughty Dog is owned by Sony) doesn't have the rights to Crash anymore.



Violent By Design said:


> i imagine them putting in the Ico dude too
> 
> 
> Disregarding 3rd parties like the dudes who made Ico, they have way more than enough characters to make a game like this. Lol, they've been making games for 3 generations, even if they rely heavily on 3rd party support, common sense would suggest they would have at least 20 guys they could put in there .


Um...Team ICO isn't a third party. That's a Sony Japan team. ICO and Shadow of the Colossus is fair game.



Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Are you people trolling or are you really that ignorant. You can honestly sit here and tell me you've "never heard" of games like Ratchet & Clank, Jak & Daxter, Sly Cooper, Uncharted, Resistance, Killzone, Twisted Metal, Spyro, Crash Bandicoot, Ico, Shadow of the Colossus, inFAMOUS, God of War, Metal Gear Solid, etc... or that the characters in those games aren't iconic?


Facepalm

Metal Gear Solid isn't a Sony IP, just used to be a third party exclusive. Stick to first party or second party people. Also, if you aren't one who owns a Sony console, many Sony IPs could be considered relatively unknown aside from Kratos, Nathan Drake, and Sweet Tooth. Crash and Spyro aren't Sony's IPs anymore....which has been fucking years ago dude...._years_.

Nintendo is a fucking household name. I knew all their fucking characters as a child and I only owned Sega consoles back then.



> I guess you were born yesterday. There are plenty of characters in those franchises that are highly recognized and well received. Kojima would certainly let Sony use Snake and other MGS characters. *Buying the rights to use the more iconic PS1 characters like Spyro and Crash wouldn't be a big deal.* Add on some more obscure first party characters and a few third party characters and you have plenty for a SSB-like game.


Spyro is owned by Activision. Crash is owned by Universal. Shit ain't going to happen.

Sure they have a few characters that are highly recognized and well received, but not nearly on the same level as Nintendo dude. C'mon now.


> Honestly you people are blowing Nintendo's characters WAY out of proportion.
> 
> Ice Climbers? Ike? Ness? Mr. Game & Watch? R.O.B.? King Dedede? Lucas?
> 
> Really? These characters are more recognizable than Ratchet? Nathan Drake? Kratos? Sweet Tooth? Sly? Cole?


Way to cherry-fucking-pick characters though.

Honestly, you are blowing Sony's characters WAY out of proportion.

Ratchet? Nathan Drake? Kratos? Sweet Tooth? Sly? Cole?

Really? These characters are more recognizable than Mario? Link? Donkey Kong? Kirby?  Samus? *Pikachu?*

Dude, I know you are a bonafide Nintendo hater, but don't be naive...or stupid. Even non gamers know those damn characters.



> I don't think so. And the rest are characters from Mario, Zelda, Kirby, Star Fox, Metroid, and Pokemon... not even close to the amount of franchises Sony has... yes Mario and Link are VERY recognizable... but your lying or in denial if you think that* Sony doesn't have a well balanced line up of recognizable characters.*



Honestly...they don't. I've played Sony published and developed games since PS1 and they really don't have a stand out cast that people would easily recognize. You have Kratos, Ratchet, Jax, Sweet Tooth, Drake, Cole, Sly...and that's about it as far as recognizable characters are concerned. Sure, they have a lot of IP (THATS NOT THIRD PARTY BTW!) but they aren't on the same plateau as Nintendo IPs.


----------



## blazikengirl (Nov 28, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Are you people trolling or are you really that ignorant. You can honestly sit here and tell me you've "never heard" of games like Ratchet & Clank, Jak & Daxter, Sly Cooper, Uncharted, Resistance, Killzone, Twisted Metal, Spyro, Crash Bandicoot, Ico, Shadow of the Colossus, inFAMOUS, God of War, Metal Gear Solid, etc... or that the characters in those games aren't iconic?
> 
> I guess you were born yesterday. There are plenty of characters in those franchises that are highly recognized and well received. Kojima would certainly let Sony use Snake and other MGS characters. Buying the rights to use the more iconic PS1 characters like Spyro and Crash wouldn't be a big deal. Add on some more obscure first party characters and a few third party characters and you have plenty for a SSB-like game.
> 
> ...




Told you I'm a Nintendo fan. I've obviously heard of the game's names but I couldn't point to any characters at all, and like I said, if you said Rachet & Clank to any non gamer they'd have no idea what you were on about, the same can't be said for Mario and Pok?mon. 

Also, games like Metal Gear Solid aren't even Sony first party's, (considering the fact that Snake is already IN ssbb) You can sit and moan that Sony has a 'well balanced line up' but the reality is, it severely pales in comparison to the recognisable names of Nintendo. It's the fact that Nintendo has a good 10 character line up all ready that the majority of all types of gamers are familiar with, so much so that ones such as the Ice Climbers, Ike, King Dedede etc don't do it any detriment. 

Sony can hack together all it's 3rd party characters and it's own all they want, the fact remains that it won't nearly be as successful as the SSB series.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Nov 28, 2011)

I think that the problem is not that the Sony IPs aren't as good as Nintendo's, the problem is that their IP's aren't appealing from the same reason, it will be harder to convince a COD/Uncharted player to play a sidescroller beat 'em up game.




Esura said:


> Oh....my....god. Is this a brick wall right here? You sir...has ruined my mood.
> 
> Do you know that Sony's gaming department is fucking bleeding money right now? And you expect them to get rights for six third party characters owned by six or so different publishers?
> 
> ...


First of all, this is not the first time you see me post, so chill.

Secondly, as I said before we both don't know anything inside Sony.. it won't be wise to guess how they're doing and approve/negate based on that that they can or can't do it, all I'm saying isn't that it's 100% going to happen, I'm just saying it's possible and that we should all be more open minded when thinking about the characters that might end up, but negating this possibility is stupid.

Again, Snake and Sonic both were involved with money, don't be naive, Kojima can't make this decision by himself, he's got Konami before him, same story as Sakurai.
And Sakurai wanting SSB to be based on 1st and 2nd party characters has nothing to do with Sony's project, so it's time we should stop comparing between them because the only thing that's similar is the fact that both use fan service characters, and that similarity ends here.. since we know almost nothing about this project at the moment.

And that's why I told you to check the , it breaks your argument if it's indeed connected to this project.


----------



## Esura (Nov 28, 2011)

Squall Leonhart said:


> stuff


*facepalm*







> New gameplay details on Sony?s Smash Bros. fighter, exclusive to Paul Gale Network.
> November 3, 2011
> November 27th update: SuperBot Entertainment is developing Title Fight.  First screens, James Bond update, and more info within.
> 
> ...



Courtesy of .



Game. Set. Match.


Oh and btw, that commercial you linked was in honor of a Playstation fan who died of cancer who name is Michael. Has absolutely nothing to do with this. Oh, but everyone who has aversion to reading and applying logic, please continue.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Nov 28, 2011)

Esura said:


> *facepalm*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've already read that PGN article yesterday, I didn't want to bring it out because I've never heard of that website, so I have no clue how credible it really is.

Any proof it was honored for a PS fan who died of cancer..? 
This sounds odd since the way they presented Michael in the end of that teaser + the fact that they placed hundreds of OTHER pictures of gamers on the ceiling, it looks more like honoring their 'deaths' in PS3 games.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 28, 2011)

Esura said:


> Honestly...they don't. I've played Sony published and developed games since PS1 and they really don't have a stand out cast that people would easily recognize. You have Kratos, Ratchet, Jax, Sweet Tooth, Drake, Cole, Sly...and that's about it as far as recognizable characters are concerned. Sure, they have a lot of IP (THATS NOT THIRD PARTY BTW!) but they aren't on the same plateau as Nintendo IPs.


It's true.
Can't really name 100 IP's off the top of my head for sony like I can for nintendo.
Though I find it funny how many IP's everyone is naming sony when they are not at all.


Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> What do you not understand? Sony owns the right to use D.C. characters like Batman and Superman... much like Nintendo uses Pokemon in SSB.



Still makes no sense.
DC owns DC not Sony.
DC let Sony BORROW the rights for DC online so DC can profit, not sony.
Savvy?


----------



## Dokiz1 (Nov 28, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> It's true.
> Can't really name 100 IP's off the top of my head for sony like I can for nintendo.
> Though I find it funny how many IP's everyone is naming sony when they are not at all.



Please name them, I'm curious.

But even if it's true...quality > quantity though. And Nintendo only have about 3? If we're talking about this generation.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 28, 2011)

Dokiz1 said:


> Please name them, I'm curious.
> 
> But even if it's true...quality > quantity though. And Nintendo only have about 3? If we're talking about this generation.



Pokemon has over 300 characters (each an IP)so shutup 

 Nintendo is a lot older than sony and Microsoft they have plenty of Ip's, so they really don't have to build upon making IP's like sony and Microsoft.
They also have many second party games(which is almost as good as 1st party)
Yeah nintendo has quality and quantity why do you think sony copies them so often


----------



## Esura (Nov 28, 2011)

Honestly, this is the most dumbest shit ever. Can't believe people even trying to honestly claim that Sony's IPs are more known than Nintendo's and....ugh.

These some GameFAQs-level posts man.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 28, 2011)

Esura said:


> Honestly, this is the most dumbest shit ever. Can't believe people even trying to honestly claim that Sony's IPs are more known than Nintendo's and....ugh.
> 
> These some GameFAQs-level posts man.



In fact, I think even third party companies like Capcom, Namco or Konami have a rooster of characters way wider than Sony.


----------



## Esura (Nov 28, 2011)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> In fact, I think even third party companies like Capcom, Namco or Konami have a rooster of characters way wider than Sony.



Technically, they do. Especially Capcom.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 28, 2011)

Smh... this topic..


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 28, 2011)

Esura said:


> Technically, they do. Especially Capcom.



SNK Playmore has more than sony 

"The Super Mario Bros. series has a whole ton of characters in the series, with about 1300+ counted at present."
Yeah Nintendo needs New Ip's don't they guys?
[YOUTUBE]qTInFqO3OH4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 28, 2011)

Well in the next Smash, we might see characters from Nintendo new Ip's.. "Xenoblade,The Last Story,Pandora's Tower,Disaster: Day of Crisis, ect...

Imaging



vs him

 no they are not brothers or clones..


----------



## The810kid (Nov 28, 2011)

if Sony could get its third party characters and put a decent battle system I'd be all over this. Who cares who has the better household names just give me a game to kick ass with Dante, Sora, Kratos, Jak, Snake, Crash, Spyro, Drake, Vergil, Nero,Various FF characters most likely Cloud or Sephiroth and other sony characters I'll be content


----------



## The810kid (Nov 28, 2011)

I think you guys are overrating Nintendo's household names the only one thats guaranteed is Super Mario everyone knows him but not everyone will know Pokemon, Star Fox, Zelda, Donkey Kong or Metroid.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 28, 2011)

The810kid said:


> I think you guys are overrating Nintendo's household names the only one thats guaranteed is Super Mario everyone knows him but not everyone will know *Pokemon*, Star Fox, Zelda, Donkey Kong or Metroid.


[YOUTUBE]2cQlWg_slyo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The810kid (Nov 28, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]2cQlWg_slyo[/YOUTUBE]



Okay Pokemon is very popular but it still isn't on the level off Super Mario. Also Pokemon is a card game and anime that also helps but I doubt it'd be as popular if people were restricted to just the games Pikachu is the only noteworthy character thats standout of Pokemon. Okay so theres two very known names outside of gaming. THis game doesn't need to attract non gamers. I mean look at other cross overs. FF dissidia was a game made for the fans.  Marvel vs Capcom is a successful series sure htey have some well known super heroes but stillt heres more unknonw characters than known ones


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 28, 2011)

> not everyone will know Pokemon



That's like trying to find someone above the age of ten that doesn't know Michael Jackson.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 28, 2011)

The810kid said:


> I think you guys are overrating Nintendo's household names the only one thats guaranteed is Super Mario everyone knows him but not everyone will know Pokemon, Star Fox, *Zelda*, Donkey Kong or Metroid.




[YOUTUBE]wcZhY_Zo-yg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The810kid (Nov 28, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]wcZhY_Zo-yg[/YOUTUBE]



don't have any speakers right now so all I can go off of is assumptions of the title. So before I say what I'm thinking what why exactly did he name his daughter Zelda?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 28, 2011)

The810kid said:


> don't have any speakers right now so all I can go off of is assumptions of the title. So before I say what I'm thinking what why exactly did he name his daughter Zelda?



How can you not have speakers "right now"?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 28, 2011)

The810kid said:


> don't have any speakers right now so all I can go off of is assumptions of the title. So before I say what I'm thinking what why exactly did he name his daughter Zelda?


Hes just that much of a fan.


----------



## dilbot (Nov 28, 2011)

If sony is smart they will make this game competitive. Let the "FUCK-A-YOO'S" between Nintendo and Sony begin


----------



## Badalight (Nov 28, 2011)

In short, stop comparing this to SSB. Obviously Sony's IP's arn't as recognizable as nintendo's. No derp. Nintendo was around way longer and Mario and Zelda and the like literally shaped the gaming industry. They were there from the start, there's no way you can compete with that.

Doesn't mean Sony has shit IP's though. There are plenty of recognizable characters they have that I'd love to play with. I just wonder how far they'd go and how many 3rd party characters they'd include.


----------



## The810kid (Nov 28, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> How can you not have speakers "right now"?



thats because i was at a computer on campus not a personal one.


----------



## Esura (Nov 28, 2011)

Badalight said:


> In short, stop comparing this to SSB. Obviously Sony's IP's arn't as recognizable as nintendo's. No derp. Nintendo was around way longer and Mario and Zelda and the like literally shaped the gaming industry. They were there from the start, there's no way you can compete with that.
> 
> *Doesn't mean Sony has shit IP's though.* There are plenty of recognizable characters they have that I'd love to play with. I just wonder how far they'd go and how many 3rd party characters they'd include.


I agree. My issue was with people discussing third party characters and people thinking that people are overrating Nintendo properties' popularity...which is lol. Have these people seen the charts for any Nintendo IP? And The810kid made me chuckle thinking that not everyone will know Pokemon, Zelda, Donkey Kong or Metroid. If its not a Nintendo property or Call of Duty or Sonic, the average casual consumer don't seem to know shit else about any other game.


Anyways, I think Jeanne D'Arc, Leonard, Ico, Wanderer and maybe some Everquest characters should be added. Oh, and Um Jammer Lammy.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 28, 2011)

>Make Super Smash style game.
>Use Angry Birds as characters.
>????
>Profit


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 28, 2011)

Esura said:


> Anyways, I think *Jeanne D'Arc, Leonard, Ico, Wanderer and maybe some Everquest characters should be added. Oh, and Um Jammer Lammy.*



What are the bolded?


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Nov 28, 2011)

Some of these character choices are stupid.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iduwNl47D3c&lc=8taNnSNdg36ldDoZSKxy2YsSDPC_arhaccPHRkcjLxA&feature=inbox[/YOUTUBE]

lol Goku


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 28, 2011)

Kakashi234 said:


> Some of these character choices are stupid.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iduwNl47D3c&lc=8taNnSNdg36ldDoZSKxy2YsSDPC_arhaccPHRkcjLxA&feature=inbox[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> lol Goku



If it has been on the playstation it's obviously a sony character logic/thread


----------



## Scizor (Nov 28, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> If it has been on the playstation it's obviously a sony character logic/thread



Next thing we know, Tony Hawk appears on someone's wishlist for PCs


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Nov 28, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> If it has been on the playstation it's obviously a sony character logic/thread



Then Phoenix Wright would of been in Brawl....

People are getting this game wrong its a SONY fighting game with Sony characters like Kratos and Sly not a game that has characters who appeared on a PlayStation system...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 28, 2011)

I wanted to address this earlier.
Games like Marvel vs Capcom are collaborations from two publishers that are agreed upon that they both profit from.
Which is different from a single company  like say sony  asking around lets say 7 publishers for a single character right from each.
The paycut is smaller, they get less input on it.


----------



## Esura (Nov 28, 2011)

Kakashi234 said:


> Then Phoenix Wright would of been in Brawl....
> 
> *People are getting this game wrong its a SONY fighting game with Sony characters like Kratos and Sly not a game that has characters who appeared on a PlayStation system...*



I bet five dollars people are going to ignore this post and post dumb shit anyway.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Nov 28, 2011)

Esura said:


> I bet five dollars people are going to ignore this post and post dumb shit anyway.



Sad thing is they most likely will 

One thing I don't get on everyone's request list I always see these 4 characters 

Snake - By Konami NOT Sony
Dante - By Capcom NOT Sony
Sora - By Square NOT Sony 
Cloud/Random ass FF character - By Square NOT Sony
and occasionally Characters from Tekken(Namco) and Resident Evil(Capcom)


----------



## DedValve (Nov 28, 2011)

Esura said:


> I bet five dollars people are going to ignore this post and post dumb shit anyway.




I want daxter and crash and spyro and snake and cloud and sepiroth and goku and aang and ryu.


I'm actually very hyped about this, is Ape Escape a sony ip? If so, I'm hyped.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Nov 28, 2011)

DedValve said:


> I want daxter and crash and spyro and snake and cloud and sepiroth and goku and aang and ryu.
> 
> 
> I'm actually very hyped about this, is Ape Escape a sony ip? If so, I'm hyped.



Yup Ape Escape is a Sony IP.

I'm also hyped as well I can't to see the game play. Sly for sure is so going to be my main. 

I found this on Neogaf 



looks boss


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 28, 2011)

I think that roster is good enough ^^^ Of course, with secondary characters of each series. The game doesn't need like 50 characters.


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 28, 2011)

Esura said:


> Nope. Sony (Naughty Dog is owned by Sony) doesn't have the rights to Crash anymore.



Oh yeah, I forgot Universal owns it now.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 28, 2011)

Kaitou said:


> I think that roster is good enough ^^^ Of course, with secondary characters of each series. *The game doesn't need like 50 character.*



If they plan on copying smash brothers they do


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 28, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> If they plan on copying smash brothers they do



SSBB has 36 characters, and some of them a repetitive.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 28, 2011)

Kaitou said:


> SSBB has 36 characters, and some of them a repetitive.



increase that by 11or13 and see what you get because that is the number smash brothers has consistently increased with each game.
36+13 =?


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 28, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> increase that by 11or13 and see what you get because that is the number smash brothers has consistently increased with each game.
> 36+13 =?



Equals to 13 more repetitive characters? 
or...
.....49 with half of them being repetitive?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 28, 2011)

Kaitou said:


> Equals to 13 more repetitive characters?
> or...
> .....49 with half of them being repetitive?



Guess who sony is copying 
And no each character is slightly different.
Even ganon and captain falcon.


----------



## Orochimaru800 (Nov 28, 2011)

Well. I do hope it becomes a good fighting game. But time will tell. In either case, I can't wait for gameplay videos


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Nov 28, 2011)

Kaitou said:


> I think that roster is good enough ^^^ Of course, with secondary characters of each series. The game doesn't need like 50 characters.



I can easily see those characters as Starters and the rest would be hidden characters. I agree that this game does not need 50 characters. I would say 18-25 is alright.

A stage that would like to see. 

The Train stage in Uncharted 2.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NyrhhFoJDN4[/YOUTUBE]

The Helicopter would be a stage hazard that attacks you.


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 28, 2011)

Something like the train in Uncharted 2 could be done as it was done before in different games; I think in Small Arms for Xbox 360.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 28, 2011)

Kakashi234 said:


> I can easily see those characters as Starters and the rest would be hidden characters. I agree that this game does not need 50 characters. I would say 18-25 is alright.
> 
> A stage that would like to see.
> 
> ...


18 to 25 would be pitiful now.
When nintendo makes their next one expect over 50.


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 28, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Guess who sony is copying
> And no each character is slightly different.
> Even ganon and captain falcon.



There's your keyword, bro.  

But they don't need to make this like SSBB though, they can take a different approach and make the fighting better.

EDIT: I would have to agree with you about 18-25, there should be more than that quality over quantity is what matters.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Nov 28, 2011)

Kaitou said:


> There's your keyword, bro.
> 
> But they don't need to make this like SSBB though, they can take a different approach and make the fighting better.
> 
> EDIT: I would have to agree with you about 18-25, there should be more than that quality over quantity is what matters.



I agree.

I rather have a game that has good gameplay and only 15 characters. Then a game that has 60 characters and bad gameplay.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 28, 2011)

Kaitou said:


> There's your keyword, bro.
> 
> But they don't need to make this like SSBB though, they can take a different approach and make the fighting better.
> 
> EDIT: I would have to agree with you about 18-25, there should be more than that quality over quantity is what matters.


the slight differences really matter in a game like that even for characters that play somewhat the same because there is so much going on.
You wouldn't believe how much better luigi is than mario in brawl.

Can't really make it better.
If by better you mean bigger environments and it being HD that's all I can really see that's doable.
 I guess they would do better at making custom stages and online play. Only real complaints I can name.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 28, 2011)

Ign Dream roster:


----------



## Esura (Nov 28, 2011)

I fucking LOATHE The Getaway. Fuck Mark Hammond.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 28, 2011)

IGN dream roster is WHACK


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 28, 2011)

Esura said:


> I fucking LOATHE *The Getaway.* Fuck Mark Hammond.


 if I remember well  that was a GTA clone correct? I forgot  where...England?


----------



## Esura (Nov 28, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> if I remember well  that was a GTA clone correct? I forgot  where...England?



Yup, and it was possibly the worse GTA clone I've ever played in my life. I hated it. Its one of the few games ever that I despised. Driving was somehow worse than GTA's, shooting was lame, and you couldn't really drive anywhere because cops were always on your ass or you had to drive to some dumb ass location under a certain time, unless its in free mode...which has no fucking missions in it. The only...ONLY thing this game did right was the story, which is the only reason I bother finishing it. I felt like I got shitted on when I bought this with my lunch money when I was younger.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 29, 2011)

Too many 30 year old shaved headed white guys.


----------



## Animeace (Nov 29, 2011)

Throw in Spike and monkeys from Ape Escape and then we'll really have something.XD


----------



## zenieth (Nov 29, 2011)

sup in this thread?

oh just unlosing ranger bitching


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Nov 29, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Ign Dream roster:



At first I was like No Kratos? Sly? Drake? then I read the article it is the characters that hasn't been mentioned yet.

They have the obvious choices like Jak, Cole, Rachet, Sackboy, Nariko

Then they have fun choices like Buzz, Sir Fortesque, Spike, and some lesser known 

Other than the 5 or 6 people with guns the roster is alright

LOL at the people asking where's Snake.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 29, 2011)

Of course Boon has been known to troll before

Couple of other Sony character possibilities. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Nov 29, 2011)

Dear god no not Scorpion lol. There are a lot quest characters better than him. Although IMO I don't want any.

but I can see why they would put him. Kratos was in MK9 so they are returning the favor.


----------



## Corran (Nov 29, 2011)

Scorpion would be great for some marketing since he is high profile video game character.

But anyway, I'm interested to see what this game will end up like. Keeping an open mind until I see some footage/screenshots.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Dec 7, 2011)

I dont know if I believe this guy but I hope its true  

Jak and Daxter are an obvious choice. 3rd Party characters are being considered so I hope they put in someone that's unique.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 7, 2011)

As long as it's fun I don't care who the characters are.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 7, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> As long as it's fun I don't care who the characters are.



Hope they have radioactive kittens.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Dec 7, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Hope they have radioactive kittens.



That would be cool.


----------



## Zephyr (Dec 7, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Ign Dream roster:



Let Wander be in just so there's a stage with collossi in the background.


----------



## RWB (Feb 21, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> the slight differences really matter in a game like that even for characters that play somewhat the same because there is so much going on.
> 
> You wouldn't believe how much better luigi is than mario in brawl.



An even better example is from back in Melee, where Marth and Roy literally had the exact same moveset but so wildly different properties that Marth ended up Top Tier(was later pushed down to high), and Roy has never escaped being a low tier, and not even one of the better ones.

Also, Toon Link and Link in SSBB.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Feb 21, 2012)

There has been no news on this game. I'm starting to doubt the existence of this game . Sad because I wanted this game to happen


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 21, 2012)

If it has good shit, I'll get it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 21, 2012)

i really hope the characters aren't only from PS2/PS3..

Cloud, Alucard, and Crash has been iconic in the PS1 era..


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 21, 2012)

Obviously they'd add characters from PS1 as well..


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Feb 21, 2012)

Khris said:


> i really hope the characters aren't only from PS2/PS3..
> 
> Cloud, Alucard, and Crash has been iconic in the PS1 era..



There should be at least be 2-5 Guest Characters. Snake should definitively be one of the choices. Dante is a personal choice for me.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 21, 2012)

you'd be surprised how they obviously won't..


----------



## Evil Ghost Ninja (Feb 21, 2012)

Needs Abe from Oddworld


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Feb 21, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Obviously they'd add characters from PS1 as well..







Theses 2 are must haves PS1 characters


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 21, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Theses 2 are must haves PS1 characters



What he said.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Apr 3, 2012)

It looks like this game is becoming more and more true.....


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 3, 2012)

Names not to good.
On topic:


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 3, 2012)

Esura said:


> Yup, and it was possibly the worse GTA clone I've ever played in my life. I hated it. Its one of the few games ever that I despised. Driving was somehow worse than GTA's, shooting was lame, and you couldn't really drive anywhere because cops were always on your ass or you had to drive to some dumb ass location under a certain time, unless its in free mode...which has no fucking missions in it. The only...ONLY thing this game did right was the story, which is the only reason I bother finishing it. I felt like I got shitted on when I bought this with my lunch money when I was younger.



I was about to say some not-so-good things, but then I realized you're talking about the most recent Driver games.

Fuck all if the original Driver was a clone of anything but the developers own previous game or a terrible game at that.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Apr 3, 2012)

This is going to be *nowhere* near as huge as Super Smash Bros. is.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 4, 2012)

It's going to suck because Sony's first party games suck


----------



## cnorwood (Apr 4, 2012)

arent alot of sonys first party games critically acclaimed...


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 4, 2012)

And sell like shit because while they get good reviews no one wants to play the boring ass crap


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh God.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Apr 22, 2012)

Kaitou said:


> Oh God.



This will be very good or it will be very shitty.


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 22, 2012)

Well, i wish Sony luck.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 22, 2012)

Kaitou said:


> Oh God.



This could go either way at this point

I hope it'll be good


----------



## Hatifnatten (Apr 22, 2012)

> *kotaku.com*



hahaha

no


----------



## Jυstin (Apr 23, 2012)

If it's just starting off, it doesn't need a ton of characters anyway. Smash Bros started with 12. I'm sure Sony could manage that.

I'm sure they could manage a few multi-platform or 3rd party characters as well. I'd like to see Ratchet or Alucard in it.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Apr 23, 2012)

Jυstin said:


> If it's just starting off, it doesn't need a ton of characters anyway. Smash Bros started with 12. I'm sure Sony could manage that.
> 
> I'm sure they could manage a few multi-platform or 3rd party characters as well. I'd like to see *Ratchet *or Alucard in it.



The game is rumored to have 20-25 characters. So thats a good amount.....

I thought Ratchet was 1st party


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 27, 2012)

Well this shiit is confirmed


Playstation All Stars Battle Royale =/

My fucking Spyro and Crash better be in that shiit


----------



## Scizor (Apr 27, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Well this shiit is confirmed
> 
> 
> Playstation All Stars Battle Royale =/
> ...



It does look fun.

This might actually be good

Edit: it looks alot like Super smash bros. which I love.
Even the announcer sounds the same, lol


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Apr 27, 2012)

Oh yeah! 
The game looks great 


I don't like saying "I told you so", but.. I told you so:



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Megaman and resident evil are capcom, not sony.
> Capcom works with nintendo AND sony.
> It would not give any kind of exclusivity.



^ 3rd party guest characters were *confirmed* (as I said it will), it was expected though.


----------



## cnorwood (Apr 27, 2012)

looking at youtube is hilarious, nintendo fanboys are so butthurt.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 27, 2012)

I don't love that. I hate it. Goddamnit sony, get your own fucking idea's. Might as well just be the knock off nintendo at this rate all you do is fucking copy them. This shit should be illegal


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 27, 2012)

cnorwood said:


> looking at youtube is hilarious, nintendo fanboys are so butthurt.



I'm less pissed that they took the same concept and copy/pasted with better graphics and different shit, then the fact that from now on there will be a new, unnecessary, SA-S vs SSB debate, and the idea of total ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) sony fanboys trolling the shit out of me 

With the lack of posts in this thread, meaning like 1 or 2 besides my own, since the announcement, I can tell this shit won't be nearly as popular as SSB is. .


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2012)

Oh dear god! You guys! YOU GUYS! Parrapa the Rappa is in this shit! 




Goova said:


> I'm less pissed that they took the same concept and copy/pasted with better graphics and different shit, then the fact that from now on there will be a new, unnecessary, SA-S vs SSB debate, and the idea of total ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) sony fanboys trolling the shit out of me



Yes, that'll be pretty annoying, but who cares! Retards will be retards. Parrapa Da Rappa, dude!


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 27, 2012)

Well heard they had competitive players on the dev team, I wonder what direction this game will go.

Only buying if they put Crash Badicoot in though, gameplay wise isn't selling to me.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Apr 27, 2012)

Looks interesting  I will probably buy it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 27, 2012)

Squall Leonhart said:


> 3rd party guest characters were *confirmed* (as I said it will), it was expected though.


I said it doesn't give any exclusivity.(which the terrible name it has seems to imply)
Could just as easily be in smash brothers 4 if nintendo permitted it.
Not that they need characters for anything besides guests since they have so many.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 27, 2012)

People are going to say SSB4 is copying this game....

I'm about to tear up at the thought of it...


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 27, 2012)

I can't quite facepalm enough at the shamelessness of it. I mean before when a Nintendo fan says mentions when Sony rips off Nintendo you could at least take it with pinch of salt.

Not now.... god not now. What were they thinking. No wonder people says Sony lacks creativity.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2012)

Goova said:


> People are going to say SSB4 is copying this game....
> 
> I'm about to tear up at the thought of it...



Why would that upset you? I don't get upset when my 10 year old cousin calls me stupid, because he's just a silly kid and I know I'm much smarter than him. *shrugs* Same concept.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 27, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> I can't quite facepalm enough at the shamelessness of it. I mean before when a Nintendo fan says mentions when Sony rips off Nintendo you could at least take it with pinch of salt.
> 
> Not now.... god not now. What were they thinking. No wonder people says Sony lacks creativity.



Yes, and now remember, the next thing they completely take from Nintendo will just continue to add to the list.

Dude, in the video for this new game, their was a shot where they had a Wii in the studio, hooked up to their computer. I wonder what THEY ARE DOING. Certainly not completely copying every single thing inside smash brothers....



Shirker said:


> Why would that upset you? I don't get upset when my 10 year old cousin calls me stupid, because he's just a silly kid and I know I'm much smarter than him. *shrugs* Same concept.



Yeah, but they'll have people back them up and outnumber me, and just laugh at me...and...it will be....terrifying


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Hatifnatten (Apr 27, 2012)

lawl, butthurt nintendofags


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 27, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> lawl, butthurt nintendofags



I like to state the obvious too!


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 27, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> lawl, butthurt nintendofags



But come on now, regardless of what game it was as long as it was a reasonably popular franchise it was always going to recieve the same amount of criticism. This would have happened with any game with reasnably identifiable gameplay not just Nintendo which is why it's so surprising.

It's something an obscure chinese developer focused on knockoffs would do not a Sony first party franchise.



Goova said:


> Yes, and now remember, the next thing they completely take from Nintendo will just continue to add to the list.
> 
> Dude, in the video for this new game, their was a shot where they had a Wii in the studio, hooked up to their computer. I wonder what THEY ARE DOING. Certainly not completely copying every single thing inside smash brothers....



Hey they at least tweaked the gameplay, you can now only kill by final smash, everything else is just to build up combo meter.

God even te alterations sound bad.... Seriously why...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 27, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> It's something an obscure chinese developer focused on knockoffs wold do not a Sony first party franchise.



Have you looked at sony lately?


----------



## Helix (Apr 27, 2012)

At least it'll actually online multiplayer that works.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 27, 2012)

this is like AAA


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 27, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> lawl, butthurt nintendofags



Was thinking the same.

More Bawwwwing gays.

Meanwhile, I'm like:


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2012)

I don't know why, but the game kinda reminds me more of Power Stone than SSB. Maybe because it's using falling health rather than rising damage.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 27, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Was thinking the same.
> 
> More Bawwwwing gays.
> 
> Meanwhile, I'm like:



All you do is frown, turn that shit upside down


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 27, 2012)

Shirker said:


> I don't know why, but the game kinda reminds me more of Power Stone than SSB. Maybe because it's using falling health rather than rising damage.


SSB does health as well.
Though I always prefer percentage myself.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 27, 2012)

there is a trailer for this?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 27, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> there is a trailer for this?



NO!
it's totally not here at all.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 27, 2012)

Hard to believe there aren't health bars or percentages like ssb. 

I mean, that whole concept seems like it would be really fun to finally kill someone, but also really aggravating when you miss your super and are fucked....


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> SSB does health as well.
> Though I always prefer percentage myself.



Oh, I know. Stamina mode. My favorite mode, actually (aside from stock). But I dunno, the physics system was never built for that. Your opponents move so erratically when hit, so it doesn't feel... like... the same... I guess? Eh ignore me, I'm just being weird.



Malvingt2 said:


> there is a trailer for this?



Not exactly, more like just in-game footage and a short interview.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 27, 2012)

Juts watched the IGN stuff. Nvm I don't care about this game.. it is not different, looks like a clone from Smash..


----------



## Amuro (Apr 27, 2012)

I always thought this was like a running joke had no idea they would actually do it. 

Damn i can't wait for E3 many bombs are going to be dropped.


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 27, 2012)

I dunno.

Looks like I will be skipping this game.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 27, 2012)

This might be the only 1st party game i will like that sony has made in this current era. The only thing I don't like is how it is copied and shit and that the supers and deaths work, but besides that, it's a copy/paste of my favorite gaming series of all time, with worse shit, but still glue to hold together the rocket ship. I will play this and probably enjoy it highly, but still be highly pissed.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 27, 2012)

Goova said:


> This might be the only 1st party game i will like that sony has made in this current era. The only thing I don't like is how it is copied and shit and that the supers and deaths work, but besides that, it's a copy/paste of my favorite gaming series of all time, with worse shit, but still glue to hold together the rocket ship. I will play this and probably enjoy it highly, but still be highly pissed.



My thoughts exactly

Minus the being pissed part


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 27, 2012)

People need to get over it. The butthurt on YouTube is nearly unparalleled. Every other game I play I see another game in it. It's the way of the beast.

Besides, its not a "omfg what a breakthrough" type of concept.

I'm gonna enjoy the fuck outta this game, specially because SSBros was the only game I had my eye out for on the Wii U, now I can just get my kicks on this shit.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Apr 27, 2012)

Wow this game is really real...And it exceeded my expectations. 

So far it looks alright. Im going to pick Sly for sure. Also hoping that they find a way and put Crash and Spryo in the game


----------



## Amuro (Apr 27, 2012)

If they include Old Snake and Ocelot I'll probably hop on this. The art design is pretty lame though.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2012)

Lolz gamers are such shitty fucking people. I can't go on youtube without people bitching. Anyway the game looks fun...it's a genre...guess every fighting/shooting game is the exact same now.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 27, 2012)

Uh, hey man, everywhere you go, it doesn't change. Welcome, to the internet, and the human race...


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2012)

True. I like to bitch about it though like they like to bitch about nothing


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 27, 2012)

Hope you liked the Smash mechanic in Brawl because it's literally the only way to beat someone in this.

Don't know how to feel about that.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 27, 2012)

Nothing to you, something to them. Perspective


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2012)

Yeah, but I'm right and they are wrong. Fact.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 27, 2012)

Oh god.... The fact that Lightning could be in this


----------



## LMJ (Apr 27, 2012)

Means day 1 buy for Esura!


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 27, 2012)

Regardless, the moment I hear Spyro & Crash, Its a Day 1 buy for me. Mothafuckin' Spyro the fucking PIMP Dragon!


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 27, 2012)

This game seems to have much less strategy then Smash. I hope it doesn't have items you can use. They would suck in comparison. "Heres a ratchet and clank gun. Heres a Killzone gun. here is something from god of war. hurr"....


----------



## LMJ (Apr 27, 2012)

The first Spyro was obv the best one. I have such fond memories of that game on the PS1.

@ Goova, ofc it has items you can use, look at the vids that I posted.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 27, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> The first Spyro was obv the best one. I have such fond memories of that game on the PS1.
> 
> @ Goova, ofc it has items you can use, look at the vids that I posted.


Eh Preferred Second one out of all


----------



## LMJ (Apr 27, 2012)

Also, I love the combination of the background things that are going on. Like in the Rachet level, the God of War Hydra pops up and destroys the robot in Rachet level. Also in the LBP level the Quiz guy Buzz pops in and asks you questions about Sony Gaming and it level changes depending on the answers you give.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 27, 2012)

Oh well fuck man. Next thing you know, they will have a trophy gambling mode, a classic mode, a adventure mode, and an event mode


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 27, 2012)

I just hope that if Spyro/Crash does get in this game, some Developer can get off their ass and bring those games back to life like SSB did with Fire Emblem.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 27, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> I just hope that if Spyro/Crash does get in this game, some Developer can get off their ass and bring those games back to life like SSB did with Fire Emblem.



Um, ignorance is bliss? They never stopped making them...


----------



## Amuro (Apr 27, 2012)

This needs more colour x 10

as for this being a smash clone who cares, imitation is a form of flattery


----------



## LMJ (Apr 27, 2012)

What bring Spyro back? It has been around all this time.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 27, 2012)

Goova said:


> Um, ignorance is bliss? They never stopped making them...



Idk about the Crash games, but I know Activision fucked up the Spyro games


----------



## LMJ (Apr 27, 2012)

Ya...Crash not so much, maybe some stupid games like Crash Racing or summin, but not so much full on, regular Crash games lately.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Apr 27, 2012)

Thread titled needs to be changed to "Playstation All-Stars", real talk.


----------



## Amuro (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm confused to why they debuted this with the characters they did. You'd think it'd generate more hype if they chose people like Snake, Nathan Drake, Cloud, Crash or some other more recognized and beloved characters than Radec and that fat blob thing.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 27, 2012)

Dunno if they can get Snake for both SSB and PAS. Either way I would think that they would put out the characters that were more complete either way.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 27, 2012)

Snake looks very likely. I would love to see this conflict with Brawl and Battle Royale xD


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm on my phone, them gametrailers vids aren't playing for w/e reason. Fuck.

I'm actually quite hyped for this game. The videos I've seen on YouTube look fun and I've always been a smash bros fan.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 27, 2012)

Fuck snake, smash bros can keep him, give me liquid ocelot and revengeance raiden and we're good to go


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 27, 2012)

inb4 Microsoft Smash Bros


----------



## LMJ (Apr 27, 2012)

Ultimate Troll, Noctis from Versus.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 27, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Ultimate Troll, Noctis from Versus.



I was just mentioning that on Gamefaqs xD


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 27, 2012)

My only fear is if some of the most wanted characters are made to be DLC.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 27, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> My only fear is if some of the most wanted characters are made to be DLC.



Would Sony really do that? 

I could see others but Sony?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 27, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Idk about the Crash games, but I know Activision fucked up the Spyro games



Nah dude you said that fire emblem was an analogy for the spyro games, when in fact they never stopped making fire emblem games, while they stopped making spyro games


----------



## LMJ (Apr 27, 2012)

They didn't stop making them.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 27, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> They didn't stop making them.



Correction: Insomniac Games stopped making them, Activision made a cheap ripoff.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 27, 2012)

If you are taking that route, then you are correct about that. Didn't know you were being specific.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 27, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> If you are taking that route, then you are correct about that. Didn't know you were being specific.



I only played the Spyro games made by Insomniac, the others really didn't do it for me =/


----------



## Amuro (Apr 27, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Would Sony really do that?
> 
> I could see others but Sony?



notsureifserious.png 

I'd take Big Boss or even Solidus over Solid Snake. Hopefully they put in Issac that would be awesome.


----------



## Kishido (Apr 27, 2012)

Game looks like fun.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 27, 2012)

Amuro said:


> notsureifserious.png


----------



## LMJ (Apr 27, 2012)

Lol, now that I think about it. What if M$ tried to come up with their version of the game? They would only have like 6 characters from it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 27, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Lol, now that I think about it. What if M$ tried to come up with their version of the game? They would only have like 6 characters from it.



As opposed to nintendo's thousands and sony's...200 of characters?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 27, 2012)

Oh man, Master chief verses master chief sounds like a fun game!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 27, 2012)

Goova said:


> Oh man, Master chief verses master chief sounds like a fun game!



It'll just be like halo except more like brawl


----------



## Ice Cream (Apr 27, 2012)

> PlayStation All-Stars to be “Accessible Yet Deep”, Features Robust Tournament Mode



Seeing that Sakurai has already stated he does not want smash bros. to be competitive, I see no reason to avoid this game (despite being a blatant copy) if it can fill that aspect left out from brawl.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 27, 2012)

Nah, Sony should not get a pass by copying Nintendo every time, if people want to be butthurt about this, go head and do it. I don't blame them...Now if Sony fans want to be blind and look the other way and buy this, go head is your money..simple as that..


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 27, 2012)

Fuck outta here.

Taking the core formula of something and running with it . Oh noes. 

Welcome to humankind.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 27, 2012)

So this is my first time looking into this game at all and wow.... 

I mean wow... 

I mean, yeah, its no big surprise that companies copy off of other companies. Its not a new concept.... however, this is just too much. 

You can practically see the guilt in this douche's face as he tries to amp this thing up like they just thought of it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 27, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Fuck outta here.
> 
> Taking the core formula of something and running with it . Oh noes.
> 
> Welcome to humankind.


 Oh no, I love when someone take someone else formula and make it better but when it looks like a straight out clone, excuse me for asking more than just a clone..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 27, 2012)

Furious George said:


> So this is my first time looking into this game at all and wow....
> 
> I mean wow...
> 
> ...


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 27, 2012)

PlayStation audiences will enjoy a similar experience that those of Nintendo enjoy. Big deal.

The butt-hurt seems to originate from "fuck, now I can't brag about Smash Bros because they're gonna point towards Battle Royale".

Anyways, this shit looks cash, if it has some more characters I like, all of my money. I'm gonna miss Kirby but Sackboy should make up for it. Great fucking move Sony. Now bring in the right characters and a bunch of these fuck boys will jump bandwagons.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 27, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> *PlayStation audiences will enjoy a similar experience that those of Nintendo experience. Big deal.*
> 
> The butt-hurt seems to originate from "fuck, now I can't brag about Smash Bros because they're gonna point towards Battle Royale".
> 
> Anyways, this shit looks cash, if it has some more characters I like, all of my money. I'm gonna miss Kirby but Sackboy should make up for it. Great fucking move Sony. Now bring in the right characters and a bunch of these fuck boys will jump bandwagons.


 I agree!! they will enjoy it..


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 27, 2012)

No one is jumping ship to play with mascots who are much worse then Nintendo's 

This shit won't sell 1 million, like normal with 1st party exclusives for sony


----------



## Furious George (Apr 27, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> PlayStation audiences will enjoy a similar experience that those of Nintendo enjoy. Big deal.
> 
> The butt-hurt seems to originate from "fuck, now I can't brag about Smash Bros because they're gonna point towards Battle Royale".
> 
> Anyways, this shit looks cash, if it has some more characters I like, all of my money. I'm gonna miss Kirby but Sackboy should make up for it. Great fucking move Sony. Now bring in the right characters and a bunch of these fuck boys will jump bandwagons.



I haven't read through all these posts but ATM the only one who seems to be particularly hurt in the bum is you... 

...and not only butt-hurt but almost self-deceiving. 

How can anyone jump on the Playstation All-Stars bandwagon when Playstation All-Stars itself is on the SSB bandwagon? All-stars has no bandwagon to jump on. 

Nintendo fans are calling this a rip-off because its a rip-off. Find a way to cope with it without name-calling.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 27, 2012)

The black guy just said God of War is perhaps one of the best looking games on the planet(implying it's the best or in discussion).

Has this guy heard the PC?


----------



## Furious George (Apr 27, 2012)

Goova said:


> The black guy just said God of War is perhaps one of the best looking games on the planet(implying it's the best or in discussion).
> 
> Has this guy heard the PC?



Yeah I gotta kick out of that too. GoW III is a beautiful game no doubt but its not even the best-looking game on PS3, much less PC.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 27, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> As opposed to nintendo's thousands and sony's...200 of characters?



Yep, basically.



Goova said:


> No one is jumping ship to play with mascots who are much worse then Nintendo's
> 
> This shit won't sell 1 million, like normal with 1st party exclusives for sony



But them FF and KH characters


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 27, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Yep, basically.
> 
> 
> 
> But them FF and KH characters



lolwut? Where did it say they would have FF and KH characters? And characters? As in plural? Yeah, I'm sure they will have multiple of each


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 27, 2012)

Furious George said:


> I haven't read through all these posts but ATM the only one who seems to be particularly hurt in the bum is you...
> 
> ...and not only butt-hurt but almost self-deceiving.
> 
> ...



Except I wasn't particularly targeting this thread or posts in it. I was speaking on the overall reaction, I even mentioned YouTube comments in my posts.

Butt-hurt? Because I get to play what is essentially smash bros but with other characters that are also dear to me? Doesn't compute. Specially when I've reiterated that I'm a smash bros fan and it was in fact the only Wii U game I had an eye out for. Smh.

Self deceiving? Elaborate on this.

It HAS a bandwagon because although its a "rip-off" as you put it, its not in the same line of production as smash bros nor does it offer continuity to smash bros. Soon the "its better than Smash Bros" remarks will pop up and my bandwagon statement will become clearer for the likes of you.

I like name-calling, deal with it. It's not like I singled out and personally attacked anyone in this thread, but I do understand that if the shoes fit, it might spark a reaction


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 27, 2012)

The best thing about this game is, that it will make Smash Bros. even better than it was before :ho


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 27, 2012)

I am curious of what Sakurai is going to say when he finally watch the footage's of this game..


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 27, 2012)

He is probably taking some idea's off it. Tis only fair at this point. But, there are no idea's to be taken so I guess he's shit out of luck


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 27, 2012)

Actually, maybe this will teach Nintendo clone characters in the smash series is a bad thing. This is basically the Dr. Mario to Mario, the Falco to the Fox, the Young Link to the Link. Let's see how they like it


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 27, 2012)

I want to play Fat Princess, hoping she can summon the troops all the time.


----------



## Darmody (Apr 27, 2012)

The game looks great fun. I'm gonna get it. 1st day.

My only worry is that I haven't seen any stage where you can fall from and die.

Nintendo fans need to get over it, camping in this game's thread damage controlling and projecting their hopes on what the game will sell solely out of "loyalty" to another game franchise is quite pathetic.

This game isn't bastardizing Smash Bros. Different characters with a different feel, sure its a similar experience but the outcome isn't the same. Plenty games have ripped off or offer similar experience. Put a bandage on your rear-end.

The stance some Nintendo fans are taking is almost anti-gaming and it shows an incredible level of insecurity. Nintendo look to be innovators and as such they suffer the risk of being trumped in their own game. PlayStation Move anyone? It happens.



Furious George said:


> How can anyone jump on the Playstation All-Stars bandwagon when Playstation All-Stars itself is on the SSB bandwagon? All-stars has no bandwagon to jump on.



This doesn't make sense.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 27, 2012)

Goova said:


> Actually, maybe this will teach Nintendo clone characters in the smash series is a bad thing. This is basically the Dr. Mario to Mario, the Falco to the Fox, the Young Link to the Link. Let's see how they like it



and maybe to make a better game since brawl was garb*trips*

What was I talking about?


----------



## Darmody (Apr 27, 2012)

Sony can keep ripping off Nintendo so as they make it better like they did with PlayStation Move I'm all for it.

This game looks great. Can't wait for the full line up to be revealed.

And lol at the dude that said "nobody jumping bandwagons for worse mascots". Way to go with subjectivity! PlayStation reigned supreme with PS1 and 2, some of their mascots are incredibly dear to some gamers, even Nintendo fans.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 27, 2012)

Darmody said:


> *Sony can keep ripping off Nintendo so as they make it better like they did with PlayStation Move I'm all for it.
> *
> This game looks great. Can't wait for the full line up to be revealed.
> 
> And lol at the dude that said "nobody jumping bandwagons for worse mascots". Way to go with subjectivity! PlayStation reigned supreme with PS1 and 2, some of their mascots are incredibly dear to some gamers, even Nintendo fans.


 you lost me there...


----------



## Furious George (Apr 27, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Except I wasn't particularly targeting this thread or posts in it. I was speaking on the overall reaction, I even mentioned YouTube comments in my posts.



Like I said, I haven't read every post but from what I seen you sound butt-hurt to me. 

If the youtube comments were basically calling this game a rip-off than I say they are right.



> Butt-hurt? Because I get to play what is essentially smash bros but with other characters that are also dear to me? Doesn't compute. Specially when I've reiterated that I'm a smash bros fan and it was in fact the only Wii U game I had an eye out for. Smh.



Name-calling because fans of one popular franchise are calling out a blatant rip-off for what it is definitely comes off as butt-hurt to me. If you can't compute that its your own damage.



> Self deceiving? Elaborate on this.



Making up imaginary bandwagons and saying people will jump on them eventually smacks of self-deception, a conclusion reached by resignation (rather than logic) because a bunch of people are calling a game you're interested in a rip-off and you have no good response for it.



> It HAS a bandwagon



No it doesn't.  



> because although its a "rip-off" as you put it, its not in the same line of production as smash bros nor does it offer continuity to smash bros.



This game would not exist if SSB didn't exist. It is SSB fanfiction with a multi-million dollar budget. This game is SSB's biggest fan.

As far as I'm concerned it is on SSB's bandwagon and therefore can't have its own. 



> Soon the "its better than Smash Bros" remarks will pop up and my bandwagon statement will become clearer for the likes of you.



I have a crystal ball... 

AT MOST this game will enjoy reasonable sales, a bunch of die-hard fanboys will say its better than SSB while Nintendo (and the rest of the gaming world) will continue to ignore it.



> I like name-calling, deal with it. It's not like I singled out and personally attacked anyone in this thread, but I do understand that if the shoes fit, it might spark a reaction



LOL, all I am saying is that name-calling, esp. when it isn't coupled with real points, is the first signs of full-blown butt-hurt.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 27, 2012)

Sad times when people are perfectly comfortable with the complete death of originality.


----------



## InFam0us (Apr 27, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> you lost me there...



Move is more responsive than the standard Wii thing.

This game looks great. I'm on it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 27, 2012)

InFam0us said:


> *Move is more responsive than the standard Wii thing.*
> 
> This game looks great. I'm on it.


 of course, Wii motion Plus... so now what?


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 27, 2012)

Rip-off, clone, copy, it's all of those things, no point in denying it.

Will it have better mechanics overall is the question.


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 27, 2012)

If Charles Barkley was a gamer he'd say:

"Shut up and game!"

Sometimes the gaming community need to do just that.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 27, 2012)

Someone just spotted a Wii in their offices in one of the interview videos. They're taking their research seriously, I see. That's fucking hilarious.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 27, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Someone just spotted a Wii in their offices in one of the interview videos. They're taking their research seriously, I see. That's fucking hilarious.


 wait what? lol link?


----------



## Furious George (Apr 27, 2012)

I repeat, I am not saying that this game will suck. In all likliehood I'll be playing it. 

Its just:

1) Let's call a spade a spade.

2). Let's not celebrate a blatant rip-off like its a stroke of genius. 

3). Let's not get pissy when others call it a rip-off.

S'all I'm sayin'.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 27, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> If Charles Barkley was a gamer he'd say:
> 
> "Shut up and game!"
> 
> Sometimes the gaming community need to do just that.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 27, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> wait what? lol link?





Them PlayStation exclusives, man.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 27, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Them PlayStation exclusives, man.



Brilliant.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 27, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Like I said, I haven't read every post but from what I seen you sound butt-hurt to me.
> 
> If the youtube comments were basically calling this game a rip-off than I say they are right.
> 
> ...



You haven't seen the full spectrum of the butt hurt reaction I referred to and try to call me out on it? El oh el.

Not once did I say they're not right on calling it rip off, I dogged them over not being able to get over it and stop bawwing and be more objective on the their assessments. There's only so far "its a rip off" will take you.

You seem to be under the impression I don't deem this a rip off, seemingly that's the all premise behind your flawed "self deception" statement..if so, you're wrong and thus making your remarks unfounded/baseless. I forgive you. 

"imaginary bandwagons" do you even understand the meaning of "bandwagon"..specially under the context I used it?..even other people are saying what you said doesn't make sense. I digress.

You and nintendo fans and rest of the gaming world or w/e ignoring it, doesn't change the fact that a lot of people will jump on this and say its better than smash bros. Even some of the people dogging it now will lap it up later. It's inevitable. No crystal ball needed.

Butt hurt on my side doesn't compute. Read my posts again.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 27, 2012)

LOL Females as Game Designers LOLOLOLOL

.....
wait, she isn't that bad looking.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Apr 27, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Rip-off, clone, copy, it's all of those things, no point in denying it.
> 
> Will it have better mechanics overall is the question.



Well they've already confirmed that the knock-out system is the exact opposite of SSB.

It'll be interesting to see what third-party characters are added to this


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 27, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Them PlayStation exclusives, man.


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 27, 2012)

Looking at it again it reminds me of D.O.N or that TMNT Brawl Game for Wii.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 27, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Sad times when people are perfectly comfortable with the complete death of originality.



You're actually one of the few people who's input I respect in this section (mostly because I'm usually in agreement )

But its not about being comfortable with the lack of originality, not in my case at least, more so about not acting like its doomsday. Besides, this game is pretty convenient for me. I was thinking of purchasing a Wii U solely for Smash Bros, how many racks that shit was gonna set me back I don't know..but this game, potentially just saved me a lot of money, and filled a void in the PS library for me.

Now when you get online and every other post is "sony are Nazis" or "i feel like they slapped my mum" (actual quotes) shit gets old really quick..specially since its not the first rip off we have seen in gaming.  

Eh, insecurity is a bitch I guess, I just asked for some food with the poison, you know, if they're gonna bawww, add a little substance.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 27, 2012)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Thread titled needs to be changed to "Playstation All-Stars", real talk.



I already changed it this morning but it doesn't show on the thread selection page.

It does show at the top of the thread when you're already in the thread though

I think I'll have to approach a mod for this


----------



## Furious George (Apr 27, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> You haven't seen the full spectrum of the butt hurt reaction I referred to and try to call me out on it? El oh el.



By my admitting that my scope on the situation is limited I was saying I'm not responding to the full spectrum but from the position you were at where I found you. Moot points are fun?

But if its any consolation, I've read this whole post explaining your original stance and you *still* come off as butt-hurt.



> Not once did I say they're not right on calling it rip off, I dogged them over not being able to get over it and stop bawwing and be more objective on the their assessments. There's only so far "its a rip off" will take you.



I mean... how deep do you expect the assessment to be? It is a rip-off. There isn't much else worth saying about the game at this point.

And be more objective? Calling this a rip-off is perhaps the most objective stance you can take with it, so I don't even see your point. 



> You seem to be under the impression I don't deem this a rip off, seemingly that's the all premise behind your flawed "self deception" statement..if so, you're wrong and thus making your remarks unfounded/baseless. I forgive you.



Well, my calling you butt-hurt was more dealing with you getting mad at people calling it a rip-off when it is, in fact a rip-off. 

My calling you self-deceived however was about you making up bandwagons.



> "imaginary bandwagons" do you even understand the meaning of "bandwagon"..specially under the context I used it?..



Of course I do. 



> even other people are saying what you said doesn't make sense. I digress.



You mean that one guy? 

A bandwagon is a group of people becoming fans of something because it is now the hip thing to do.

- Playstation All-Stars does not have a bandwagon because it is not hip to like it at all at this point. Hence, imaginary bandwagon.

- I then went on to make a joke (this might be what confused you) that whatever bandwagon it would get would fall under SSB's bandwagon because All-Stars itself is on SSB's bandwagon.

Contrary to what people (that one guy ) say it made perfect sense.



> You and nintendo fans and rest of the gaming world or w/e ignoring it, doesn't change the fact that a lot of people will jump on this and say its better than smash bros. Even some of the people dogging it now will lap it up later. It's inevitable. No crystal ball needed.



A "*lot* of people" is probably saying too much, but whatever. I at least sort of see your point here while the rest is just BS. 



> Butt hurt on my side doesn't compute. Read my posts again.



Can't be bothered. You're not doing anything right now to show me you aren't butt-hurt.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 27, 2012)

Wait!! in the picture, is that a N64 in the middle? after dude next to the Wii?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 27, 2012)

@George

Paragraph contest is dragging way too far.

Your butt hurt assessment was based of some imaginary "this is not a rip off" stance you thought I had. You were wrong. Don't be a groupie, keep it moving.

A competing/rivaling body of work not having, potentially since it isn't out, a bandwagon doesn't make sense. People will dickride and jump ships. Some thousands even, its sells and subsequent comments on it will show.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 27, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Them PlayStation exclusives, man.



This makes me want the game more.


----------



## InFam0us (Apr 27, 2012)

If its any consolation, I also think that what George said about bandwagons didn't make sense.

Just saying.


----------



## InFam0us (Apr 27, 2012)

Cole McGrath has to be in this game. 

IIRC there's a kid that uses lightning like strikes in SSB so its only right Cole makes it to this one.

All my money Sony.

Nintendo kids just hurting because they "lost" something unique to their console. The damage control and reactions are hilarious. At the people saying it won't sell much or that gaming community will it ignore it. Just stop. Smh.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 27, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Concession



Uh huh. 



InFam0us said:


> If its any consolation, I also think that what George said about bandwagons didn't make sense.
> 
> Just saying.



Yeah but your name is Infamous and you didn't bother showing how my explanation of the bandwagon thing didn't make sense...  so, so much for the credibility there.

Did I mention you're obviously a fanboy? 

---------

Seriously tho, you kids are alright and I love SSB fanfiction.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 27, 2012)

Concede?

When you say you know fuck all about what your talking and are proved to be wrong on assuming I was saying this isn't a rip off.

Cute.

You did a lot of unfounded barking. 

I'm surprised Krory isn't here making fun of Sony yet.


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 27, 2012)

How big do you guys think is the chance, that the movesets in this game will be big? Default combos, 8 directions, stuff like that would be nice... but unlikely I guess.


----------



## InFam0us (Apr 27, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Uh huh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're appealing at strawmen now? 

Me being a fan of Infamous has nothing to do with you saying a game doesn't have or will have, which is what the other poster was saying, a bandwagon. I don't think you understand the concept and/or context.

Funny how in the same thread that you complain about this game lacking originality you use a "concession" rebuttal. Specially when you lost w/e argument the moment you said, "I haven't read.."


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 27, 2012)

The most comical thing this thread has produced is people complaining about lack of originality.

Originality? In this generation? Bwahaha.

Originality died some decades ago, maybe even more. Every concept, idea and vision has been through the grinder. You're just getting new stuff doctored differently or better.

P.S. Nothing I'm saying has anything to do with the argument about this game.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 27, 2012)

Didn't the guy in the interview say they each had at least a dozen attacks?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 27, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> How big do you guys think is the chance, that the movesets in this game will be big? Default combos, 8 directions, stuff like that would be nice... but unlikely I guess.



That would be nice.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 27, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Concede?
> 
> When you say you know fuck all about what your talking and are proved to be wrong on assuming I was saying this isn't a rip off.
> 
> ...



 

My calling concession on you would be my calling you out on your "people aren't giving serious, objective assessments!" comment about an obvious rip-off. You know, the thing that I fully responded to that you just ignored? I'll repeat myself. 

People can't give an assessment more serious than rip-off when all we really have to go on is a video that looks exactly like Super Smash bros. Again, I ask what do you expect? 

Calling it a rip-off is actually an objective view at this point. Mulling over cosmetic differences would be the stance I view as more biased.

You're not cute.



InFam0us said:


> You're appealing at strawmen now?
> 
> Me being a fan of Infamous has nothing to do with you saying a game doesn't have or will have, which is what the other poster was saying, a bandwagon. I don't think you understand the concept and/or context.
> 
> Funny how in the same thread that you complain about this game lacking originality you use a "concession" rebuttal. Specially when you lost w/e argument the moment you said, "I haven't read.."



Strawmen argument? That implies that we were in an argument to begin with when I in fact was just dismissing you outright.  

Still waiting on an actual counter to my explanation, btw. If you don't have one feel free to run along.


----------



## ActionSage (Apr 27, 2012)

Spyro from the Ps1 era better be in this.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 27, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Didn't the guy in the interview say they each had at least a dozen attacks?



Two Dozen I think is what he said


----------



## LMJ (Apr 27, 2012)

Ya, that is what he said.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Apr 27, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> How big do you guys think is the chance, that the movesets in this game will be big? Default combos, 8 directions, stuff like that would be nice... but unlikely I guess.



2 dozen attacks, a few throws, and three supers for each character. 

Also


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 27, 2012)

I played ssbb but I won't mind buying this game. Actually,I'm dying to get my hands on it. The gameplay looks so crisp and fluid. 

Parapa the rapper will be my favourite character.  


Chop..chchchop. Duck.ddduck.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 27, 2012)

Lolllll who is leaking these pics? Good shit.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 27, 2012)

So which 'popular' characters actually have a shot at becoming PC's in this?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 27, 2012)

Furious George said:


> My calling concession on you would be my calling you out on your "people aren't giving serious, objective assessments!" comment about an obvious rip-off. You know, the thing that I fully responded to that you just ignored? I'll repeat myself.
> 
> People can't give an assessment more serious than rip-off when all we really have to go on is a video that looks exactly like Super Smash bros. Again, I ask what do you expect?
> 
> ...



I didn't know about this game til I stumbled upon this thread. We have seem aesthetics, some characters, the dudes spoke on moves and fighting styles, knock-out system being the opposite of SSB, how you can interact with stages, the  and there's always space for speculation about possible characters. There's more to post than just "rip off" which was the point I was trying to convey.

I overlooked that part of your post as it was followed by, again, unfounded barking.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 27, 2012)

when all the media's are saying is a clone of smash or similar to it and riding Sony dick at the same time.. something is really wrong...


----------



## InFam0us (Apr 27, 2012)

There's already people on gametrailers and YouTube saying it looks more fluid/smooth than SSB and that it will be better. Yet some dude here says it doesn't have a bandwagon.



Malvingt2 said:


> when all the media's are saying is a clone of smash or similar to it and riding Sony dick at the same time.. something is really wrong...



See, the bandwagon is in motion.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Apr 27, 2012)

Bah, as long as the online is better compared to the shitty one brawl had, it doesn't matter to me whether it's a rip-off or not.

Coming from one of the biggest SBB fan. I've bought Nintendo consoles only for SSB since gamecube, and will probably buy WiiU for this as well, only if the online is good this time though.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 27, 2012)

InFam0us said:


> There's already people on gametrailers and YouTube saying it looks more fluid/smooth than SSB and that it will be better. Yet some dude here says it doesn't have a bandwagon.
> 
> 
> 
> See, the bandwagon is in motion.


 Yeah, can't wait for it.........
*Spoiler*: __ 



Smash for Wii U that is.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 27, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Yeah, can't wait for it.........
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



I'm just glad I won't have to outright buy a new console for a game like this.

Depending on how sexy SSB on Wii U will be, I might still pick it up later.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 27, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I'm just glad I won't have to outright buy a new console for a game like this.
> 
> Depending on how sexy SSB on Wii U will be, I might still pick it up later.


 I have a PS3.. I rather go for the sure thing..


----------



## Furious George (Apr 27, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I didn't know about this game til I stumbled upon this thread. We have seem aesthetics, some characters, the dudes spoke on moves and fighting styles, knock-out system being the opposite of SSB, how you can interact with stages, the  and there's always space for speculation about possible characters. There's more to post than just "rip off" which was the point I was trying to convey.
> 
> I overlooked that part of your post as it was followed by, again, unfounded barking.



Okay, allow me to apologize now for being a little rude earlier. I remember you from the InFamous 2 thread and you seem like cool people so I'd rather not make you an enemy if I can avoid it. 

The thing that originally set me off was just the name-calling. My thing is that calling this a rip-off is a legitimate response, not something that should be rewarded with "well you're obviously a butt-hurt Nintendo fanboy". Its not fanboy complaints. Its a reality.

And I still say that whatever differences we have seen or heard are still very cosmetic. Making the knockout system "the opposite of SSB" seems like a move done just to cast clout on the fact that this game is essentially plagiarism, not one of real ingenuity.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Apr 27, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Making the knockout system "the opposite of SSB" seems like a move done just to cast clout on the fact that this game is essentially plagiarism, not one of real ingenuity.



And yet that change is pretty big in the meta game sense. This game is about building up your own strength with hits as opposed to weakening your opponents with hits. 

For example, you can't stand off to the side while the other players duke it out then rush in for the kills when they're weakened. If you aren't hitting people you aren't building meter and thus can't knock out anyone. This system actually encourages you to stay in the fray. But you can't neglect defense since getting knocked out deducts a point.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 27, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Okay, allow me to apologize now for being a little rude earlier. I remember you from the InFamous 2 thread and you seem like cool people so I'd rather not make you an enemy if I can avoid it.
> 
> The thing that originally set me off was just the name-calling. My thing is that calling this a rip-off is a legitimate response, not something that should be rewarded with "well you're obviously a butt-hurt Nintendo fanboy". Its not fanboy complaints. Its a reality.
> 
> And I still say that whatever differences we have seen or heard are still very cosmetic. Making the knockout system "the opposite of SSB" seems like a move done just to cast clout on the fact that this game is essentially plagiarism, not one of real ingenuity.



S'all good bruh.

It is a rip off. But lately those have been coming like dime a dozen, perhaps not as blatant but still. I think the outrage is explainable just not justifiable, if that makes sense.

So far the game looks good, and a lot of the responses seem to turn a blind eye to that and sway more to the "shit, PS stole the concept and might actually pull this off, fuck! I need to piss on it"..that prompted the name calling, my bad .This game just happens to beconvenient as fuck for me hence my less-than-negative approach to it.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 27, 2012)

C_Akutabi said:


> And yet that change is pretty big in the meta game sense. This game is about building up your own strength with hits as opposed to weakening your opponents with hits.
> 
> For example, you can't stand off to the side while the other players duke it out then rush in for the kills when they're weakened. If you aren't hitting people you aren't building meter and thus can't knock out anyone. This system actually encourages you to stay in the fray. But you can't neglect defense since getting knocked out deducts a point.



Good shit


----------



## Icy_eagle (Apr 27, 2012)

Is it just me or are the graphics kind of unappealing? Not saying the stage designs are bad, I liked some of them, or too low polygon count, it just seems everything is, idunno, muddled.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2012)

Maybe it's the size of the stages, or that the characters look a bit too big? Or maybe it's the aesthetics; it seems to lack color, making everthing bleed into each other. I get what you're saying. Can't quite put my finger on it either.



C_Akutabi said:


> For example, you can't stand off to the side while the other players duke it out then rush in for the kills when they're weakened. If you aren't hitting people you aren't building meter and thus can't knock out anyone. This system actually encourages you to stay in the fray. But you can't neglect defense since getting knocked out deducts a point.



So then it *IS* more like Power Stone! (Or at least if Power Stone and SSB had a love baby)


----------



## Stroev (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm actually sad this game isn't trying to be it's own thing.

Still might buy it when I buy a PS3 at the end of the summer, but man I'm pretty upset. Even moreso if certain characters aren't in it.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2012)

Parappa's in it. I've ceased giving a damn about character selection


----------



## Furious George (Apr 27, 2012)

C_Akutabi said:


> And yet that change is pretty big in the meta game sense. This game is about building up your own strength with hits as opposed to weakening your opponents with hits.
> 
> For example, you can't stand off to the side while the other players duke it out then rush in for the kills when they're weakened. If you aren't hitting people you aren't building meter and thus can't knock out anyone. This system actually encourages you to stay in the fray. But you can't neglect defense since getting knocked out deducts a point.



Hmmm... 

Well, what I mean to say is ummmm... CONCESSION. 

Though I am a bit skeptical as to whether this will actually feel all that different than SSB when you're in the thick of a cluttered battle, I can't say it isn't cool in theory.

So... we'll see. 



PoinT_BlanK said:


> S'all good bruh.
> 
> It is a rip off. But lately those have been coming like dime a dozen, perhaps not as blatant but still. I think the outrage is explainable just not justifiable, if that makes sense.
> 
> So far the game looks good, and a lot of the responses seem to turn a blind eye to that and sway more to the "shit, PS stole the concept and might actually pull this off, fuck! I need to piss on it"..that prompted the name calling, my bad .This game just happens to beconvenient as fuck for me hence my less-than-negative approach to it.



I think I understand where you're coming from. Well, I'd probably understand more if I only owned a PS3. 

This console war BS... it changes a man.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 27, 2012)

The name though. It might rival "revengeance" for name I dislike the most. "PlayStation All Star Battle Royale".

Smh.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 27, 2012)

Would love to.see any Zone of the Enders character make it to this game.


----------



## valerian (Apr 27, 2012)

Sooo what are the chances of seeing MGS, Final Fantasy, Legacy Of Kain and Tekken characters in this? 

Hopefully they'll add Dart from Legend of Dragoon and Sir Daniel Fortesque from MediEvil, maybe the Wanderer as well or even the Griffin from the Last Guardian.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm surprised it took this long. The light hearted fighting game mash up of all properties related to your platform is not something Nintendo should be the only one doing. As I see it, Nintendo needs the competition because they don't know what the fuck to do with Smash anymore. Brawl has some _seriously_ shitty design problems, but at the same time they did so much with Brawl they really cannot try to make the next Smash game "bigger, better, and more badass" like they have done with the series so far.

At least we can assume this game will get post release patches and content updates if it sells well enough.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 27, 2012)

You guys ever play a game called Small Arms? It's like Smash Brothers but with all projectile users, it was really good.


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 27, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> You guys ever play a game called Small Arms? It's like Smash Brothers but with all projectile users, it was really good.



For Xbox Live?

I did. It had some flaws but it was good enough to be considered fun. I used to play it online a lot back when I use to play my Xbox more. 

I loved freezing people to K'O them.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 27, 2012)

I have a feeling the DLC will be strong with this one.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2012)

depending on the price and how online play is handled, might buy this..


----------



## valerian (Apr 27, 2012)

Well we can rule out Capcom characters making an appearance, well not at launch. 



> I saw the announcement and as I'm sure you noticed, it's shipping this year. Which means... I'd bet that they're at or near content complete for launch. So if you're asking us to engage now in the hopes of getting something in, it's probably safe to assume that if something already isn't planned for/built, it's probably not going to happen (at least not for launch).
> 
> Second... while I'd like to see some Capcom stuff in the game (it looks cool), this is a Sony game, not a Capcom game. I'm not able speak to what their plans or intentions are with regard to third party content. Again, it's a question for Sony, not Capcom.





So no Dante or Resident Evil characters.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 28, 2012)

This game is basically all balanced to who's super is better. 

It's like basing Marvel vs Capcom off just Supers and getting a 3 bar super  is auto kill


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 28, 2012)

Beat 'em ups with characters from only one universe are really rare these days


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 28, 2012)

I hate how they stole all the moves from Smash. Radec's Super is Snakes Smash ball. Fat Princess looks like a fat peach and her moves are copies(),  Sweet Tooth has many cloned moves off of Snake(), Radec has clone moves of Fox and Falco(). Kratos is pretty unique, and I don't see much Sly footage, but most of the characters show could qualify as a Peach/Snake/Falco/Samus clones. Kratos has similar moves to Link, and Parappa has similar moves to Ness.  The items are very similar, almost the same thing. The concept is the same damn thing. Hell, they even put the characters info(1p, 2p, 3p, 4p, Super bar) in the same place. The only thing they changed from the UI of Smash was where the Clock was.

People keep saying that this is just similar, and not a clone. They keep saying stuff like, "Yeah and Saints row is a rip off of GTA,  Halo is a rip off of Doom!", no, they aren't. This game is because the characters do the same things as Smash characters, the items do the same things in Smash games, the levels do the same thing in Smash games, the backgrounds do the same things in Smash games, the UI is the same thing from Smash games. That's a lot of shit that is the same we can already determine from like 20 minutes of video on this game and 3 stages and 6 characters. 

We already know they use the whole smash series in their studio. Everything in this game is extremely similar to Smash, if not a complete copy. Last time I checked, Halo didn't take Doom's level design, it's weapon design, it's attack design, etc. This game is basically saying to Nintendo, "Hey Nintendo, we fucking love smash bros. It was fucking genius, so we waited 14 years to make a game like it, but since we have a lot of deadlines to meet, we're sorry, but we are going to have to copy a lot of shit from your games, down to the moveset, the UI, the level design, the items and more, please don't be mad at us consider this a compliment!"

I think what basically happened, is that Sony heard that Sakurai was not going to make another Smash game, and therefore they thought no more Smash games were coming, so they decided they needed to capitalize, and if Smash games stopped existing, they might as well fill that void. Not to mention I guess fans were asking for it, but regardless, they realized that this could have been the perfect time to make this game because they thought Smash was out of the business. 

With that said! I'm sure this game is going to be a lot of fucking fun, basically because it will feel like 75% of it is Smash brothers except for the physics system, so I look forward to playing this when it comes out, and might even buy it on day 1. I got my Wii stolen from me and my smash bros, so I haven't played Smash in a year, and I am really really fucking horny for Smash, and this should provide some Smash-like fun


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 28, 2012)

Guys Lara croft might be in the game. Who is up for Nathan drake vs Lara action?

I know I am. Maybe we can throw solid snake into the fray.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 28, 2012)

Solid been on SSB.

I'd rather have reveangence raiden or liquid ocelot.


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 28, 2012)

All these mixed genre/series fighters when will Square get the fray and bring me my Xenoogears-Chrono Cross characters duking it out.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 28, 2012)

Because no one cares about Square


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm still waiting for a new Rival Schools game. Hope is the last thing to die.



Would love  if they used a character from it on Battle Royale.


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 28, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Solid been on SSB.
> 
> I'd rather have reveangence raiden or liquid ocelot.



Nothing is stoping him from showing In The playstation game. He is seen as a playstation icon than a Nintendo one.

At least they should include big boss.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Apr 28, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I'm still waiting for a new Rival Schools game.
> 
> 
> 
> Would love  if they used a character from it here.



As much I love RS. Not even a chance. If they put a thrid party character they would have to pick a character that is more know. But if it happens I want to see Akria.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 28, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> Nothing is stoping him from showing In The playstation game. He is seen as a playstation icon than a Nintendo one.
> 
> At least they should include big boss.



I didn't say otherwise. Most people, including myself, group Snake with PlayStation.

It's more due to the "novelty" factor that I'd prefer for them to go for liquid or raiden, hell, Otacon would he awesome.


----------



## InFam0us (Apr 28, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I'm still waiting for a new Rival Schools game. Hope is the last thing to die.
> 
> 
> 
> Would love  if they used a character from it on Battle Royale.



My respect for you just went up considerably.

Oh man, Rival Schools, one of my favorite ever. Sony please put anyone from it on this and I'll buy all the DLC. I wouldn't even mind Shoma.

Fuck, capcom used to be so cool. Rival Schools was amazing.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 28, 2012)

Too much nostalgia in this thread


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 28, 2012)

Goova said:


> Too much nostalgia in this thread



PlayStation, man.


----------



## Darmody (Apr 28, 2012)

It would be so easy for Sony to turn this game into an incredible success.

Announce characters from these games:

Final Fantasy 7
Onimusha
Rival Schools
Z.O.E

Sit back and profit.


----------



## Distance (Apr 28, 2012)

I am not impressed.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 28, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> Nothing is stoping him from showing In The playstation game. He is seen as a playstation icon than a Nintendo one.
> 
> At least they should include big boss.



[YOUTUBE]5S6_Ncvewno[/YOUTUBE]
...


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 28, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]5S6_Ncvewno[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



oh you.....


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 28, 2012)

I'll care about Square enough to see Id punching Cloud in the face.


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 28, 2012)

And Glenn shoving a double sword up Sephiroth's ass.


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 28, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> And Glenn shoving a double sword up Sephiroth's ass.



I bet you get some wield fantasies and good dreams watching that.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Apr 28, 2012)

Change thread title please.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 28, 2012)

Dokiz1 said:


> Change thread title please.



Sonic Generations thread still has a "rumor" tag on it.

I don't know what this deal is of having to kill players with super attacks but if true then this game went from hype to not even looking at it. 

All I wanted was a super smash bros clone. I mean really you can't go wrong but even Cartoon Network PTE had more originality...oh wait no didn't. I don't mind the lack of creativity so long as the moves are completely original and the mechanics are solid (PTE would have been a really great game if it didnt have such awful mechanics and wasn't an overpriced turd.)


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 28, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> And Glenn shoving a double sword up Sephiroth's ass.



                           .


----------



## Omoi0714 (Apr 28, 2012)

I for one am excited about this game, and I'm not going to make any judgments or come to any premature conclusions about the game until its closer to the release of the game or I get a chance to play the demo.


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 28, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> .




The Oedipus ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Sephiroth. You're safe.
















Maybe


----------



## Scizor (Apr 28, 2012)

Dokiz1 said:


> Change thread title please.



Again: I already did. Just look at the first page of this thread at the top. 
The change just doesn't show on the actual thread selection page

I think only a mod can change that


----------



## LMJ (Apr 28, 2012)

That is why he was probably talking about a mod.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 28, 2012)

Goova said:


> Too much nostalgia in this thread



There's a reason I hate it so much. Makes people really stupid.

Though, Rival Schools was an objectively decent game. I liked that 2-disk shit they did; it was pretty cool.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 28, 2012)

I want to be a mod, I know the perfect title for this thread.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Apr 28, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Again: I already did. Just look at the first page of this thread at the top.
> The change just doesn't show on the actual thread selection page
> 
> I think only a mod can change that



Yeah, I know. I was asking mods, but I think it's better to vm.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Goova said:


> I hate how they stole all the moves from Smash. Radec's Super is Snakes Smash ball. Fat Princess looks like a fat peach and her moves are copies(),  Sweet Tooth has many cloned moves off of Snake(), Radec has clone moves of Fox and Falco(). Kratos is pretty unique, and I don't see much Sly footage, but most of the characters show could qualify as a Peach/Snake/Falco/Samus clones. Kratos has similar moves to Link, and Parappa has similar moves to Ness.  The items are very similar, almost the same thing. The concept is the same damn thing. Hell, they even put the characters info(1p, 2p, 3p, 4p, Super bar) in the same place. The only thing they changed from the UI of Smash was where the Clock was.
> 
> People keep saying that this is just similar, and not a clone. They keep saying stuff like, "Yeah and Saints row is a rip off of GTA,  Halo is a rip off of Doom!", no, they aren't. This game is because the characters do the same things as Smash characters, the items do the same things in Smash games, the levels do the same thing in Smash games, the backgrounds do the same things in Smash games, the UI is the same thing from Smash games. That's a lot of shit that is the same we can already determine from like 20 minutes of video on this game and 3 stages and 6 characters.
> 
> ...


 Great post..and yeah I hate the whole moves rip off too.. I have to say, now I know how I would feel if Square Enix straight out copy or rip off Xenoblade Chronicles..


----------



## Rasendori (Apr 28, 2012)

If none from the KH series is in this then Sony's not really making an effort.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 29, 2012)

Why does everyone think sony owns every game ever made?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 29, 2012)

They don't. At least it doesn't seem so in this thread. 

However they do think Sony will try to include 3rd party characters to increase the allure of this game.

Anyway, this is easily among the titles I'm looking forward to the most.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Apr 29, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Why does everyone think sony owns every game ever made?



Well its not here but if you go on Youtube or anywhere else you have people think they own Kingdom Hearts, Metal Gear Solid, Final Fantasy, and Tekken for some reason. I know they are having 3rd Parties but thinking they will have all those characters is only setting them up for a big disappointment.

PS exclusive =/= Sony owned Title. Its like saying that Ace Attorney is owned by Nintendo 

I'm sure they will have 2 or 3 on the list I said but not all of them. But Crash and Spyro should be picked first.


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 29, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Well its not here but if you go on Youtube or anywhere else you have people think they own Kingdom Hearts, Metal Gear Solid, Final Fantasy, and Tekken for some reason. I know they are having 3rd Parties but thinking they will have all those characters is only setting them up for a big disappointment.
> 
> PS exclusive =/= Sony owned Title. *Its like saying that Ace Attorney is owned by Nintendo *
> 
> I'm sure they will have 2 or 3 on the list I said but not all of them. But Crash and Spyro should be picked first.



Exactly. But to be honest, Sony doesn't have a lot of big exclusives but I did like that Fat Princess was in it. xD She looks like she's gonna play like Peach for a little bit. 

Also, I know the point you're trying to make but Ace Attorney was also out on the iPhone. xD


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 29, 2012)

Nintendo will be rocking that troll face for a longer time, thanks to this.

Being a pswii60 owner and a huge SSB fan, it is highly likely that I'll purchase this.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Apr 29, 2012)

Kaitou said:


> Exactly. But to be honest, Sony doesn't have a lot of big exclusives but I did like that Fat Princess was in it. xD She looks like she's gonna play like Peach for a little bit.
> 
> Also, I know the point you're trying to make but Ace Attorney was also out on the iPhone. xD



True. If Sony wants to sell to Japan they will need some character they really like. Sora, Snake, or Cloud are great examples. 

Fat Princess is one the more interesting characters so far. She reminds me of Peach and King Dedede. 

Oh I know that. I was pointing out that since AA series was mostly on Nintendo stuff that people think its 1st Party. Kinda like how Metal Gear was both on X-Box and GameCube and Kingdom Hearts is on GBA and DS.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 29, 2012)

Kaitou said:


> Sony doesn't have a lot of big exclusives



?

PSX and PS2 had a fuckton of big exclusives. Granted some of those series are no longer exclusive PlayStation but still..there's some gems to be unearthed.

And as Sol_Blackguy said, exclusive =/= Sony owned.


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 29, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> ?
> 
> PSX and PS2 had a fuckton of big exclusives. Granted some of those *series are no longer exclusive PlayStation* but still..
> 
> And as Sol_Blackguy said, exclusive =/= Sony owned.



Keywords of what I meant. 

I know where you're coming from though.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Apr 29, 2012)

According to the website the next character reveals will be in 35 more days. 

What characters do you think that will be shown?? Im guessing

Nathan Drake - Him being revealed at E3 would make alot of sense. Also he is one the characters that was said that will be in the game.

Jak and Daxter - Like Drake he is another character that was said to be in the game. His stage is shown already 

Sackboy - A Little big Planet Stage was revealed. 

Nariko??? - I remember seeing a picture of someone working on a Female character. It could be her or any female character.

A possible 3rd Party character??


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 29, 2012)

Sackboy is one of their biggest success so I am assure he will be in, same goes for Nate. 

Jack and Daxter? Possibly as one character, yeah.


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 30, 2012)

I know that crash and spyro are not FPT any more but i hope they are in the game. They are the mascots of the psOne era. 

Also if they managed to get sora and cloud,then their game will be guaranteed to be one everyones radar. I just hope that old snake is in the game.

I hear a lot of people saying that this game wont sell because it's characters are not popular. But what does Nintendo have aside from Mario that is popular with both hardcore and casual gamers? Nothing. I know Kirby,Samus,Zelda are famouse,but they are only famouse with they hardcore gamers. Who else do the have? Ice climbers? Ike? Give me a break.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 30, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> I know that crash and spyro are not FPT any more but i hope they are in the game. They are the mascots of the psOne era.
> 
> Also if they managed to get sora and cloud,then their game will be guaranteed to be one everyones radar. I just hope that old snake is in the game.
> 
> I hear a lot of people saying that this game wont work because it's characters are not popular.* But what does Nintendo have aside from Mario that is popular with both hardcore and casual gamers? Nothing. I know Kirby,Samus,Zelda are famouse,but they are only famouse with the hardcore gamers. Who else do the have? Ice climbers? Ike? Give me a break*.





anyway about the third party characters, Sony should stay away from that for the first game imo. They should build this step by step.. Make a decent clone with your own characters...


----------



## steveht93 (Apr 30, 2012)

^sorry but no matter how many face palms you post,it won't change the fact that only Mario's is famouse among the casual and hardcore gamers. The rest of the cast don't even compare. Heck,it is really hard to find people who have heard of Kirby and Samus as much as you find people who recognize crash and spyro.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 30, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> ^sorry but no matter how many face palms you post,it won't change the fact that only Mario's is famouse among the casual and hardcore gamers. The rest of the cast don't even compare. Heck,it is really hard to find people who have heard of Kirby and Samus as much as you find people who recognize crash and spyro.



WTF is this post? How the hell are the Zelda games not known among the casual and hardcore gamers?


----------



## Scizor (Apr 30, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> ^sorry but no matter how many face palms you post,it won't change the fact that only Mario's is famouse among the casual and hardcore gamers. The rest of the cast don't even compare. Heck,it is really hard to find people who have heard of Kirby and Samus as much as you find people who recognize crash and spyro.



Kirby, Metroid, Pok?mon, Donkey Kong, Star Fox, Fire Emblem and The legend of Zelda (just to name a few) are all well known to casual gamers too.


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 30, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> ^sorry but no matter how many face palms you post,it won't change the fact that only Mario's is famouse among the casual and hardcore gamers. The rest of the cast don't even compare. Heck,it is really hard to find people who have heard of Kirby and Samus as much as you find people who recognize crash and spyro.


Kirby is widely known in the Internet, for his memes and transformations into pretty much every famous character! Link is also well known, even if casuals think his name is Zelda 
Oh, and don't let me even start with Pikachu...

Crash and Spyro on the other hand, are known amongst old-school gamers, but that's pretty much it.




Scizor said:


> Kirby, Metroid, Pok?mon, Donkey Kong, Star Fox, Fire Emblem and The legend of Zelda (just to name a few) are all well known to casual gamers too.


Well, some of them thanks to Smash Bros.  But that doesn't matter much!


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 30, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> ^sorry but no matter how many face palms you post,it won't change the fact that only Mario's is famouse among the casual and hardcore gamers. The rest of the cast don't even compare. Heck,it is really hard to find people who have heard of Kirby and Samus as much as you find people who recognize crash and spyro.



lol kids these days.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 30, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> WTF is this post? How the hell are the Zelda games not known among the casual and hardcore gamers?



They are he's just an idiot ignore him.


Raidoton said:


> Well, some of them thanks to Smash Bros.  But that doesn't matter much!


It's a good way to get franchises more known.
from playing any smash game you should at least know of zelda,kirby,etc and that's not getting into the trophies and summons.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 30, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Well, some of them thanks to Smash Bros.  But that doesn't matter much!



I don't think that's true per se

Maybe for Fire Emblem in the west
But even that's debatable


----------



## LMJ (Apr 30, 2012)

I wanna see this guy come back in this thread, and retort against it from what we have said, I wanna see what he can come up with.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 30, 2012)

Scizor said:


> I don't think that's true per se
> 
> Maybe for Fire Emblem in the west
> But even that's debatable



I didn't know too much bout R.O.B or Mr. Game and Watch (kinda) until I played SSB


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 30, 2012)

lol? what did I miss?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 30, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I didn't know too much bout R.O.B or Mr. Game and Watch (kinda) until I played SSB



Same here and once I found out about game and watch I found out nintendo is really OLLLLDDDD predating the CMX era.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 30, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I didn't know too much bout R.O.B or Mr. Game and Watch (kinda) until I played SSB





Unlosing Ranger said:


> Same here and once I found out about game and watch I found out nintendo is really OLLLLDDDD predating the CMX era.



Understandable, but there are also people who were hyped for melee/brawl _because_ of these character's inclusion.

The bottom line is: alot of nintendo's franchises are really well known to all kinds of gamers and even non-gamers.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Apr 30, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Understandable, but there are also people who were hyped for melee/brawl _because_ of these character's inclusion.
> 
> The bottom line is: alot of nintendo's franchises are really well known to all kinds of gamers and even non-gamers.



Very True. Wario, Meta Knight, Diddy Kong, Pit and Lucario pretty much hyped up everyone for Brawl. As well as the guest characters Sonic and Snake.

They should have 3rd Parties in the this game if they to hype up the game.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 30, 2012)

I mean I grew up with the NES and SNES, but I had no idea 1880's man.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 30, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I mean I grew up with the NES and SNES, but I had no idea 1880's man.



My point was that there were people who did know about them, thus making even said franchises well known even without smash.

But other than that we seem to agree.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 30, 2012)

Just found out about this today, All I am saying Crash and Jak/daxter isnt in here something is terrible wrong.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 30, 2012)

I just want ratchet.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Apr 30, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Just found out about this today, All I am saying Crash and Jak/daxter isnt in here something is terrible wrong.



Jak and Daxter is 100% in the game due the fact that their stage is featured. I'm guessing they will be shown at E3.

Crash on the other hand will be iffy. 3rd party characters are confirmed and I believe that Crash along with Spyro should be the first picks.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 30, 2012)

Nintendo is rocking that troll face right about now. 

Ima but this one, given the fact that I'm a huge SSB fan, this is right up my alley.


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 30, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Nintendo will be rocking that troll face for a longer time, thanks to this.
> 
> Being a pswii60 owner and a huge SSB fan, it is highly likely that I'll purchase this.





"Shion" said:


> Nintendo is rocking that troll face right about now.
> 
> Ima but this one, given the fact that I'm a huge SSB fan, this is right up my alley.


Why do you post pretty much the same shit twice?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 30, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Why do you post pretty much the same shit twice?


 because he can, nothing can stop that jerk....


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 30, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> because he can, nothing can stop that jerk....



Damn fucking right. 

Learn from this man, ladies and germs.


----------



## InFam0us (Apr 30, 2012)

So hyped for this game. Can't wait for the next chara reveal.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 30, 2012)

Hahahaha, fucking Penny Arcade.


----------



## SHM (May 1, 2012)

This game needs Pyramid-Head.


----------



## Raidoton (May 1, 2012)

SHM said:


> This game needs Pyramid-Head.


Maybe as an stage element, but as a playable character...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 1, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Jak and Daxter is 100% in the game due the fact that their stage is featured. I'm guessing they will be shown at E3.
> 
> Crash on the other hand will be iffy. 3rd party characters are confirmed and I believe that Crash along with Spyro should be the first picks.


DO all of the smash brother stages have a playable character for them?


----------



## Raidoton (May 1, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> DO all of the smash brother stages have a playable character for them?


Obviously not, since some stages feature game like Electroplankton () or the PictoChat () 
But a character like Jak sure is in the game.


----------



## steveht93 (May 1, 2012)

Sorry but I am an old school gamer. I played all kind of classic games from old shooters like doom and counter strike to modern games like skyrim and uncharted. I used to know Samus,Mario,pikachu,and Zelda when I was young but The rest are pretty much under the radar for me. That's not just me,a lot of casual gamers don't know them. The cod generation and the angry birds players hardly know them. Even back then when playstation dominated Nintendo,their mascots such as Kirby and Samus were not as famouse as crash and spyro. Super smash bros cast isn't all that great. Mario and pikachu are the only ones that I would say "recognizable" among the masses. The rest only among the hardcore Nintendo gamers.   


Also at people who are saying "oh,we know them, They are famouse even among casuals". Are also people who recognize (sly jak and dexter sweet tooth sack boy Nathan drake and kratos). But does that make them famouse like Mario,sonic,and pikachu just because they are known on a hardcore gaming board? I think not.

PABR cast are about as good and recognizable as SSB among the hard core gamers. Saying the playstation doesn't have a cast of icons that is equally known as Nintendo is stupid.


----------



## Scizor (May 1, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dissagree: alot of nintendo characters are also popular among casual gamers.
Series like the legend of Zelda, Metroid and Donkey Kong certainly are well known amongst casual gamers and even non-gamers these days.

And, with all due respect, famous*


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 1, 2012)

he is trying too hard to troll or he has no damn idea of what he is talking about ...


----------



## Darmody (May 1, 2012)

I think he has a point. Not that I wholeheartedly agree with him but he has a point.

Casual gamers are more likely to recognise PlayStation mascots than Nintendo's because a great majority of them were introduced to gaming through and when PlayStation dominated 

This is also the reason why plenty people look at Solid Snake as a PlayStation mascot even though he has always been on different systems.

Nintendo mascots are recognizable mostly to people who dabble deeper than the casual gamer who only came around in a era where PS called the shots.

Mario is universal, and possibly DK too, but the rest not so much. Some people refer to Link as "zelda" and I've been asked if samus is from halo...


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 1, 2012)

Darmody said:


> I think he has a point. Not that I wholeheartedly agree with him but he has a point.
> 
> Casual gamers are more likely to recognise PlayStation mascots than Nintendo's because a great majority of them were introduced to gaming through and when PlayStation dominated
> 
> ...


 but the problem with his point is that, even tho in Playstation era those characters were exposed more, Nintendo didn't stay still.. Kirby and F-Zero for example got exposed with Cartoon on TV and toy's ... People forget that Nintendo loves to advertise there characters by any mean necessary not just video games...


----------



## InFam0us (May 1, 2012)




----------



## LMJ (May 1, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> he is trying too hard to troll or he has no damn idea of what he is talking about ...



This, during the original Playstation era,  you had the N64, which still had some good Nintendo first party games like, LoZ, Donkey Kong 64, Mario 64, Kirby, Pokemon, etc. Dunno what he was talking bout.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 1, 2012)

wait! Nariko is a Sony character? Sony IP? I though it was Ninja Theory IP?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 1, 2012)

What if I told you I didn't know about FF7 till I got a ps2 which I got after my gamecube?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 1, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> but the problem with his point is that, even tho in Playstation era those characters were exposed more, Nintendo didn't stay still.. Kirby and F-Zero for example got exposed with Cartoon on TV and toy's ... People forget that Nintendo loves to advertise there characters by any mean necessary not just video games...



[YOUTUBE]65uNCLBTje0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 1, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]65uNCLBTje0[/YOUTUBE]


 I remember that show... awesome times..


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 1, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I remember that show... awesome times..



[YOUTUBE]x0MLCKqoUb8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## "Shion" (May 1, 2012)

That show sucked so much ass...


----------



## Corran (May 1, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> wait! Nariko is a Sony character? Sony IP? I though it was Ninja Theory IP?



Sony owns the rights to Heavenly Sword.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 1, 2012)

Corran said:


> Sony owns the rights to Heavenly Sword.


 Damn, I didn't know...


----------



## Corran (May 1, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Damn, I didn't know...



Sony likes to keep rights to lots of franchises. Its interesting to find out how many they actually own.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 2, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> That show sucked so much ass...



4kids I blame them.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 2, 2012)

Is that actual art for the game?

JAAAAAK


----------



## "Shion" (May 2, 2012)

I'm surprised that Sack Boy hasn't been thrown into the mix, yet.

Seeing as how the game was one of the more anticipated titles.


----------



## Naruto (May 2, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Is that actual art for the game?
> 
> JAAAAAK



No, that's fanart. I remember seeing that up on DeviantArt a long time ago.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 2, 2012)

Jambalaya said:


> Sony has mascots?!


 that is really a dilemma, when I think about Sony this always come out





and of course stealing Ideas from Nintendo..


----------



## steveht93 (May 2, 2012)

Looks like this thread became a nintentrolls heaven. Nothing we can do,haters will be hatin.. 


This is a nice leak posted as an ign article: 



Looks like they are showing some ico love. Nice of Sony to still remember those games.

Games that are breathtaking like ico,journey,and shadow of the colossus are the reason Sony is above Nintendo and Microsoft In making games.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 2, 2012)

Naruto said:


> No, that's fanart. I remember seeing that up on DeviantArt a long time ago.



Sadfrog     .


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 2, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> Looks like this thread became a nintentrolls heaven. Nothing we can do,haters will be hatin..
> 
> 
> This is a nice leak posted as an ign article:
> ...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 2, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> Games that are breathtaking like ico,journey,and shadow of the colossus are the reason Sony is above Nintendo and Microsoft In making games.





steveht93 said:


> Looks like this thread became a nintentrolls heaven. Nothing we can do,haters will be hatin..



Not our fault Sony is copying.


----------



## Raidoton (May 2, 2012)

*The narrator in the game:*
"SUPER!
SMASH!
BROS.
RIP OOOOOOOOOFF"




Sephiroth said:


> Sadfrog     .


If it would be an official artwork, then a lot more of the roster would be known


----------



## steveht93 (May 2, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Not our fault Sony is copying.




In what way? Actually define "copied".... I won't lie that Sony indeed toke most of its ideas from the smash series but that isn't exactly copying. The side scrolling fighters with items and traps in the arenas don't only apply to SSB. Other games already used the same formula like digimon rumble arena. 


The mascots are entirely from Sony's exclusives and the game mechanics are different. In SSB you have to inflect great damage to kick an opponent out of the arena and you need to hit a smash ball to execute a smash. In PASBR you have a move meter which allows you to carry out an ultimate and you need to reach the strongest move you got to kick opponents out. That wont be easy because other players will make sure your meter Is empty by constantly hitting you. See,the mechanics are different but only the sub-genere is similar.


Common nintendo fans,you should be atleast proud that Sony took some ideas from SSB. That means that SSB is the king of its sub-genere and that might not change in a long time. Besides,this is something Sony fans wanted. Sony only capitalized on that demand.

When airbus copies Boeing's  style of four engines on its air plane that doesn't mean it "copied" boeing but it means that a formula or an idea is working and that I should come with something similar but with my own vibe. This probably isn't a good example.


----------



## Krory (May 2, 2012)




----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 2, 2012)

Slowpoke.gif


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 2, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> Other games already used the same formula like digimon rumble arena.



How about actually mentioning a game that predates smash brothers that has a similar formula.


steveht93 said:


> When airbus copies Boeing's  style of four engines on its air plane that doesn't mean it "copied" boeing but it means that a formula or an idea is working and that I should come with something similar but with my own vibe. This probably isn't a good example.



That's called copying design.
You chose the worst possible example a vehicle.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]O-7gmds2njg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## steveht93 (May 2, 2012)

> How about actually mentioning a game that predates smash brothers that has a similar formula.



What I meant is that PASBR isn't the only game that involves side scrolling fighter.



> That's called copying design.
> You chose the worst possible example a vehicle.



And Sony just copied the genre not the actual game. FPS games are a better example.


----------



## Spirit King (May 2, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> And Sony just copied the genre not the actual game. FPS games are a better example.



They didn't just copy the genre the copied the very concept, a masco side scrollingt beat em up. The fact there's numerous similarities even in the animations don't exactly help.

It's far too obvious to say it isn't a blatant copy with a few alterations. Whether it's good or bad to copy is another question entirely but whether it is in fact a copy is pretty much obvious.

When even games journalists are calling you out on it the same people who eat practically anything up from any company of a reasonably size, makes it very telling.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 2, 2012)

I wouldn't say that pointing out the obvious and saying Sony All stars is ripping off Nintendo's Brawl is hating it per se. I'm pretty damn disappointed at the concept being directly ripped off but I'm sure it will be a fun party game.

They could have just differed in a more significant way rather than just particular mechanics..


Just when Penny Arcade was turning to shit, they churn out gold. I fucking laughed.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 2, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> What I meant is that PASBR isn't the only game that involves *side scrolling fighter.*


Why are you here?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]tj49R9g5HWY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## cnorwood (May 2, 2012)

why are nintendo fanboys mad? its not like this is going to replace smash bros. im sure you guys are pissed about all the angry birds clones too?


----------



## steveht93 (May 2, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Why are you here?




Omg....god please forgive me because my nerdy level is not enough to call a genre by its true name. Now the very fabrics of reality are in chaos and Kittens around the world are dying. The horror...the horror.......

Nintendo fans are scared their SSB will be replaced by a better HD version. Nintendo fanboys be hatin.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 2, 2012)

Man there is a reason why Nintendo file a trademark to a Genre like a year ago. "nobody can copy such"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 2, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]tj49R9g5HWY[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]9ihWsOcbS_E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 2, 2012)

cnorwood said:


> *why are nintendo fanboys mad? *its not like this is going to replace smash bros. im sure you guys are pissed about all the angry birds clones too?


 why are the Sony fanboys in denial?


----------



## cnorwood (May 2, 2012)

can someone please explain to me why nintendo fanboys are mad. I am an avid smash bros fan, and this doesnt bother me. In fact this would be a good thing, so nintendo will step their game up and not do shit like " random tripping"



Malvingt2 said:


> why are the Sony fanboys in denial?


im not a sony fanboy, i own all 3 the current generation and past systems of sony and nintendo consoles. I dont pledge some sort of allegiance to a gaming company. fun games =fun games no matter which system they are on


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 2, 2012)

Sakurai will ignore this and not take it as serious like the fans took it.. This game has not effect on the next Smash development.. He already said changes are coming..


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 2, 2012)

cnorwood said:


> can someone please explain to me why nintendo fanboys are mad. I am an avid smash bros fan, and this doesnt bother me. In fact this would be a good thing, so nintendo will step their game up and not do shit like " random tripping"



I'm not mad I'm just disappoint.

And I never ran into the random tripping problem.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (May 2, 2012)

cnorwood said:


> can someone please explain to me why nintendo fanboys are mad. I am an avid smash bros fan, and this doesnt bother me. In fact this would be a good thing, so nintendo will step their game up and not do shit like " random tripping"
> 
> 
> im not a sony fanboy, i own all 3 the current generation and past systems of sony and nintendo consoles. I dont pledge some sort of allegiance to a gaming company. fun games =fun games no matter which system they are on



They are mad because they think this is a Smash Bros ripoff when in fact there as been soo many games that are like Smash before.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTfRjciJEVY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4BtAJjf7qE&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2sXFjAQVnww&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEv_xEI-bG0[/YOUTUBE]

And this isn't even all of them! I've played these games before and there are all pretty fun games. And your right this is a good thing, I'm a big fan Smash Bros and I'm a big fan of some of the PlayStation series such as Sly Cooper, God of War, Uncharted, Jak and Daxter, Infamous, etc. So while the Nintendo fans are bitching about this game. I will be excited to play this.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 2, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> They are mad because they think this is a Smash Bros ripoff when in fact there as been soo many games that are like Smash before.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTfRjciJEVY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



you forgot [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uzwhfw8w8RQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (May 2, 2012)

Oh yeah forgot about that game. I was just list some examples straight through my head.


----------



## steveht93 (May 2, 2012)

This game needs a very good ost. Part of why I liked the SSB games is because they had awesome sound tracks. Sound tracks in fighting games are actually very important,they make the game more exciting.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 2, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> They are mad because they think this is a Smash Bros ripoff when in fact there as been soo many games that are like Smash before.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTfRjciJEVY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



But those games you showed don't matter


----------



## Kaitou (May 2, 2012)

People are getting mad because genre used so many times is being used again? 
Anyways, yeah...D.O.N was so fun. 

Giving it some thought, I might really try this game.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]R0PNb30OUIM[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]u9c_stUsVTA[/YOUTUBE]
One could probably make skins of sony characters for brawl.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 2, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Sakurai will ignore this and not take it as serious like the fans took it.. This game has not effect on the next Smash development.. He already said changes are coming..



Next Smash is going to be so bad.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 2, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Next Smash is going to be so bad.


 it is going to be the worst in the series, I can't wait..


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 2, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Next Smash is going to be so bad.



100 characters and they are all clones.
Badass right?


----------



## Shirker (May 2, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> 100 characters *and they are all clones.*
> Badass right?



It'll be the true Melee sequel we never got. 

@Sol: Props for remembering Power Stone. Badass game. Shame Capcom remembers it just as little as the average gamer.


----------



## LMJ (May 2, 2012)

A new Power Stone, Jet Set Radio and Shemnue Please.


----------



## Keollyn (May 2, 2012)

Isn't there a Shenmue in the works?

And you forgot to add a new Rival Schools to that list.


----------



## LMJ (May 2, 2012)

Not that I know of, no announcement for Shenmue. I WOULD KNOW. You know how expensive it was to create the Shenmue series on teh DC? 



> _Shenmue_ borrows gameplay elements from several different , but largely consists of open-world adventure segments with real-time   interspersed throughout. It was the most expensive video game in its time, with a production cost of $47 million, equivalent to $64 million in 2011. The game was followed by a 2001 sequel, , with at least one more planned as a Dreamcast series. The budget for both games amounted to $70 million, equivalent to $95 million in 2011.


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 3, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Jet Set Radio



all of my money.


----------



## LMJ (May 3, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> all of my money.



been waiting for it since i finished the one on Xbox. Who even owns or made that game?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 3, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> Isn't there a Shenmue in the works?
> 
> And you forgot to add a new Rival Schools to that list.





PoinT_BlanK said:


> I'm still waiting for a new Rival Schools game. Hope is the last thing to die.
> 
> 
> 
> Would love  if they used a character from it on Battle Royale.



                    .


----------



## Rasendori (May 4, 2012)

Sony is copying, why are people denying it when it's so completely obvious. 

Regardless I don't see this as a bad thing, I always wanted smash on my PS3. I also agree that this will probably fuel nintendo to go balls out in the next installment of smash.


----------



## Corran (May 4, 2012)

Rasendori said:


> Sony is copying, why are people denying it when it's so completely obvious.
> 
> Regardless I don't see this as a bad thing, I always wanted smash on my PS3. I also agree that this will probably fuel nintendo to go balls out in the next installment of smash.



I don't think people are denying it. Its just some people want to argue about it being a straight up clone of Smash. Will be interesting to see how much it differs though.


----------



## InFam0us (May 4, 2012)

I don't see people denying it either. It's mostly die hard Nintendo fans who can't get over it and are camping on this thread. People are just saying smash isn't the only game of this genre.


----------



## Shirker (May 4, 2012)

I get more of a Power Stone vibe from it, honestly. Or Jump Superstars/Ultimate if you wanna be strict regarding the 2.5D thing.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 4, 2012)

Shirker said:


> I get more of a Power Stone vibe from it, honestly. Or Jump Superstars/Ultimate if you wanna be strict regarding the 2.5D thing.


Powerstone vibe? I don't see it.
Tell me how it reminds you of powerstone.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (May 4, 2012)

Rasendori said:


> Sony is copying, why are people denying it when it's so completely obvious.
> 
> Regardless I don't see this as a bad thing, I always wanted smash on my PS3. I also agree that this will probably fuel nintendo to go balls out in the next installment of smash.



Nobody is denying it but Sony isn't out right copying because we would of seen percentages, and the only way to win is to knock some one out of the stage. We don't see either of those things. 

It quite obvious that they took some elements from Smash but they aren't out right copying it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 4, 2012)

Rasendori said:


> Sony is copying, why are people denying it when it's so completely obvious.
> 
> Regardless I don't see this as a bad thing,* I always wanted smash on my PS3. I also agree that this will probably fuel nintendo to go balls out in the next installment of smash.*


 I disagree, Nintendo is going to ignore this game, is their model.. This game will not affect the Next smash development.


----------



## Shirker (May 4, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Powerstone vibe? I don't see it.
> Tell me how it reminds you of powerstone.



Well, like I said before, it's mostly the aesthetics that remind me. The look of the characters characters, the more enclosed stages, the heavier physics, stuff like that. All it's missing is health bars.

As far as why gameplay-wise, the game edges more toward traditional patterns of the fighting genre, having 3 attack buttons and one jump button and being able to string them together in combos.

It's probably a lot more similar to another game reminiscent of this style, but Stone and Smash are the only games of this type I've played and it looks like a strange combination of the two.


----------



## Krory (May 4, 2012)

So Cole is most assuredly in this game.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 4, 2012)




----------



## Krory (May 4, 2012)

I get it!

It's funny because this game will suck!


----------



## Shirker (May 5, 2012)

Krory said:


> So Cole is most assuredly in this game.


----------



## Kaitou (May 5, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I disagree, Nintendo is going to ignore this game, is their model.. This game will not affect the Next smash development.



This pretty much.

And lol at people still repeating the obvious.


----------



## steveht93 (May 5, 2012)

This game is gonna kick so much ass. Nice to see cole,but were Is my man drake?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 5, 2012)

Yup. I'm gonna solo with Cole.

Thank you.


----------



## DedValve (May 5, 2012)

As much as I enjoyed punch time explosion (Cartoon network smash clone) the mechanics where HORRIBLE. Even casual gamers couldn't enjoy it for more than an hour. I felt bad wasting $40 on it. Super smash flash (the flash browser game of melee) had better and more fluid mechanics!


So long as the mechanics in this game are tight and fluid and has a budget more than $20 ($14 of which went to donuts rather than the development of the actual game) then yes.

If your gonna copy smash don't leave out the fucking mechanics. That said I'm sure Sony will get that down.


----------



## "Shion" (May 5, 2012)

If they don't, they're utterly fucked, this time. ^


----------



## Jambalaya (May 5, 2012)

Meh, it looks like Smash Bros, but does it feel like Smash Bros?


----------



## Jacket Zipper (May 5, 2012)

Not enough variety of characters in this game.


----------



## Shirker (May 5, 2012)

Full roster hasn't been posted.


----------



## Jacket Zipper (May 5, 2012)

Ok but how many characters are going to be in this first installment?


----------



## Shirker (May 5, 2012)

*shrugs*

All we've been given is the first few characters and how the fighting works. And a couple of stages from the gameplay vids.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 5, 2012)

Jacket Zipper said:


> Ok but how many characters are going to be in this first installment?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 8, 2012)

*PlayStation All-Stars vs. Super Smash Bros. *


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (May 8, 2012)

As much as I'm looking forward to this game it will NEVER beat smash bros.


----------



## Shirker (May 8, 2012)

Never ever. Still, I'm expecting it to be pretty damn fun. I really like the KO system they've got goin' on.


----------



## Darmody (May 8, 2012)

I remember when PES fans used to say FIFA would never beat it...lol.


----------



## InFam0us (May 8, 2012)

"I know fuck all about the game, how it feels/plays, the entire roster...yet i'll go in the thread and say it will never better SSB, even future installments if it does get them"


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 8, 2012)

Darmody said:


> I remember when PES fans used to say FIFA would never beat it...lol.


 that is different. EA didn't copy  even tho people told them to do so..


----------



## Shirker (May 8, 2012)

InFam0us said:


> "I know fuck all about the game, how it feels/plays, the entire roster...yet i'll go in the thread and say it will never better SSB, even future installments if it does get them"



Well, yeah. Sorry, man. The game is not only my favorite of this particular style, but among my top favorite games period.

Like I said, a rising energy meter instead of a falling health meter is interesting, I'm really looking forward to the feel of it with it's more traditional button layout, and it's gonna be cool seeing what characters are gonna make the cut, but it's just not gonna touch Smash in my _personal_ opinion.

As for _generally_ (if that's what you were passive-aggressively referring to), it's got a journey ahead of it. Smash has got the nostalgia/charm factor with its characters, the game itself is ingrained in gaming consciousness and people are already bagging on PASBR for being a carbon copy of it (even though it's not). It's up in the air how well it goes against smash, but I'm honestly not expecting much.


----------



## Darmody (May 9, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> that is different. EA didn't copy  even tho people told them to do so..



Except that, by the reasoning used in this thread, just by making a rival "football game series" they copied.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

7 characters?
why are people comparing this to brawl it sucks to  much


----------



## Corran (Jun 4, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> 7 characters?
> why are people comparing this to brawl it sucks to  much



Wait, you don't think it will be just 7 characters right? I'm just making sure here.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 4, 2012)

7 characters?
Nathan Drake
Uncharted Guy
Kratos
Kratos' identical brother, Latos
Shmatos
Sack Boy
Mecha Kratos

Is that them?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

MrChubz said:


> 7 characters?
> Nathan Drake
> Uncharted Guy
> Kratos
> ...



Yep


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

At least Sony admitted they were ripping off Super Smash.


----------



## valerian (Jun 5, 2012)

They need to fix the view distance or make the stages smaller.


----------



## Corran (Jun 5, 2012)

valerian said:


> They need to fix the view distance or make the stages smaller.



I could of sworn it zooms in and out like Smash Bros. I might need to rewatch.


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2012)

valerian said:


> They need to fix the view distance or make the stages smaller.



The stages are already small enough that four players looks like a clusterfuck.


----------



## The World (Jun 5, 2012)

Nintendo created it, Sony made it better.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 5, 2012)

Kojima created Metal gear. It got worse


----------



## The World (Jun 5, 2012)

Goova said:


> Kojima created Metal gear. It got worse



Nope.avi


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 5, 2012)

I still dont get console fanboys, "I WILL DEFEND THE PEOPLE WHO ARE TAKING MY MONEY!!!!"


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 5, 2012)

Game looks great to me.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 5, 2012)

Can't wait for this.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

cnorwood said:


> I still dont get console fanboys, "I WILL DEFEND THE PEOPLE WHO ARE TAKING I'M GIVING MY MONEY!!!!"


fix'd


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 5, 2012)

The World said:


> Nintendo created it, Sony made it better.



the fuck they did.

i was sorta excited about this game until yesterday. building up points to supermoves that 1 shot people? that's some seriously lame shit.

maybe i'm wrong and it'll be just as fun as ssb, but that sounds awful


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 5, 2012)

It was said that the game will play differently to SSB, by NOT having to knock players off the screen, but I am seeing that you DO knock players off the screen.

KOing other opponents is only a harder option.


----------



## InFam0us (Jun 5, 2012)

I can't wait to get my hands on this.

What are the chances of getting both the "build up points" method and a mode with the more traditional SSB "damage" method?

Anyways, I'm all for it regardless, it will make for a fun and different experience since you have to engage in the brawling with your all if you don't wanna get owned. That's cool as fuck and it promotes actual fighting.


----------



## InFam0us (Jun 5, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> It was said that the game will play differently to SSB, by NOT having to knock players off the screen, but I am seeing that you DO knock players off the screen.
> 
> KOing other opponents is only a harder option.



That was never said. What was said is that it will play different because instead of the "damage" thing of SSB you build up points to strengthen your attacks/abilities.

The knocking players off the screen was never addressed and it would be pretty silly not to have it.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 5, 2012)

They were trying to address a change that still hasn't been changed.


----------



## Rasendori (Jun 5, 2012)

Im excited for this. I'm positive that the chars will be extremely fleshed out in response to it being a Smash copy, so hopefully no clones. The 4 on 4 seems like a clusterfuck to be honest, but I've always been a 1 on 1 player.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 5, 2012)

cnorwood said:


> I still dont get console fanboys, "I WILL DEFEND THE PEOPLE WHO ARE TAKING MY MONEY!!!!"



Eh, I can understand the mentality. Contrary to popular belief, people don't wake up one day and decide that they're gonna cling to a console just cuz. Fanboys of each console have been consistently given games they enjoy on said system as opposed to the predecessors. To insult it and its games in indirectly insulting their taste which indirectly insults them, and according to my recent studies, people don't like being insulted. I know right? Weird 

It's why you see fans of popular bands or artists go ape whenever you dare to not like said band or artist.

So when fanboys defend their precious consoles and game companies, what can be seen as trying to stick for them because they're afraid you'll hurt their feelings is actually just them giving you shit because you're indirectly giving them shit. Don't give if you can't take is what I'm saying, I guess.



Petes12 said:


> the fuck they did.
> 
> i was sorta excited about this game until yesterday. building up points to supermoves that 1 shot people? that's some seriously lame shit.
> 
> maybe i'm wrong and it'll be just as fun as ssb, but that sounds awful



You're slow on the ball bro, that was revealed a couple weeks after the very first trailer. Eh, anyway, I can't feel your sentiment. I'd agree if the KO's were final like any other fighting game, but you're playing for points (or stock if the developers go all in).


----------



## Badalight (Jun 6, 2012)

I will be a sad panda if Sir Dan Farlesque is not included


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jun 8, 2012)

*Microsoft: ‘You Do Not Want’ an Xbox Smash Bros. Clone*



> Sony PlayStation will soon have a Smash Bros. clone, a game called PlayStation All-Stars Battle Royale that lets its most famous characters beat each other up. Why? Because it was a great idea when Nintendo first let Mario, Link, Samus and the rest of its best heroes beat each other up.
> 
> Surely, Microsoft should join the fray and make their own?
> 
> ...


----------



## Ultimania (Jun 9, 2012)

My body is ready for this game.


----------



## Wicked (Jun 11, 2012)

No Tenzin in this game? ...


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jun 11, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> No Tenzin in this game? ...



I'm sorry but who is Tenzin? Whoever he is there are only 8 characters revealed so far so he might be in the game(not really)


----------



## Wicked (Jun 13, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> I'm sorry but who is Tenzin? Whoever he is there are only 8 characters revealed so far so he might be in the game(not really)


----------



## Darmody (Jun 15, 2012)

Any news on this?


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 15, 2012)

lol news on this xD


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 6, 2012)

Toro and Heihachi in All Stars

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSvLQDUQ858&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v77RwbxaLog&feature=channel&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ice Cream (Jul 6, 2012)

1v1, 2v2, and free-for-all all star matches being streamed at evo right now: 

This game is looking pretty slow/mediocre 1v1... >.>


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 6, 2012)

inb4 smash bros dickriders


----------



## valerian (Jul 6, 2012)

Don't really care about Toro. Nice to see Heihachi though.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 6, 2012)

Lame reveals, but Heihachi's level 3 is awesome.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 6, 2012)

cnorwood said:


> inb4 smash bros dickriders



Always the backhanded insults with you.

Heihachi's lvl3 special is all types of lulz. Glad he's in tha game, also glad they used his younger model. It fits the overall goofiness of the game.

Now, who the hell is Toro? He was in SFxT wasn't he? Where's he from?


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 6, 2012)

Shirker said:


> Always the backhanded insults with you.
> 
> Heihachi's lvl3 special is all types of lulz. Glad he's in tha game, also glad they used his younger model. It fits the overall goofiness of the game.
> 
> Now, who the hell is Toro? He was in SFxT wasn't he? Where's he from?



This is where it came from. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0AxBmi5ca8[/YOUTUBE]

Toro is Sony's Mascot in Japan


----------



## Shirker (Jul 6, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> This is where it came from.



Ah, I thought that looked familiar, but I couldn't put my finger in it.



> Toro is Sony's Mascot in Japan



Ohhhh. That makes sense.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 7, 2012)

[YouTube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSvLQDUQ858[/YouTube]


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 7, 2012)

[YouTube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v77RwbxaLog[/YouTube]


----------



## valerian (Jul 7, 2012)

Toro has a couple of moves from other fighters.


----------



## SupesuGojira (Jul 7, 2012)

*Evo Interview Panel Recap*

Notes on the panel for those who may have missed it. Hopefully the videos are up soon, because those combo vids are sick:

*Release Date: October 23rd*

*GAME MECHANICS*

*SUPERS*
- Supers are earned by accumulating AP
- There are 3 levels of super, each level being more powerful than the last
- Supers can?t be blocked, but there are various ways to defend against them
- Level 1 supers are not as easy to land. Level 2 supers are more combo-able.
- Level 3 supers lockout all other supers. Example: While Kratos is in god-mode, no other super can be activated.

*DEFENDING AGAINST SUPERS (Level 1 and Level 2)*
- Supers can be avoided, dodged, or countered
- Supers can be dodged.
+ With half a frame on a roll. Several characters were shown doing this.
+ With a full frame on an air dodge. Big Daddy was able to air dodge Nate?s Lvl 1 propane tank super
- Supers can be evaded.
+ Sly was able to teleport outside of a super
+ A big focus is the air game which is used avoid many OTG supers
- Supers can be interrupted
+ Normals can be used to interrupt most level 1 supers which require a charge up.
+ Supers can be countered with other supers

*THROWS*
- Throws can be used to eject, knockback, combo, and deplete meter

*COMBO SYSTEM*
- With Infinite Avoidance System, characters don?t fall victim to infinite combos
+once you hit an AP threshold, your opponent gets ejected from the combo and placed into an invincible aerial state until they hit the ground.
- An extensive combo video was shown that will hopefully go into these mechanics.

*CONFIRMED MODES*
Story Mode
- Every character has a rival
- Heihachi and Toro (w/ Kuro) confirmed as rivals
Multiplayer Mode
- Singles
- Doubles
- Free For All
(Customization options: Timed Mode, Stock Mode, Reverse Stock Mode)
Combat Trials
Training Mode

*HOW ARE CHARACTERS SELECTED?*
- interesting and unique gameplay is first and foremost
- characters people associate with playstation
- characters that make the game better
- not necessary a balance of era (PSX, PS2, PS3, etc)
- characters that are popular/niche
- character selections not entirely up to superbot *(Sony mandates certain portions of the roster. So if someone doesn't get in, you know that its due to Sony)*

*WHY WAS HEIHACHI INCLUDED AND WHAT?S HIS FIGHTING STYLE?*
-He was a cool character
-Tekken is a playstation fighting game
-He is the patriach of the mishima family
+ up close, combo oriented
+ lots of dodge attacks to close the gap between him and his opponents
+ He has a move where he throws a bowling pin (an homage to Tekken 2)
+ His Lvl 3 Super is based off his Tekken 5 Ending

*WHY WAS TORO INCLUDED AND WHAT?S HIS FIGHTING STYLE?*
-Really big in japan
-Official playstation mascot
+ loves cosplay and wants to be human
+ each stance represents various fighting games (MK, SF, and Tekken)

*SOUNDTRACK*
- each level is this world meets this world and the music reflects that through remixes
- an OST is something Omar really wants to have happen for this game

*UNLOCKABLES*
- outfit for every character
- Alluded to potential customization options

*FOR COMIC-CON*
+ New costumes confirmed
+ New characters plus a few other surprises

*ONLINE DETAILS and POST LAUNCH PLANS*
- Character adjustments can be made on the fly based on data collected of online matches played.
- They?re trying something new with the online so there?s no slowdown and the experience is the same across the board, different from most fighting games
- The plan is pack in as much content as they can on disc, and whoever they miss, they?ll work to add via DLC. That is of course going to be based on demand and other factors.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 7, 2012)

HEIHACHI?!!!


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 7, 2012)

SupesuGojira said:


> *Evo Interview Panel Recap*
> 
> 
> *HOW ARE CHARACTERS SELECTED?*
> ...



Its Marvel vs Capcom 3 all over again. I hope Sony isn't stupid enough to not include characters that people want(Sir Daniel, Crash, Spyro, Ratchet). Like Capcom did(Venom, Gambit etc)


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 7, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Its Marvel vs Capcom 3 all over again. I hope Sony isn't stupid enough to not include characters that people want(Sir Daniel, Crash, Spyro, Ratchet). Like Capcom did(Venom, Gambit etc)



Wouldn't it be different though?

But then again...if they are gonna add Big Daddy they better add more iconic characters (like you said, Crash and Spyro)...rather than game that is also for PC and Xbox 360. =\ 

Ratchet is one of their mains so that should go without question.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 7, 2012)

Kaitou said:


> Wouldn't it be different though?
> 
> But then again...if they are gonna add Big Daddy they better add more iconic characters (like you said, Crash and Spyro)...rather than game that is also for PC and Xbox 360. =\
> 
> Ratchet is one of their mains so that should go without question.



I just noticed something....

E3 - Nathan and Big Daddy(PS3 era)
EVO - Toro and Heihachi(PS1 era)
Comic Con - Jak and ???


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 7, 2012)

> Infinite Avoidance System



Skullgirls already having an effect on the market.


----------



## valerian (Jul 7, 2012)

I watched the stream explaining the game mechanics, it actually looks pretty good.



> Its Marvel vs Capcom 3 all over again. I hope Sony isn't stupid enough to not include characters that people want(Sir Daniel, Crash, Spyro, Ratchet). Like Capcom did(Venom, Gambit etc)



I have a feeling that those four will be in.


----------



## Rasendori (Jul 8, 2012)

They need to add sack boy. Seems like a waste otherwise.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 8, 2012)

wait.. Toro is the mascot? what happened to Crash?


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 8, 2012)

Khris said:


> wait.. Toro is the mascot? what happened to Crash?



Toro is the official mascot in Japan. Crash was consider to be the non official mascot in NA.


----------



## valerian (Jul 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]U3W09WTIorU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]mvP7FTJ8rlc[/YOUTUBE]

First video:

Supers/KO Mechanics @ 2:25 - 6:00

Defending against Supers @ 6:01 - 8:30

Throws @ 8:31 - 10:22

Infinite Avoidance system @ 10:25 - 13:51 

Second Video: 

1v1 and 2v2 modes @ 0:00 - 4:30

Combos @ 12:41 - 14:56


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 8, 2012)

I excitedly await this game. Hoping for a big roster.


----------



## God Movement (Jul 8, 2012)

Probably going to main Jak when I get this. Any footage of him yet?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 8, 2012)

God Movement said:


> Probably going to main Jak when I get this. Any footage of him yet?



Nope, not yet.

Might be revealed at Comic-con next week.

(Feels alone since i only want the Persona 4 protagonist and Gex in this game)


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 8, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I excitedly await this game. Hoping for a big roster.




A big roster? LOL 

What do you think this is, Nintendo?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 8, 2012)

^You can go kick them rocks down the corner. Not interested.


----------



## valerian (Jul 8, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I excitedly await this game. Hoping for a big roster.



Don't expect anymore than 25. But they have said who and what ever they have missing they'll work to add as DLC later. 



God Movement said:


> Probably going to main Jak when I get this. Any footage of him yet?



Nope, but he's been teased.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 10, 2012)

EDIT: Picture was fake

(Damn, i wanted to see Kat in this game)


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 10, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Its Marvel vs Capcom 3 all over again. I hope Sony isn't stupid enough to not include characters that people want(Sir Daniel, Crash, Spyro, Ratchet). Like Capcom did(Venom, Gambit etc)



Wasnt it marvel who excluded these characters?


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 10, 2012)

cnorwood said:


> Wasnt it marvel who excluded these characters?



Yeah. Marvel decides who gets in not Capcom. Just like how Sony is in charge of the roster instead of Super bot.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 10, 2012)

Never even played Killzone 2, but Radec seems like a cool character.

I like most of what I hear about this game now, I can't remember if they said stage hazards can be turned off, that's the most important part.

It's great that the game has actual combos unlike Smash which is all directional influence, I like it that much better for it, and only being able to combo into level 2 supers.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 10, 2012)

Which character are you going to main so far?

For me its Sly because the Sly series is my favorite PS exclusive and his moveset is pretty unique. 

So far my secondary characters are going to be Kratos and Heihachi.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 10, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> I like most of what I hear about this game now, I can't remember if they said stage hazards can be turned off, that's the most important part.



Confirmed at EVO that you can turn off the stage hazzards

Also just a question but....

You guys notice these pictures?


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 10, 2012)

Whoa where did you find those pictures?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 10, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Which character are you going to main so far?



I don't have a main since I'm not a fan really of any of the characters yet, Fat Princess maybe, I like her summoning of soldiers from the game and screen control.

Never played any of the Sly games, they still worth going back to?



8-Peacock-8 said:


> Confirmed at EVO that you can turn off the stage hazzards



Good news!


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 10, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Whoa where did you find those pictures?



Gamefaqs, an official Playstation forum, and Superbots face book for the picture with the office.

all of them can be found on official areas. 

Cole and Kat at Comicon with an Ape Escape stage?


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 10, 2012)

Finally Cole can't wait to see him. Although I was hoping for Jak.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 10, 2012)

Who is the grey skinned girl?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 10, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Who is the grey skinned girl?



The one with the outline photos?

That's Kat from the vita game Gravity Rush.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 10, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> The one with the outline photos?
> 
> That's Kat from the vita game Gravity Rush.



Does that mean she's in? 
I hope she will be, 'cause she's awesome, imo.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 10, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Does that mean she's in?
> I hope she will be, 'cause she's awesome, imo.



Possibly although I can see a few others be revealed instead of her at comic con. 

I wouldn't mind seeing how her gravity powers work though.

(Gex, Cole, Ratchet, and Jak for example)


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 10, 2012)

Game breaker?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 10, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Game breaker?



possibly.

**


----------



## Austin (Jul 10, 2012)

NO JAK!? mad


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 10, 2012)

austinuzumaki said:


> NO JAK!? mad



Wait till comic con


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 10, 2012)

She looks cool at least, Gravity Rush seems like an awesome game.


----------



## valerian (Jul 10, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Which character are you going to main so far?
> 
> For me its Sly because the Sly series is my favorite PS exclusive and his moveset is pretty unique.
> 
> So far my secondary characters are going to be Kratos and Heihachi.



Sly so far, Big Daddy and Heihachi look pretty cool as well.



8-Peacock-8 said:


> Confirmed at EVO that you can turn off the stage hazzards
> 
> Also just a question but....
> 
> You guys notice these pictures?



Looks like another Kratos to me. 

Nice to see Ape Escape getting some representation.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm going to call it and say Cole confirmation at Comic Con.

But I'm hoping for Gex also.


----------



## valerian (Jul 10, 2012)

I can see Cole and Snake being confirmed at Comic Con.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 10, 2012)

valerian said:


> I can see Cole and Snake being confirmed at Comic Con.



I wonder though, will they change it up and reveal more than two? That would be awesome. Doubtful though.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 10, 2012)

Cole is a given for the game, Snake would be a nice surprise.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 10, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Possibly although I can see a few others be revealed instead of her at comic con.
> 
> I wouldn't mind seeing how her gravity powers work though.
> 
> (Gex, Cole, Ratchet, and Jak for example)



Yeah.



Sephiroth said:


> She looks cool at least, Gravity Rush seems like an awesome game.



I agree!


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 10, 2012)

So this game has Rival fights.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvP7FTJ8rlc&feature=player_detailpage#t=665s[/YOUTUBE]

Who do you think will be Rivals in this game? Hoping for a Ratchet vs Jak rival scene. 

Also it looks like this game has an Final Destination.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 10, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Which character are you going to main so far?
> .



Well from the characters we know so far:

Main: Cole

Secondary : parappa


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 10, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Cole is a given for the game, Snake would be a nice surprise.



Snake and Cole were leaked a while ago. 



Scizor said:


> Yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree!



Watch Kat flip the screen with her gravity powers. We now have the Meta Knight. 




Sol_Blackguy said:


> So this game has Rival fights.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvP7FTJ8rlc&feature=player_detailpage#t=665s[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Persona 4 protagonist vs Cloud. 

Nathan Drake Vs. Sweet Tooth


----------



## valerian (Jul 10, 2012)

You know what this game needs?

[YOUTUBE]goPduGKpcIE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]j0aBh9PiW6w[/YOUTUBE]



Sephiroth said:


> Cole is a given for the game, Snake would be a nice surprise.



Snake seems more of a obvious addition now after all the hints and slip ups.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 10, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Snake and Cole were leaked a while ago.



Link      ?


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 10, 2012)

Is Crash Bandicoot going to be playable? if he isnt then it will be a huge fail from sony's part. Since he was basically the MARIO of Sony back in the 90's and early 00's.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 10, 2012)

valerian said:


> You know what this game needs?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]goPduGKpcIE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Cole's voice actor had fun working with Snake's VA also.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 10, 2012)

I hope they add nice little touches to the game like extra costumes/colors and customization options.

Like unlockables


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 10, 2012)

There are extra costumes for all the cast.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 10, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> Is Crash Bandicoot going to be playable? if he isnt then it will be a huge fail from sony's part. Since he was basically the MARIO of Sony back in the 90's and early 00's.



He'll appear eventually. (hopefully)


----------



## Ubereem (Jul 10, 2012)

Hope they add Gabe Logan. Dude was a Beast!!!


----------



## Scizor (Jul 10, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Watch Kat flip the screen with her gravity powers. We now have the Meta Knight.



Though I hope this game won't have a character like MK in Brawl, there'll always be a 'best character' and that might as well be her


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 10, 2012)

Anyone else but me wants unlockable characters? One thing was fun for me in Smash was unlocking the characters, especially in Melee.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 10, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Though I hope this game won't have a character like MK in Brawl, there'll always be a 'best character' and that might as well be her



Play as a colossus from shadows of the colossus you crush everyone. 



Sol_Blackguy said:


> Anyone else but me wants unlockable characters? One thing was fun for me in Smash was unlocking the characters, especially in Melee.



Beat story/arcade with Jak unlocks Daxter.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 10, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Though I hope this game won't have a character like MK in Brawl, there'll always be a 'best character' and that might as well be her



There will be a "best character". Every Fighting game has them. Even the most balanced ones. I hope this game is balanced though. 

I remember when the game was first officially announced everyone thought that Kratos will be like MK.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 10, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> There will be a "best character". Every Fighting game has them. Even the most balanced ones. I hope this game is balanced though.
> 
> I remember when the game was first officially announced everyone thought that Kratos will be like MK.



From what I've seen, Toro is a bigger threat than Kratos.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 10, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Anyone else but me wants unlockable characters? One thing was fun for me in Smash was unlocking the characters, especially in Melee.



I too would like that.



8-Peacock-8 said:


> Play as a colossus from shadows of the colossus you crush everyone.



Yes, or that


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 10, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> From what I've seen, Toro is a bigger threat that Kratos.



Yeah I know. That Cat is insane. Very fast and he has 3 different styles to adapt. He also has a Dive Kick.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 10, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Yeah I know. That Cat is insane. Very fast and he has 3 different styles to adapt. He also has a Dive Kick.



Base Form: Tekken Moves and Ryu moves

Ninja Mode: Mortal Kombat attacks along with the dreaded bicycle kick.

Demon/Oni Mode: Oni/Akuma moves

:hestonlaugh


----------



## valerian (Jul 10, 2012)

> Last week, Paul Gale Network shared with you Heihachi and Toro as the two newest characters to join the PlayStation All-Stars Battle Royale roster. Before officially revealing them, however, I did provide two hints in this article.
> 
> How did those two hints play out? The first one was of a martial artist with exaggerated hair (Heihachi Mishima) and the second, of a cat (Toro Inoue). As I previously stated, throughout this summer, SuperBot Entertainment would be revealing several new characters, periodically, and the next two happen to be coming this weekend at the San Diego Comic Con.
> *
> Would you like similar hints beforehand of who they might be?*


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 10, 2012)

Those hints confuse me. 

EDIT: 

yeah, not a second Kratos.


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Jul 10, 2012)

> The plan is pack in as much content as they can on disc, and whoever they miss, they’ll work to add via DLC. That is of course going to be based on demand and other factors.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 10, 2012)

Scorpion for DLC


----------



## valerian (Jul 10, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Those hints confuse me.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> yeah, not a second Kratos.



Still looks like Kratos to me.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 11, 2012)

Crash and Spyro might not appear if Sony doesn't do something quick


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 12, 2012)

Bumping because im bored. 

RPG character on the roster confirmed



It's most likely Cloud but Lightning, Yu Narukami, Sephiroth, and Sora also have a chance.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm guessing either Cloud or Sora.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 12, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> I'm guessing either Cloud or Sora.



Probably, it's most likely going to be cloud though. (unfortunately)


----------



## The World (Jul 13, 2012)

I don't see how that's unfortunate, considering KH is terrible.


----------



## Rasendori (Jul 14, 2012)

Cloud is overrated. Sora would be a much wiser choice.


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Jul 14, 2012)

Rasendori said:


> Cloud is overrated. Sora would be a much wiser choice.



Cloud is overhated but Sora would be a much wiser choice- Lil B


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 14, 2012)

The World said:


> I don't see how that's unfortunate, considering KH is terrible.



I just hate Cloud. Even though he would make the most sense for this game.

I also hate Sora.

Sad thing is though, i'd rather see Lightning.

So yeah, big reveal of two characters tomorrow and we might get an Ape Escape stage.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 14, 2012)

Rasendori said:


> Cloud is overrated. Sora would be a much wiser choice.



IMO it could go either way. 

Cloud
- Has history with Sony(FFVII, Crisis Core, Ehrgeiz, Dissida series) 
- Could be the sword user of the game(Kratos doesn't really count) 
- Is extremely Popular(On the same level as characters like Snake)
- Paul said an RPG character is in the game(Cloud is the most recognizable RPG character 
- He also fits the Sony allstars concept because Final Fantasy 7 is the second highest PS1 game.  

Sora
- Kingdom Hearts main games were PS only(KH1,KH2,and Birth By Sleep)
- Sora without a doubt would be a unique character in this game(If you played KH he has an WIDE variety of moves that could be used for this game)    
- Very Popular character but not as popular as cloud.
- An RPG character is said to be in the game(Kingdom hearts is getting more popular over the years and especially now)

The way I see it. Cloud is the more popular choice while Sora is the more unique choice. I would personally pick uniqueness over popularity.

But Crash and Spyro >>>>>>>>>> Cloud and Sora.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 14, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> But Crash and Spyro >>>>>>>>>> Cloud and Sora.



This

Although im doubting Spyro will return due to the success of Skylanders.

And because Activision isn't the type to give up their characters.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 14, 2012)

Why wouldn't Cloud AND Sora be in the game?


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 14, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Why wouldn't Cloud AND Sora be in the game?



Other than Crash and Spyro. I think they should have 1 character per company.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 14, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Why wouldn't Cloud AND Sora be in the game?



Because Square Enix is just like Activision and they are type to only give one character. (not counting their collabs with other companies.)


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 14, 2012)

Sora.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 14, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Because Square Enix is just like Activision and they are type to only give one character. (not counting their collabs with other companies.)



Oh I see, I wasn't aware of that.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 14, 2012)

Crash and Spyro are more iconic than Cloud and Sora, Playstation-wise. The latter are more like RPG icons than Playstation icons. 

I like the latter both as characters but I want the former more in this game.


----------



## Majinvergil (Jul 14, 2012)

Kaitou said:


> Crash and Spyro are more iconic than Cloud and Sora, Playstation-wise. The latter are more like RPG icons than Playstation icons.
> 
> I like the latter both as characters but I want the former more in this game.


You mean were Iconic,Sony just doesn't give a shit about them anymore,crash was like the mascot of sony back in the day,now there on x-box.

I wouldn't be suprized if there not put in the game


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 14, 2012)

Majinvergil said:


> You mean were Iconic,sony just doesn't give a shit about them,witch is sad.



its not that they don't give a shit about them its that they don't own them.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 14, 2012)

Majinvergil said:


> You mean were Iconic,Sony just doesn't give a shit about them anymore,crash was like the mascot of sony back in the day,now there on x-box.
> 
> I wouldn't be suprized if there not put in the game



lolwat?

Sony is actually listening to their fans on this game. I would say that only Crash will appear but it does show Sony "gives a shit" about the classic characters.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 15, 2012)

I wonder.. 

Boss mode? 1P mode? 

Unplayable character bosses?


----------



## Majinvergil (Jul 15, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> its not that they don't give a shit about them its that they don't own them.


I guess it's my mistake on this one,but crash use to be exclusive and one of the mascots.


----------



## Majinvergil (Jul 15, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> lolwat?
> 
> Sony is actually listening to their fans on this game. I would say that only Crash will appear but it does show Sony "gives a shit" about the classic characters.


Well lets hope.crash should be in the game,he was a big part of sony back in the day.

So they can only add cloud or sora,not both? would be cool if both could make it,even though cloud is overrated.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 15, 2012)

Ono and Superbot are flirting and Harada derped


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 15, 2012)

I chuckled at that interview.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 15, 2012)

Kaitou said:


> I chuckled at that interview.



Trading Chun Li for Seth Killian at gun point. 

Chun Li has officially been replaced by Seth in future street fighters.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 15, 2012)

Chun-li would be a great character in the game imo. Even though putting her in the game is whoring her out. Funny interview lool.

@"Shion"
What I'm more interested in now is the boss character they have been hinting. Also I wonder how Arcade/Story mode works.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 15, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Chun-li would be a great character in the game imo. Even though putting her in the game is whoring her out. Funny interview lool.
> 
> @"Shion"
> What I'm more interested in now is the boss character they have been hinting. Also I wonder how Arcade/Story mode works.



If they threw in Heihachi, Chun-Li would fit like a glove. 

That's what I've been questioning too.. 

They've completely taken our attention and focused it only on the party plays. 

I haven't heard squat about how either of those that you mentioned would work..


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 15, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Chun-li would be a great character in the game imo. Even though putting her in the game is whoring her out. Funny interview lool.
> 
> @"Shion"
> What I'm more interested in now is the boss character they have been hinting. Also I wonder how Arcade/Story mode works.



Ono and Seth Killian for final boss.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 15, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> If they threw in Heihachi, Chun-Li would fit like a glove.
> 
> That's what I've been questioning too..
> 
> ...



I'm thinking Arcade and Story are two different modes. Arcade works like your traditional fighter(You fight a bunch of people, Then fight your rival, Then fight the boss). Story could work like Subspace or something like that.

Yeah. They also confirmed unlockable characters and stages. Lets see if they are 25 characters for the final roster. there are 10 characters so far. I'm guessing they reveal 5 more as started then the other 10 will be unlockable. 

@8-Peacock-8

Ono finishing move. Smashes everyone with his Blanka toy.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 15, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> I'm thinking Arcade and Story are two different modes. Arcade works like your traditional fighter(You fight a bunch of people, Then fight your rival, Then fight the boss). Story could work like Subspace or something like that.
> 
> Yeah. They also confirmed unlockable characters and stages. Lets see if they are 25 characters for the final roster. there are 10 characters so far. I'm guessing they reveal 5 more as started then the other 10 will be unlockable.
> 
> ...



So yeah, we wont see the entire roster till we beat the game.

also, Seth throws a copy of SFxT at you for his level 3.


----------



## Death Certificate (Jul 15, 2012)

*PlayStation All-Stars new reveals: Cole and Jak&Daxter; Warhawk x Uncharted stage*



> Hollander Cooper ‏@HollanderCooper
> New PlayStation All-Stars Battle Royale character: Cole McGrath. Second incoming...





> Hollander Cooper ‏@HollanderCooper
> New PlayStation All-Stars Battle Royale characters: Jak & Daxter and Cole McGrath. J&D play as one, Cole's super is a vortex.






> Hollander Cooper ‏@HollanderCooper
> Just saw the video that got PlayStation All-Stars greenlit - shows off a level that appears to be Warhawk meets Uncharted.





[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I95qNBgyypo&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ce3j0OBviw&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNisJYY2gPk&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 15, 2012)

Damn you Sony.

Main: Sly
Secondary Characters: Kratos, Heihachi, and now Jak. 

Stop adding too much awesome characters....

inb4 someone says we was too many Gun characters when we only have 3 so far out of 12(4 when Ratchet gets revealed)

I can't wait for this game.


----------



## Death Certificate (Jul 15, 2012)

I knew there was reason the Jak & daxter collection came out this year.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 15, 2012)

Still waiting for my main: Crash .


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 15, 2012)

I will most likely main Jak.


----------



## valerian (Jul 15, 2012)

Jak & Daxter look awesome, never really cared much for Cole but he actually looks great. It seems they're getting through the obvious characters now.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 15, 2012)

Cole looks pretty beast. 

I am liking Heihachi's playstyle the most.. 

I hope there's a gamestop tourney for this shit when it come out. 

That would be interesting..


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 15, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Cole looks pretty beast.
> 
> I am liking Heihachi's playstyle the most..
> 
> ...



hope so as well. i remember signing up for Street Fighter IV tourney when it came out for gamestop and got destroyed by an aisan guy lol. I hope there is a demo of some sort though.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 15, 2012)

It's also Jak 2 Jak, fuck yes!

Well I have my main, I have to say their trailer music sucks though, but that's just American games in general, we can't into game music.


----------



## Styles (Jul 15, 2012)

I really hope they pull a surprise and bring in Zack instead of Cloud/Lightning/Sora. 

If not I'll probably main Jak. 

Jak and dat pose at the end of the third video


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 15, 2012)

So besides Jak and Cole, If i remember correctly, Paul Gale said that there was two other characters that would be confirmed but not revealed today.

One of them seemed to be Snake during the picture hints and another was possibly Sack boy.

Although no word has been revealed yet.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm guessing the next reveals will be either Snake, Ratchet or Sack boy. Any 2 of them.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm gonna solo with Cole.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 16, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> I'm guessing the next reveals will be either Snake, Ratchet or Sack boy. Any 2 of them.



If they pick 2 I think they will pick the last two, considering their games came out recently but Snake is also very high out there, no reason WHY NOT to put him.

EDIT: I guess Snake and Sackboy.....regardless, Ratchet will be in.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## ZeroWolf123 (Jul 16, 2012)

so who are the new characters?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 16, 2012)

ZeroWolf123 said:


> so who are the new characters?



Jak & Daxter and Cole McGrath, just obvious characters.


----------



## ZeroWolf123 (Jul 16, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Jak & Daxter and Cole McGrath, just obvious characters.



oh yea figures, I was waiting for them to announce cole


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 16, 2012)

ZeroWolf123 said:


> oh yea figures, I was waiting for them to announce cole



He wasn't that impressive to be honest.

Jak & Daxter have creepy eyes though. (they never blink and their eyes are bugging out)


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 16, 2012)

Now that you mention it, Jak does look lifeless.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 16, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Now that you mention it, Jak does look lifeless.



Same with Daxter actually.

Their promotional art has more life then the actual animated characters.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hH2aLkf1rMY[/YOUTUBE]

Notice at 48:07 how Chan Park fidgets at the mention of Spyro.

He seemed really uncomfortable by the mention.

Losing a battle against Activision i guess.


----------



## God Movement (Jul 17, 2012)

JAK            !


----------



## ZeroWolf123 (Jul 17, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> He wasn't that impressive to be honest.
> 
> Jak & Daxter have creepy eyes though. (they never blink and their eyes are bugging out)



really? I thought both of them were pretty impressive there characters I will most likely be using.

also that's already 12 characters announced was it said anywhere how much will be in the game? I hope for atleast 20 playable


----------



## basa (Jul 17, 2012)

The Sony version, coded Title Fight, will feature such characters like Sweet Tooth from Twisted Metal, Nathan Drake, Colonel Radec, Fat Princess, and Parappa the Rappa.There are many games in the system like need for speed, taken 3 and many more games.all games designed through computer.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 17, 2012)

ZeroWolf123 said:


> really? I thought both of them were pretty impressive there characters I will most likely be using.
> 
> also that's already 12 characters announced was it said anywhere how much will be in the game? I hope for atleast 20 playable



they said around 25 iirc. 

Honestly that is a good amount but there is always that idiot who wants over 40, then complains about the game being unbalanced or a certain character being cheap...


----------



## Cave Jansen (Jul 17, 2012)

when will they cut the crap and announce Kat as a playable character? 

Seriously.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 17, 2012)

Cave Jansen said:


> when will they cut the crap and announce Kat as a playable character?
> 
> Seriously.



She'll probably be DLC.


----------



## valerian (Jul 17, 2012)

ZeroWolf123 said:


> really? I thought both of them were pretty impressive there characters I will most likely be using.
> 
> also that's already 12 characters announced was it said anywhere how much will be in the game? I hope for atleast 20 playable



Over 20+ is all we have at the moment.

Also we're getting 3-4 characters reveals and more content (that they didn't have time for at comic con) at gamescom.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 17, 2012)

Going to predict some of the possible DLC: Sir Daniel, Spyro, Kat, Gex, Yu Narukami, Sora

Now for my Gamescom prediction: Sack Boy, Ratchet & Clank, Snake, and Crash


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 17, 2012)

So asuming that the roster is 25(could be a bit or a bit less). I'm going to guess the starter characters and the unlockable characters. Also I put reasons why they should be included

Starter:
Kratos
Sly
Colonel Mael Radec
Sweet Tooth 
Fat Princess
Prappa 
Nathan Drake
Big Daddy
Toro
Heihachi
Cole
Jak and Daxter

Sack Boy/Girl - His/Her stage was feature already. Little Big Planet is one of Sony's Biggest franchises. Also could be an unique character. 

Ratchet and Clank - The only character out of the Sony's big 3 during the PS2 era that is not revealed yet. Metropolis is a stage in the game. We known he is going to be in game its only a matter of when its going to be

Spike(Ape Escape) - One of Sony's Flagship series. An Ape Esacpe stage was leaked and Spike would be an perfect representation of AE. 

Unlockable(This is just a guest. Some of these characters could be starters)

Snake - In one of Paul Gale's hints it shows the code La Li Lu Le Lo. Any one who played Metal Gear before knows what it is. Other than that he is the most requested character after Crash. 

Wander(Shadow of the Colossus) - One of Sony's most successful game of all time. Its consider to be one of the best PS2 games of all time. 

Sir Daniel Fortesque(Medievil) A fan favorite that people were requesting since day 1. Would be an awesome character

Nariko(Heavenly Sword) - Earlier there was a n image leaked of woman. Too skinny to be fat princess so it could be her. Need more female characters.

Unknown RPG character. Paul said there will be an RPG character. Cloud? Sora? Yu? White Knight dude? Who knows? 

Crash - THE MOST REQUESTED character right now. Mascot of Sony back at the PS1 era. He must be in the game  

Spyro - May or may not be in the game. But a man can hope.

The other 3 could be 3rd party characters or other owned franchise I don't know about.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 17, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> So asuming that the roster is 25(could be a bit or a bit less). I'm going to guess the starter characters and the unlockable characters. Also I put reasons why they should be included
> 
> Starter:
> Kratos
> ...



Forgot Ico.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 17, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QiaDSmbgyMg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 17, 2012)

Sir Daniel Fortesque is like the quintessential Playstation 1 character. He deserves to be in this.

Wander would be cool too, his last special is dying.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 18, 2012)

I dunno squat about PS's history, nor do I care, but the main character from Shadow of the Colossus deserves something.. 

Fucker went down as a HD collectible for PS3..


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jul 18, 2012)

Could someone please write down a list of characters that have been confirmed so far? Thanks


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 18, 2012)

I hope unknown rpg character becomes popular.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 18, 2012)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> Could someone please write down a list of characters that have been confirmed so far? Thanks



Kratos
Sly
Colonel Mael Radec
Sweet Tooth 
Fat Princess
Prappa 
Nathan Drake
Big Daddy
Toro
Heihachi
Cole
Jak and Daxter


----------



## valerian (Jul 18, 2012)

What I think the roster is going to be:

1 - 12. Confirmed characters
13. Ratchet & Clank
14. Sackboy
15. Solid Snake
16. Spike
17. Ico/Wander
18. Kat
19. Nariko (Ugh...)
20. Chimera (Ugh...)
21. Final Fantasy rep (Don't really care who gets in)
22. Ezio Auditore (I'd prefer Rayman instead)

DLC:

Sir Daniel Fortesque
Dart (Legend of Dragoon)
Capcom rep
Abe/Tomba

Crash may have a shot of getting in but Lara Croft and Spyro are definitely not going to be in this.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 18, 2012)

valerian said:


> What I think the roster is going to be:
> 
> 1 - 12. Confirmed characters
> 13. Ratchet & Clank
> ...



I seriously hope they don't choose Ezio.

I can see Rayman getting in as DLC though.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 19, 2012)

Ezio seems likely.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 19, 2012)

Ezio maybe but Conor(new protagonist) is more likey now.


----------



## The Millennium King (Jul 19, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Ezio seems likely.



I can see that happening.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 19, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Ezio maybe but Conor(new protagonist) is more likey now.



I want Conor to get in over Ezio.

Im sick of Ezio already.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 20, 2012)

Fuck both of them. ^


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 20, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Fuck both of them. ^



This brought a smile to my face.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 20, 2012)

I never even played the Asscreed games.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 20, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> I never even played the Asscreed games.



I tried playing the first one.

It was 'aight'...


----------



## The Millennium King (Jul 20, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> I tried playing the first one.
> 
> It was 'aight'...



I wouldn't use the first as an example of the series as a whole, most of the games after that were far better and considerably less repetitive. 

I wouldn't mind a Metal Gear Gekko as being playable, lol. Or at least something from Metal Gear.. :3

Loving the big daddy being used as a playable character, Bioshock's an epic series.


----------



## The Millennium King (Jul 20, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> I want Conor to get in over Ezio.
> 
> Im sick of Ezio already.



I want Altair back.


----------



## artscow (Jul 20, 2012)

I hope Big Boss is in. I tire of Snake.


----------



## The Millennium King (Jul 20, 2012)

They could switch it up and use Liquid Snake, or Solidus Snake for instance.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 20, 2012)

The Millennium King said:


> They could switch it up and use Liquid Snake, or Solidus Snake for instance.



Don't kid your self. The only Metal gear characters that they would chose over Snake is Big boss(Which would be kinda pointless seeing how they would share almost the same moves) and Raiden(Which I admit he would be pretty badass for this game and he has a game coming out). Snake is too iconic to leave out for two less significant characters. Especially in this kinda game.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 20, 2012)

The only MGS character besides Snake that i can see getting in is Raiden.


----------



## artscow (Jul 20, 2012)

At least make him a palette swap.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 20, 2012)

artscow said:


> At least make him a palette swap.



That could work. Old Snake, Naked Snake/Big Boss, and Liquid as alt costumes would be kind of awesome.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 20, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> That could work. Old Snake, Naked Snake/Big Boss, and Liquid as alt costumes would be kind of awesome.



A more sensible idea rather than this




The Millennium King said:


> They could switch it up and use Liquid Snake, or Solidus Snake for instance.



Its like suggesting not using Kratos because people are tired of seeing him and use Ares or Zeus....


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 20, 2012)

Not really no. Liquid Ocelot is a pretty iconic character.

One recognizable even by non fans of the mgs series.

Same can't be said for ares nor Zeus. At least not on the same scale.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 20, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Not really no. Liquid Ocelot is a pretty iconic character.
> 
> One recognizable even by non fans of the mgs series.
> 
> Same can't be said for ares nor Zeus. At least not on the same scale.



Yeah but you guys really think they even consider picking Liquid over Snake? Especially In a Sony All Stars game? You guys must be delusional or joking....

This is what I meant when people set their selves up for disappointment. It happen with Brawl. It happened with MVC3. And its going to happen with this game.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 20, 2012)

Because pointing out your example wasn't in line with the other guy's suggestion means I'm totally on board for it right?

Anyway, whether they'd do it? I don't know. Would I like it? Yes.

Liquid Ocelot plays a huge role in the series. Enough to be an all star. Surely superbot shouldn't limit themselves by going only for the obvious characters in certain series. The unexpected ones might add creative liberty and novelty factor to the game. I mean, snake and his moves are up in SSB.

It's ok to surprise people from time to time you know..


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 20, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Because pointing out your example wasn't in line with the other guy's suggestion means I'm totally on board for it right?
> 
> Anyway, whether they'd do it? I don't know. Would I like it? Yes.
> 
> ...



But your forgetting that its Metal Gear Solid we are talking about not some other series where you can put someone other than the main character and no one would bitch about it. Like Sweet Tooth or Heihachi for example. 

Its like saying lets put Eggman(Who is one of the most iconic villains of all time) over Sonic in Brawl because like you said "The unexpected ones might add creative liberty and novelty factor to the game." and  "It's ok to surprise people from time to time you know..". Snake is too iconic and heavily requested(Second to Crash) to be left out for another character in the same series.

Its fine if both of them gets in but Snake should get in first. Raiden is an exception only because his game is coming out and he arguably fits in the game more than Snake him self


----------



## scerpers (Jul 20, 2012)

Revolver Ocelot has to get in this.

It doesn't matter how fucking powerful you are, Ocelot has already found a way to not only strip you of your power, but he's already hatched a plan 30 years ago to trick you into coming into power so he can manipulate a war to let him profit in his own way then subsequently strip you of said power and harness it for himself. All the while he's never in harm's way, ever. Even when it seems like logically his shit is about to get fucked up, it only seems that way because HE planned it to look that way.

Fuck Snake. Fuck Raiden. Fuck Meryl. Fuck Johnny. Fuck Liquid.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 20, 2012)

Anyway, long story short, Snake is getting in over anyone else in MGS.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 20, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> But your forgetting that its Metal Gear Solid we are talking about not some other series where you can put someone other than the main character and no one would bitch about it. Like Sweet Tooth or Heihachi for example.
> 
> Its like saying lets put Eggman(Who is one of the most iconic villains of all time) over Sonic in Brawl because like you said "The unexpected ones might add creative liberty and novelty factor to the game." and  "It's ok to surprise people from time to time you know..". Snake is too iconic and heavily requested(Second to Crash) to be left out for another character in the same series.
> 
> Its fine if both of them gets in but Snake should get in first. Raiden is an exception only because his game is coming out and he arguably fits in the game more than Snake him self



Well, if sonic had already been in a rival system's more or less equivalent title, I'd be saying the same for eggman to get the go ahead.

Again, will it happen? I don't know, likely not. Would I be cool with it happening? Yes.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm surprised that they haven't spoken about MGS at all...


----------



## scerpers (Jul 21, 2012)

Fuck Snake. I want Revolver Ocelot.


----------



## basa (Jul 21, 2012)

basa said:


> The Sony version, coded Title Fight, will feature such characters like Sweet Tooth from Twisted Metal, Nathan Drake, Colonel Radec, Fat Princess, and Parappa the Rappa.There are many games in the system like need for speed, taken 3 and many more games.all games designed through computer.




any idea


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 21, 2012)

Anyway, what stage mash ups you guys would like to see?


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 21, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Anyway, what stage mash ups you guys would like to see?



Sly Cooper Stage Invaded by Fat Princess

Infamous invaded by Resistance


----------



## valerian (Jul 21, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Anyway, what stage mash ups you guys would like to see?



Bioshock and Oddworld stage
Shadow of the Colossus and War of the Monsters stage
Jak & Daxter and Uncharted stage
Demon's Souls and MediEvil stage
Metal Gear Solid and Sly Cooper stage


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 21, 2012)

I'd like to see ICO and Shadows of the Colossus

Rayman and Ape Escape

Persona and Final Fantasy

Mod Nation Racers and Little Big Planet


----------



## scerpers (Jul 21, 2012)

Stage where you fight on top of Metal Gear REX.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 21, 2012)

Just thought of a few.

BUZZ! and Gex

Gran Torismo and Mod Nation Racers

Wipeout and Gran Torismo

Gravity Rush and inFAMOUS


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 21, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Just thought of a few.
> 
> BUZZ! and Gex
> 
> ...



I wouldn't make them too obvious though. I mean you wouldn't expect God of War and Pappaton would combine or Killzone and Parappa.  Gran Torismo and Mod Nation Racers is wayyy to obvious since they are both racing games. But Gravity Rush and inFAMOUS is pretty cool.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 21, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> I wouldn't make them too obvious though. I mean you wouldn't expect God of War and Pappaton would combine or Killzone and Parappa.  Gran Torismo and Mod Nation Racers is wayyy to obvious since they are both racing games. But Gravity Rush and inFAMOUS is pretty cool.



True, im just bored though. 

Metal Gear and Gravity Rush also.


----------



## scerpers (Jul 21, 2012)

U-1 from Gitaroo Man.
Pls Sony. Pls.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 21, 2012)

That game needs to be re-made or some shit... ^


----------



## scerpers (Jul 21, 2012)

It was. For PSP.


----------



## Wicked (Jul 21, 2012)

Legend of Dragoon

Add in some variety


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 21, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> Legend of Dragoon
> 
> Add in some variety



I have a feeling that any Legend of Dragoon characters might end up being DLC

Epic fansite doing a thing where it shows how the All-Stars met. (Sweet Tooth getting his shit wrecked by Big Daddy and Kratos saves Fat Princess)


----------



## Wicked (Jul 21, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> I have a feeling that any Legend of Dragoon characters might end up being DLC
> 
> Epic fansite doing a thing where it shows how the All-Stars met. (Sweet Tooth getting his shit wrecked by Big Daddy and Kratos saves Fat Princess)



DLC? Wow... but they still better add Tenzin.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 21, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> DLC? Wow... but they still better add Tenzin.



Just my opinion, the full roster hasn't even been confirmed yet so theres still hope.

Also, this is possibly the best fan roster i've ever seen.


----------



## Wicked (Jul 21, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Just my opinion, the full roster hasn't even been confirmed yet so theres still hope.
> 
> Also, this is possibly the best fan roster i've ever seen.



Only 1 character for each series. The roster could have more variety. I'm not gonna have high hopes for this game cuz it looks like it will disappoint.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 21, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> Only 1 character for each series. The roster could have more variety. I'm not gonna have high hopes for this game cuz it looks like it will disappoint.



Probably roster wise, but the game seems like it'll at least be fun.


----------



## Wicked (Jul 21, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Probably roster wise, but the game seems like it'll at least be fun.



Characters come first the game might be fi
 but if there isn't the certain amount of characters it won't be as fun
.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 21, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> Characters come first the game might be fi
> but if there isn't the certain amount of characters it won't be as fun
> .



The character amount will be around in the twenties. You might not like that but you have to considered that they are trying to balance the game so every character is viable to play as. The last thing we need is another meta knight.


----------



## Wicked (Jul 21, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> The character amount will be around in the twenties. You might not like that but you have to considered that they are trying to balance the game so every character is viable to play as. The last thing we need is another meta knight.



Another Meta Knight? When I see just one series there should of been another character from that series. That's how it is with this game.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 21, 2012)

When you said a certain amount of characters you mean number of characters right?


----------



## Wicked (Jul 21, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> When you said a certain amount of characters you mean number of characters right?




Yes but just one from the series... Not everybody is going to play that char...


----------



## scerpers (Jul 21, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> Legend of Dragoon
> 
> Add in some variety



Lavitz. GUST OF WIND DANCE!


----------



## Wicked (Jul 21, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Lavitz. GUST OF WIND DANCE!



He would be a great addition but I never played LOD. Dart is a decent choice I guess since he's the main character. Shana would be a great addition too.


----------



## scerpers (Jul 21, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> He would be a great addition but I never played LOD. Dart is a decent choice I guess since he's the main character. Shana would be a great addition too.



I don't want this game to become like Smash bros and end up having 50 thousand sword users.


> Shana would be a great addition too.


lel.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 21, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> I don't want this game to become like Smash bros and end up having 50 thousand sword users.
> 
> lel.



Marth, Ike, Link, Toon Link, Meta Knight. Link and Toon Link also use weapons out side the Master Sword so they are more like Multi Weapon characters rather than sword users.

That's 5 out of 39 fighters. Stop talking out of your ass.


----------



## scerpers (Jul 21, 2012)

Guess what ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). No one uses anything other than the sword combos. Fuck off.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 21, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Guess what ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). No one uses anything other than the sword combos. Fuck off.



You mad bro? 

You forgot the fact that non sword fighters such as Snake, Falco, Olimar, Diddy Kong and Ice Climber are way more used than than the other sword users besides Marth and Meta Knight. Oh wait your probably one of those scrubs who loses to Ike. Then bitches about how their "cheap"

Also Combos in Brawl? Ike and Link has comobs? What brawl your playing? You
don't seem to know anything.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 21, 2012)

We don't even have a sword user yet.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 21, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> We don't even have a sword user yet.



Technically Kratos is even though he would also fall under the multi weapon user category also.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 21, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> We don't even have a sword user yet.



True. There is Kratos since he uses the Blades of Chaos but since he uses other weapons he doesn't really count as one.

Wander and Cloud(If he is in the game) will be the sword users.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 22, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Technically Kratos is even though he would also fall under the multi weapon user category also.



Does he use it in one of his supers? Haven't seen him use it in normal combos.

Kratos' weapons would fall under twin daggers.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 22, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Does he use it in one of his supers? Haven't seen him use it in normal combos.
> 
> Kratos's weapons would fall under twin daggers.



His level 3 super if you want to be specific.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 22, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> His level 3 super if you want to be specific.



I see, is there any videos out there that show off all the supers? I can't seem to find it.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 22, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> I see, is there any videos out there that show off all the supers? I can't seem to find it.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWR4yGHt5sM&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 22, 2012)

That looks like the worst level 3, big ass sword though.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 22, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> That looks like the worst level 3, big ass sword though.



It honestly does. When the game comes out this move is going to be easily dodged. Like some of the Final Smashes in Brawl. But since Kratos other moves are so damn good they have to balance the game out.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 22, 2012)

Only like jack and daxters, and heihachis.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 22, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> It honestly does. When the game comes out this move is going to be easily dodged. Like some of the Final Smashes in Brawl. But since Kratos other moves are so damn good they have to balance the game out.



Heihachi, PaRappa, and Toro>>>>>All in this game.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 22, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Heihachi, PaRappa, and Toro>>>>>All in this game.



Only in 4 player matches though. If its 1vs1 then they wasted 3 bars to kill one guy.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 22, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Only in 4 player matches though. If its 1vs1 then they wasted 3 bars to kill one guy.



Oh yeah, forgot about that.

Big Daddy dominates then.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vpx05vKqYco&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 25, 2012)

Bumping this back to page one.

Also lol wikipedia.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 25, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> You mad bro?
> 
> You forgot the fact that non sword fighters such as Snake, Falco, Olimar, Diddy Kong and Ice Climber are way more used than than the other sword users besides Marth and Meta Knight. Oh wait your probably one of those scrubs who loses to Ike. Then bitches about how their "cheap"
> 
> ...



You shut that boy up pretty well.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 25, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> You shut that boy up pretty well.



Damn straight. Dem bitches shouldn't talk if they don't know what they are talking about. 

But yeah this game is gona be great. Can't wait until august for the next reveals.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 25, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Damn straight. Dem bitches shouldn't talk if they don't know what they are talking about.
> 
> But yeah this game is gona be great. Can't wait until august for the next reveals.



Gotta keep them bitches in line. 

I'm actually curious to see who else is going to make it in this bitch.. Shit's up in the air at this point.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 25, 2012)

Big Daddy super is so boss.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 25, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Gotta keep them bitches in line.
> 
> I'm actually curious to see who else is going to make it in this bitch.. Shit's up in the air at this point.



In august there are supposed to be 3 or 4 reveals.

I'm 100% sure that its Ratchet and Clank and Sackboy. But what about the other 2 or 1? Who ever it is its gona be sick though.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 26, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G19usE5Y2Is&feature=g-all-u[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDEXPc8mGUA&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGgDZRFmiIo&feature=channel&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 26, 2012)

The Kratos army is starting....


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 26, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> The Kratos army is starting....



And the Toro army will murder stomp them.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 26, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> And the Toro army will murder stomp them.



I'm going to by release date neither Kratos or Toro is going to be the best character. Its going to be a character no one is going to expect.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 26, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> I'm going to by release date neither Kratos or Toro is going to be the best character. Its going to be a character no one is going to expect.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 27, 2012)

Anyone get the free Beta code and not want to use it?


----------



## valerian (Jul 27, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]xKWAmO75Als[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 27, 2012)

valerian said:


> [YOUTUBE]xKWAmO75Als[/YOUTUBE]



Awesome. It's looking fun


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 27, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSVGkdPKYl8[/YOUTUBE]

Jesus christ...


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 28, 2012)

People sure love Kratos.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 28, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> People sure love Kratos.



It's probably because Kratos is the most famous of the all-stars.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 28, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> It's probably because Kratos is the most famous of the all-stars.



What about le Colonel Radec? Surely he is more well known.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 28, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> What about le Colonel Radec? Surely he is more well known.



You'd be surprised how many people don't know him. 

It's all about Kratos and Drake.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 28, 2012)

I actually don't know him.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 28, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> I actually don't know him.



Kratos, Drake, Sackboy, and possibly Cole are the only Sony characters that everyone knows.

Sly, Ratchet, Jak, Sweet Tooth, are very known if you are a PlayStation fan.

Fat Princess is pretty known to Sony fans but no one would expect to her in the game since she doesn't nothing but sit around and eat cake. But hey she turn out to be a great character. 

Radec is refereed as "The guy from Killzone" even though he apeared in only KZ2. Toro is "the guy from SFXT". Parappa is the guy from that really cool PS1 game. 

So yeah if your not a PS fan chances are your not going to know some of the people. but hey looks at Smash. People didn't know who was Captain Falcon, Ness, Math(only big in Japan), Roy, Mr.Game and Watch, Pit, Ice Climbers, and ROB was before the games came out.

TL;DR This game doesn't have alot of known characters but it doesn't stop from being awesome.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 28, 2012)

Everyone knows heihachi

Besides, its only normal for names like kratos, drake and cole being the most known..they have been pretty prominent for PlayStation this generation..


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 28, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Everyone knows heihachi
> 
> Besides, its only normal for names like kratos, drake and cole being the most known..they have been pretty prominent for PlayStation this generation..



I know everyone knows Heihachi. I was only referring to the 1st/2nd party characters.

Well that is true but back at the PS2 era. If you didn't own a PS2 you wouldn't know who is Sly or Jak. But non PS3 owners know who is Drake or Cole is.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 28, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> TL;DR This game doesn't have alot of known characters but it doesn't stop from being awesome.



Yep, everyone will still pick Kratos though.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 28, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Yep, everyone will still pick Kratos though.



And Toro will still be a superior character.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 28, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Yep, everyone will still pick Kratos though.



Meh I'm not too worried about that. 

In fighting games there is always a popular character that everyone picks online. 
Like Sagat, Dante, or Ragna. Kratos is going to be that character.



8-Peacock-8 said:


> And Toro will still be a superior character.



This


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 28, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Meh I'm not too worried about that.
> 
> In fighting games there is always a popular character that everyone picks online.
> Like Sagat, Dante, or Ragna. Kratos is going to be that character.



You mean Ken, but yeah.

All I care about is Jaaaaaaak, wonder how popular he will be.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm gonna fuck shit up with parappa and Cole.

When this drops and I get a chance to buy it. I'll ask for all your psn names so I can fuck you all up.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 28, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> I know everyone knows Heihachi. I was only referring to the 1st/2nd party characters.
> 
> Well that is true but back at the PS2 era. If you didn't own a PS2 you wouldn't know who is Sly or Jak. But non PS3 owners know who is Drake or Cole is.



I might give you sly but jak was pretty known..and you gotta look at factors like promotions through gaming sites like ign and YouTube videos..back then it wasn't as prominent as now and internet wasn't anywhere nears as in many households as now..that helps like fuck..


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm gonna pimp slap that fuck outta y'all.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 28, 2012)

I'll be using Big Daddy and Toro for now.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 28, 2012)

Crash Bandicoot confirmed yet?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 28, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> Crash Bandicoot confirmed yet?



Nope.

If he is then he'd most likely be the last reveal.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 28, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Nope.
> 
> If he is then he'd most likely be the last reveal.



How about Spyro the dragon?

This is unbelievable, Crash was like Play station's Mario. Why doesn't his franchise belongs to sony is beyond me.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 28, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> How about Spyro the dragon?
> 
> This is unbelievable, Crash was like Play station's Mario. Why doesn't his franchise belongs to sony is beyond me.



Well because Naughty Dog gave it away and it ended up with Activision.

I doubt Spyro is getting in also since he became a cash cow for Activision.

Crash will most likely get in though.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 28, 2012)

Spyro still sells? 

lol


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 28, 2012)

Mgs raiden confirmed


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 28, 2012)

Dante confirmed


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 28, 2012)

New rumor. 

I see Sackboy, Spike, Nariko, and Sir Dan.


----------



## valerian (Jul 28, 2012)

As awesome as Sir Dan and Spike would be in this game I'm hoping the character leaks are fake.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 28, 2012)

valerian said:


> As awesome as Sir Dan and Spike would be in this game I'm hoping the character leaks are fake.



It actually looks real enough. 

Although there is a fuck up on the position of Sir Dan's eye so it's probably fake. (at least the character part)


----------



## valerian (Jul 28, 2012)

The stages look real but the character art sorta look fake, especially with the different artstyles and Ratchet possibly being cut from another image. 

But really, Raiden over Snake? Emo Dante, Nathan Hale and Nariko as well? Ugh...


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 28, 2012)

screw guest characters, they should get the real deal chars.

How could sony let Naughty Dog give crash and spyro away? in what where they thinking?! They should had made up a contract or something!

It's like when Nintendo didn't care about letting RareWare go. And now look...

Activision, such a piece of trash...


----------



## Wicked (Jul 28, 2012)

Didn't expect Raiden to be in this but I can't tell you how excited I am!!!


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 28, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> It's like when Nintendo didn't care about letting RareWare go. And now look...



Actually, Nintendo did care but Microsoft had more money (OF COURSE!) and legitimately bought Rare.

Also, i think the stages might be real. I can't wait to see if it's true or not though because i want to see gameplay of the Columbia stage.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 29, 2012)

*Raiden (Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance)*
Like I said Raiden over Snake is likely because of Revengance and Raiden fits in more than Snake in this game

*Dante (upcoming Devil May Cry)*
ewwwww Fuck no. Dante would fit wayy more better than this piece of shit. If he is in the game I found my training dummy.

*Ratchet (Ratchet & Clank)
Sackboy (Little Big Planet)
Spike (Ape Escape)
Sir Dan (MediEvil)
Nariko (Heavenly Sword)*
These are obvious inclusions No surprise here.

*Evil Cole (Infamous)*
What's the point of evil Cole? 

I like the stage choices though.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 29, 2012)

> Dante (upcoming Devil May Cry)


----------



## Rasendori (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm still crossing my fingers for Sora. If Raiden's in it awesome, New Dante is obviously a disappointment no matter which game he's in.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 29, 2012)

Evil Cole would be just stupid. Why not just make it an alternative custom for Cole instead of a separate character?


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm still pissed about Dino being in the game(If the leak is true)

I don't care if they are promoting that garbage. Dante was the one the most requested characters for this game and the most wanted Capcom character. He is also PS Allstar material. First 3 games were for the PS2(First 2 were exclusives), PS2 version of Viewtiful Joe, PSP Version of Hot Rumble, Shin Megami Tensei: Nocturne.

Dante also has soo much moveset potential. Devil May Cry 1-4 there are soo many things he can do. I rather have Cloud or Sora over this guy.  

Stupid move on Sony's part. I'm still getting this game but I very disappointed(I really like Devil May Cry)


----------



## valerian (Jul 29, 2012)

Slowpoke moment but this match up is now possible:

Dante (DmC) vs Raiden (MGR)


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 29, 2012)

valerian said:


> Slowpoke moment but this match up is now possible:
> 
> Dante (DmC) vs Raiden (MGR)



Raiden is alright he fits in the game more than Snake himself.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 29, 2012)

I finally get Dante vs Kratos and it's the wrong Dante 

Will probably main Radec and/or Raiden


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 29, 2012)

If cyborg Raiden is really in, secondary main.


----------



## DedValve (Jul 29, 2012)

Might have to pick up a playstation for this...

Lol at Donte. GG Capcom.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 29, 2012)

Cyborg Raiden cuts Dante's head off.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 29, 2012)

Snake also fits into this game, seeing as how there are so many 'human' characters. 

But Snake in Brawl... what in the hell were they thinking??


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 29, 2012)

So Capcom and Konami are using All Stars to market their new, controversial takes on famous established franchises instead of using the characters that you automatically associate when you hear Metal Gear or Devil May Cry.

Braindead fucking idiots.

That said, fucking love the inclusion of Sir Dan, the most suave boney friend of PlayStation. Also like Nariko in there.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 29, 2012)

Has this leak been confirmed as legit? I'm still hoping its bull. I mean "evil Cole" when it coulda just been a different custome...yes, evil Cole has a different move set but still..and lol, new Dante..

I'm surprised no one requested or was hopeful of seeing rikimaru from tenchu..guess I'm the only one..but I know the likelihood of that happening is next to none..


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 29, 2012)

This game is shaping up to be so good though..

If naughty dog had developed it like it was originally intended, I bet the buzz would be bigger, fuck it, I'm buying this shit.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 29, 2012)

Also, for the characters that will be added post-release, they should make like a poll with a bunch of names and let people vote. Rikimaru or Ayame need to be in this shit.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm so happy Columbia is confirmed.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 29, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Also, for the characters that will be added post-release, they should make like a poll with a bunch of names and let people vote. Rikimaru or Ayame need to be in this shit.



Could work. Crash would end up as number 1 probably.


----------



## Death Certificate (Jul 29, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Cyborg Raiden cuts Dante's head off.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 29, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Could work. Crash would end up as number 1 probably.



The game is said to have unlockable characters. Who's to say he isn't one of them?..unlikely, but possible..

Anyway, if they made said poll, it should be with a list of characters they know its viable/possible for them to include in the game..if crash was on said poll then that would mean they know they can add him..but it should be like a really big list..fist 10 get added as dlc


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 29, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> This game is shaping up to be so good though..
> 
> If naughty dog had developed it like it was originally intended, I bet the buzz would be bigger, fuck it, I'm buying this shit.



Same here. I am still hyped for this game. and now that Raiden is in the game I have added another secondary character.

Main: Sly
Secondary: Kratos, Heihachi, Jak, and now Raiden.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 29, 2012)

Apparently the characters and stages in the leak are real. (hacked demo)



PoinT_BlanK said:


> The game is said to have unlockable characters. Who's to say he isn't one of them?..unlikely, but possible..
> 
> Anyway, if they made said poll, it should be with a list of characters they know its viable/possible for them to include in the game..if crash was on said poll then that would mean they know they can add him..but it should be like a really big list..fist 10 get added as dlc



Unlockable Crash reminds me of Dr. Mario in Melee.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 29, 2012)

Death Certificate said:


>



Amazing. Simply amazing.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 29, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> The game is said to have unlockable characters. Who's to say he isn't one of them?..unlikely, but possible..
> 
> Anyway, if they made said poll, it should be with a list of characters they know its viable/possible for them to include in the game..if crash was on said poll then that would mean they know they can add him..but it should be like a really big list..fist 10 get added as dlc



I believe I heard that the characters that are leaked are the unlockable ones. 

Also There are two question marks. 



Paul said that there are at least 3 female characters and a RPG character.

Something tells me that Lighting is in the game. As for the other question mark I'm hoping Crash.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jul 29, 2012)

I don't know guys, but that seemed like a leak


----------



## Death Certificate (Jul 29, 2012)

Damn Crash is like the most wanted character ever for this game.

But activision


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm assuming Lightning (third girl + RPG) there's also the possibility the third girl could be the girl from ICO


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 29, 2012)

Sir Dan's eye is in the wrong socket. Dumbfucks.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 29, 2012)

I wonder what will invade Columbia now.

I hope it's Twisted Metal.

Metal Gear should invade Ape Escape.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 29, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Sir Dan's eye is in the wrong socket. Dumbfucks.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 29, 2012)

So besides Dan's eye ball.....anyone else excited by the fact that DINO will be a punching bag?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 29, 2012)

Emo Dante in PASBR??? 

They shouldve used DMC 2 Dante's skin. 

Fuck you Capcom.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 29, 2012)

I wouldn't put it above Capcom to not let them use classic Dante as a skin either. I can think of two options in this scenario

1. They make the masked guy the alt

2. It's still NuDante but with a white wig

Of course, that's the pessimist in me so I do think there's hope for a classic costume


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 29, 2012)

Screwattack said:
			
		

> Enjoy and all that. In my opinion, I'm dissapointed and happy at the same time. I got several of my favorite characters in, SIR DANIEL, but at the same time there's still a lot more characters that deserve to make the cut. I hope that this isn't the full roster. That's if this leak is legit is legit of course.
> 
> In related news, another leak has said to have gotten the full roster list from an unnamed source.
> 
> ...


**


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 29, 2012)

> Parappa the Rapper (Parappa the Rapper)
> Jak and Daxter (Jak and Daxter)
> Nathan Drake (Uncharted)
> Radec (Killzone)
> ...



I already found a six main huh. Mussashi> Cloud and Sora


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 29, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> I already found a six main huh. Mussashi> Cloud and Sora



Well hopefully this second leak that mentions Paul Gale's RPG character is legit then.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 29, 2012)

That's a sick ass character lineup.. 

Goddamn.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 29, 2012)

So, Snake can stay in smash it seems.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 29, 2012)

Yeah, fuck it. 

Leave him there. 

Project M fixed him, so I got no beef.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm surprised that Ico or Wander didn't get in.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 29, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> That's a sick ass character lineup..
> 
> Goddamn.



Besides Dino being there. The roster is pretty sick. Soo many characters I wana try. With Great Online, Combos, variety(except for Cole), and possibly balance. Its turning out to be better than Brawl.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 29, 2012)

No Crash or Spyro makes me sad. 

But overall, the leaked character roster has a good mix of characters from the PS1/PS2 era. As long as the game plays well, this might be worth picking up after all.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 29, 2012)

Not gonna deny that one.

I can see some faults in it, though, but maybe they just haven't released enough info on the depths of the game itself.. 

Depth as in the actual fighting. In SSB, you have tilt attacks, smash attacks, and special attacks, not to mention ground and air dodging. 

All that together, adding edge guarding and teching and all this other BS.. 

So far, I haven't seen much depth in PS's SSB, but we'll see.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 29, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Not gonna deny that one.
> 
> I can see some faults in it, though, but maybe they just haven't released enough info on the depths of the game itself..
> 
> ...



True but it will take a while to find depth even after release date. It took melee a while to find the advance techs.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 29, 2012)

So what we have left is:

Wander/Ico?

third female

RPG character

Crash? (lol)


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 29, 2012)

That is, if there is any depth at all, which I hope there isn't because I'm evil


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 29, 2012)

Anyway, what mash ups do you guys think will happen in the new stages?

Im thinking Ape Escape with metal Gear

Bioshock and Twisted Metal.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 29, 2012)

Ewww, DLC, that's going to ruin this game.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 29, 2012)

Goova said:


> Ewww, DLC, that's going to ruin this game.



It's already confirmed.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 29, 2012)

It has new dante has to be fake.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 29, 2012)

That it will ruin the game? Yes I know, I just said that.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 29, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> It has new dante has to be fake.



Nope.

Unfortunately.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 29, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Which makes no sense.



Well for this game to last it needs a competitive community behind it, and DLC can fuck all the competitive aspects out of it if it has any to start with


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 29, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Nope.
> 
> Unfortunately.



I demand a recount.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 29, 2012)

Goova said:


> Well for this game to last it needs a competitive community behind it, and DLC can fuck all the competitive aspects out of it if it has any to start with



the DLC is at least not going to be Capcom level DLC.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> I demand a recount.



I just did that now! 

GEX CONFIRMED


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 29, 2012)

I like how it says "Troll" on the bottom right..


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 29, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> I like how it says "Troll" on the bottom right..



it was the perfect image.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 29, 2012)

IDEA!


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm still kinda pissed about there being two Coles..that's my only gripe..one of the slots coulda been used for another character, even if it was a supporting character from some game no one cares about..but oh well..


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 30, 2012)

> *Musashi (Brave Fencer Musashi) (Paul Gale's RPG character)*



OH MY FUCKING GOD! I literally had goosebumps all over my body after reading this. Now its a first day buy for me. Brave Fencer Musashi for the ps1 was like one of my favorite games of all time. Thank you Sony! Take all of my money nao!! 

Now that they brought up Musashi, I hope that SquareEnix develop a next gen Musashi-den game.

On another note, Gex is like 3DO's mascot but having him included in the roster is fine, the more the better anyways.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 30, 2012)

Link to Musashi?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 30, 2012)

You can just backread its posted on the previous page or the other page before it. Though it says 'leaked' but hopefully its true because I miss that little guy and would love to play with him again.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 30, 2012)

I see, taken with a grain of salt.

Lightning, lame.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 30, 2012)

Didn't know who musashi is/was..never played the game..

Google searched it and it and him look interesting..I'm gonna explore him..


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 30, 2012)

You should definitely play Brave Fencer Musashi, I promise you wont regret it. Just use a PSX emulator. After that play the PS2 sequel; Musashi-den. And you're all set.


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Jul 30, 2012)

Goova said:


> That it will ruin the game? Yes I know, I just said that.



Another idiot blabbering without anything to back his claims- Lil B


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 30, 2012)

Rivals:
Confirmed - Toro Vs. Heihachi

Ideas:

Shitty Dante Vs. Kratos

Raiden Vs. Radec

PaRappa Vs. Sackboy

Big Daddy Vs. Sweet Tooth


----------



## DedValve (Jul 30, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I demand a recount.



[YOUTUBE]UvvHdNSR60g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 30, 2012)

Paul Gale said:
			
		

> A5) Prior to this weekend, here’s what I can tell you about the 6 characters that I hinted at (though not all were specifically tied to the four picture hints I provided).
> - Two female characters
> Kat and Lightning
> - A character that wields a sword
> ...



My Answers: (in Red in the quote)

- Kat and Lightning (counts as part of the RPG character and sword wielder)
- PS Home Avatar? Wander
- Crash Bandicoot
- Ico or Wander?
- Crash
- Snake? PS Home Avatar?



Paul Gale confirms Ratchet and Clank being in the game.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 30, 2012)

PS Home avatar? 



> Yes, Ratchet and Clank are in PlayStation All-Stars Battle Royale!



Nice nice.

I'm expecting Spyro soon.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 30, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> PS Home avatar?



Paul said that they might be a character.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 30, 2012)

VA's for leaked characters revealed. However their names aren't listed.


----------



## valerian (Jul 30, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> My Answers: (in Red in the quote)
> 
> - Kat and Lightning (counts as part of the RPG character and sword wielder)
> - PS Home Avatar? Wander
> ...



Wait are we getting six more characters or is he just talking about some of the characters we already know about?

- Two female characters
Nariko and Lightning?
- A character that wields a sword
Sir Daniel Fortesque
- Two popular first party characters
Sir Dan and Spike
- One 3rd party hero that has a strong affiliation with the PlayStation brand.
Crash?
- A character whose development origin comes from a Japanese studio.
Spike
- Another PlayStation “mascot”
Sackboy 
- Another PlayStation “human”
Nariko
- A character who has been in an RPG
Lightning

So Crash, Lightning, Nariko, Sackboy, Sir Dan and Spike?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 30, 2012)

valerian said:


> Wait are we getting six more characters or is he just talking about some of the characters we already know about?
> 
> - Two female characters
> Nariko and Lightning?
> ...



Possibly?

Anyway, im not sure if he was talking about the characters we know about or new characters not revealed yet. I also wasn't really counting the leaked characters for the answers but your answers make a lot of sense.

Plus the entire....



> - One 3rd party hero that has a strong affiliation with the PlayStation brand.



Screams Crash Bandicoot.


----------



## valerian (Jul 30, 2012)

She still looks human though. 

But yeah that definitely has to be Crash.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 30, 2012)

valerian said:


> She still looks human though.
> 
> But yeah that definitely has to be Crash.



Only one third party character can fit that roll.

If not Crash then it's Spyro. Either way, Crash is the best fit.

Also, true she does look human but gods don't have to be human while looking like one


----------



## valerian (Jul 30, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]RTshzT2FP9E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 30, 2012)

That's what Sony Smash really needs to fix, music and sounds effects, they kind of suck.


----------



## valerian (Jul 30, 2012)

That's what they're doing now.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 30, 2012)

I really wish battle royale had ledge grabbing


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 30, 2012)

So Smash is still better, at least for now.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 30, 2012)

|
|
V

|
|
V


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## DedValve (Jul 30, 2012)

Fake. 



They used the wrong dante


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 30, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> That's what Sony Smash really needs to fix, music and sounds effects, they kind of suck.



Well, that and the mostly disappointing roster.


----------



## Wicked (Jul 30, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Well, that and the mostly disappointing roster.



What makes the roster disappointing?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 30, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Fake.
> 
> 
> 
> They used the wrong dante





Anyway, I'm maining Sir Dan and Sackboy.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 30, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> What makes the roster disappointing?



Shitty New Dante, Raiden over Snake, Evil Cole


----------



## Wicked (Jul 30, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Shitty New Dante, Raiden over Snake, Evil Cole



Nobody is giving new Dante a chance. He might turn out to be great but I would prefer DMC2 Dante. Raiden over Snake was a good choice. Snake is on the gamecube. The new Raiden game is coming out so him being in the game makes sense.Evil cole is an okay choice but I do agree they could of put in another character. His powers aren't different from regular cole.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 30, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> Nobody is giving new Dante a chance. He might turn out to be great but I would prefer DMC2 Dante. Raiden over Snake was a good choice.



I don't care for Devil May Cry so im neutral to New Dante.



> Snake is on the gamecube.



Snake being on the gamecube is shitty reason.


----------



## Wicked (Jul 30, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> I don't care for Devil May Cry so im neutral to New Dante.
> 
> 
> 
> Snake being on the gamecube is shitty reason.



His moveset can be different from the others but again with both games coming out those two characters should of been expected. Go back to your gamecube if you want to play snake. Raiden is better than Snake. That's why he's in the game.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 30, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> His moveset can be different from the others but again with both games coming out those two characters should of been expected. Go back to your gamecube if you want to play snake. Raiden is better than Snake. That's why he's in the game.





I also don't mind Raiden being in the game however.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 30, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Shitty New Dante, Raiden over Snake, Evil Cole



Out of this only evil Cole is disappointing really.

New Dante is what capcom is pushing, though I was and still am one of the people most annoyed by the switch, its about time to get with the program. Besides, they made several changes to him to make him resemble Dante, only major difference now is the lack of white hair and the red jacket. 

Raiden over snake is not really disappointing, I mean, c'mon anyone shoulda been able to see that one coming, I've been banging about if for awhile, snake is in a rival system's rival series of this game..I found it very doubtful they would use him here, though I was hoping for them to go the less obvious route and instead of raiden they'd include ocelot, but I suppose raiden is a good choice, he's popular and bound to be more so with reveangence around the corner it makes sense..

Evil Cole however is just stupid and disappointing..


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 30, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Out of this only evil Cole is disappointing really.
> 
> New Dante is what capcom is pushing, though I was and still am one of the people most annoyed by the switch, its about time to get with the program. Besides, they made several changes to him to make him resemble Dante, only major difference now is the lack of white hair and the red jacket.
> 
> ...



We don't even know if Evil Cole is taking up a slot or not.

For all we know, he could be a non playable boss.

I have no problems with the others but I wanted to see Snake over Raiden personally. Oh well.


----------



## Rasendori (Jul 30, 2012)

SORAAAA!!!!!


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 30, 2012)

Rasendori said:


> SORAAAA!!!!!



Nope  **


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 30, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> We don't even know if Evil Cole is taking up a slot or not.
> 
> For all we know, he could be a non playable boss.
> 
> I have no problems with the others but I wanted to see Snake over Raiden personally. Oh well.



I was speaking from the assumption that he took up a slot. If he hasn't all is well..


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 30, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I was speaking from the assumption that he took up a slot. If he hasn't all is well..



Well, I think Evil Cole is either a boss or a costume. I think I'm one of the few that think this.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm I the only who knew that Raiden is going to be in the game instead of Snake?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 31, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Well, that and the mostly disappointing roster.



Still crossing fingers for Crash.



Sol_Blackguy said:


> I'm I the only who knew that Raiden is going to be in the game instead of Snake?



Raiden was definitely who I saw as the representative since that was the new game coming out, so was easy to see coming.

Dino I didn't expect at all though, just a terrible choice.


----------



## InFam0us (Jul 31, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> I'm I the only who knew that Raiden is going to be in the game instead of Snake?



Wait what? Weren't you the guy that was saying it "has to be snake, he's the iconic mgs Sony character" when me and others suggested snake wasn't included and that we'd prefer another NHS character?



Sephiroth said:


> Still crossing fingers for Crash.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I doubt it was a "choice". As someone said before, this is who capcom is pushing as Dante. You kids really need to get over it now, its been some months. The lack of silver hair isn't a big deal just so long as he plays like the Dante we're used to.

Lol at "terrible choice". Fanboys are the worst.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 31, 2012)

Yes, it was a terrible choice by Capcom to choose Dino to represent them when the fanbase has already made a huge negative response towards him, and they know this.

It's kind of obvious bro.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jul 31, 2012)

InFam0us said:


> Wait what? Weren't you the guy that was saying it "has to be snake, he's the iconic mgs Sony character" when me and others suggested snake wasn't included and that we'd prefer another NHS character?



You sir lack fucking reading comprehension.



Sol_Blackguy said:


> Don't kid your self. *The only Metal gear characters that they would chose over Snake is Big boss(Which would be kinda pointless seeing how they would share almost the same moves) and Raiden(Which I admit he would be pretty badass for this game and he has a game coming out).* Snake is too iconic to leave out for two less significant characters. Especially in this kinda game.






Sol_Blackguy said:


> But your forgetting that its Metal Gear Solid we are talking about not some other series where you can put someone other than the main character and no one would bitch about it. Like Sweet Tooth or Heihachi for example.
> 
> Its like saying lets put Eggman(Who is one of the most iconic villains of all time) over Sonic in Brawl because like you said "The unexpected ones might add creative liberty and novelty factor to the game." and  "It's ok to surprise people from time to time you know..". Snake is too iconic and heavily requested(Second to Crash) to be left out for another character in the same series.
> 
> *Its fine if both of them gets in but Snake should get in first. Raiden is an exception only because his game is coming out and he arguably fits in the game more than Snake him self*



I said Snake should get in over anyone else because he is iconic to the Playstation brand but i said Raiden is likey to get in over Snake because of his game and he fits in well. I said this *twice* and yet you didn't see that at all. Clean your fucking eyes kid.  I dont need a bitch to try and repeat what i    said.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 31, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Still crossing fingers for Crash.



Same here. But with inclusions like Big Daddy of which game was originally a fucking timed Xbox exclusive, Fat Princess, who no one gives a shit and the overall focus on modern IP's with bland looking protagonists makes this a very bland roster for me. Where's Gex? Tomba? Spyro? An Ico/SotC character? Legend of Dragoon?

And of that matter where the hell are the female characters? This game is a total sausage fest.

Sir Daniel Fortesque gave me hope that they're considering old icons of the glory days but it's still a big meh for me. Too much direct advertisement and not enough glorification of brands that made the system thrive in the first place like in Smash brothers.



Sol_Blackguy said:


> I'm I the only who knew that Raiden is going to be in the game instead of Snake?



Personally should've seen it coming that Capcom and Konami would try and market specific upcoming games instead of representing whole franchises with their main faces.

Raiden is still a terrible character to represent the Metal Gear franchise, which he ultimately is at the end of the day. Same goes for Donte.


----------



## valerian (Jul 31, 2012)

Great advertising.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 31, 2012)

So the Musashi rumors are not true then??   

ck


----------



## InFam0us (Jul 31, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> You sir lack fucking reading comprehension.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, because asking if you didn't or aren't that guy is totally the same as saying you are and did right?

And you wanna talk about reading comprehension  you're trying way too hard to be an internet badass son.


----------



## InFam0us (Jul 31, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> So the Musashi rumors are not true then??
> 
> ck



How is it not true? Where's the confirmation/denial?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 31, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Same here. But with inclusions like Big Daddy of which game was originally a fucking timed Xbox exclusive, Fat Princess, who no one gives a shit and the overall focus on modern IP's with bland looking protagonists makes this a very bland roster for me. Where's Gex? Tomba? Spyro? An Ico/SotC character? Legend of Dragoon?



They're probably being considered for DLC.

im still surprised Wander didn't make it in though.



valerian said:


> Great advertising.







TerminaTHOR said:


> So the Musashi rumors are not true then??
> 
> ck



The news of Musashi came from a so called "reliable source" that never gave away where he/she found the info.

So the Musashi rumor is fake.


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Jul 31, 2012)

Nariko O_O fuck yeah, I wanted Vergil in TBH but Dante's cool. If they add Selvaria from Valkyria Chronicles this will be a must buy for me


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 31, 2012)

Another rumor claims that POLYGON MAN is the final boss.


----------



## Wicked (Jul 31, 2012)

Jester would of been a good choice for DMC rep, Lucia too


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 31, 2012)

So anyway, who else thinks the POLYGON MAN rumor is fake?

Even though it would be kind of funny to have a disembodied head as the final boss.

Countering Nintendo's disembodied hands.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 2, 2012)

Leak is real and not the final product. 


It also seems that Gamescom "MIGHT" have characters not revealed in the leak.

What i want to see: Sackboy, Sir Daniel Fortesque, Wander, and ,hopefully, Crash.


----------



## DedValve (Aug 2, 2012)

I only really care for Jak & Daxter and maybe Big Daddy. Crash would be amazing though.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5NoXpl6et8&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]

Heh....got canceled.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Aug 2, 2012)

I want to believe 



Most likely fake


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 2, 2012)

^ Pooruhdaga

Thats the sound effect I remember the most when thinking of Crash Bandicoot. lol


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 2, 2012)

C_Akutabi said:


> I want to believe
> 
> 
> 
> Most likely fake



Nice picture though.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 4, 2012)

Bumping this back. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Anyway, i found some legitimate proof that could favor Gex the gecko.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZWbP80yjHY[/YOUTUBE]

Appearing in Hot Shot Golf with Sir Dan and Sweet Tooth. Three already represented franchises.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 6, 2012)

I can't stop


----------



## DedValve (Aug 6, 2012)

Hideki is boss. Deal with it internet.

I too would love P-100 in Super Smash Clash.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 7, 2012)

Crash would be so boss.


----------



## DedValve (Aug 7, 2012)

Bayonetta would be an amazing sega rep for Sony All Stars but since they used the wrong Dante all the appeal of a Dante vs Bayonetta is down the drain. Then again if Bayonetta had some lines snarking at Dante's look I'd buy a PS3 just for this game. 

That said Bayonetta as a Platinum rep for Sony all stars as dlc or in a sequel. DO IT SONY. 

Viewtiful Joe as a second capcom rep (he would fit better with smash though)


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Aug 7, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Bayonetta would be an amazing sega rep for Sony All Stars but since they used the wrong Dante all the appeal of a Dante vs Bayonetta is down the drain. Then again if Bayonetta had some lines snarking at Dante's look I'd buy a PS3 just for this game.
> 
> That said Bayonetta as a Platinum rep for Sony all stars as dlc or in a sequel. DO IT SONY.
> 
> Viewtiful Joe as a second capcom rep (he would fit better with smash though)



Bayonetta is almost perfect for this game.

1 - Female - This game needs more females
2 - Moveset potential - Would fit in this game like a puzzle
3 - Very popular - Especially in Japan 
4 - Bayonetta vs Kratos - Since we cant do Dante vs Kratos anymore.


----------



## DedValve (Aug 7, 2012)

Damnit why does Capcom have to screw even the games they don't develop? 

Imagine Bayonetta vs Kratos vs REAL Dante 

Playstation couldn't even handle such awesomeness. But yeah Bayonetta, while more than likely won't be in the main game is an absolute must. She's too much for a game like Smash bros. (you can tone down the violence in Snake but Bayo is all about overdone and unnecessary sex appeal), she fits in perfectly for this game. Give her Jeanne as an alt. 

Especially given her popularity. Is there a poll or something for Sony to determine who will be the DLC characters?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 7, 2012)

Bayonetta's not in All Stars because of fucking "morals"?

Why is everyone so hellbent on making this roster suck dick? Konami, Capcom, Platinum Games...Jesus Christ. I'm giving up on the contemporary side of this game all together and the classic still needs serious work.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 7, 2012)

What happened with Kamiya?


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 8, 2012)

Kamiya is pretty hilarious, they put in Dino instead of real Dante, so I don't blame him.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 8, 2012)

EDIT: leak was fake.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 9, 2012)

:rofl


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 9, 2012)

People are still asking Kayima about this game, he just doesn't care about a rip off.. simple as that and people are silly because they are taking his opinion at heart.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 9, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> People are still asking Kayima about this game, he just doesn't care about a rip off.. simple as that and people are silly because they are taking his opinion at heart.



 seriously? 

Guy just doesn't like the game.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Aug 9, 2012)

They added my boy Kazuya fucking Mishima, smart move.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 9, 2012)

Crow Master Apprentice said:


> They added my boy Kazuya fucking Mishima, smart move.



It's awesome but it's weird since they said there'd be one character for every third party franchise.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Aug 9, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> People are still asking Kayima about this game, he just doesn't care about a rip off.. simple as that and people are silly because they are taking his opinion at heart.



He mad because they use Dino in the game and not Dante. 

Also this game is not a rip off.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 9, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> He mad because they use Dino in the game and not Dante.
> 
> Also this game is not a rip off.


 Oh no, I am following him and he is not mad at all, he is being honest...He doesn't want any of his character in the game "work with it". Someone asked him about Bayonetta in Smash, he said" I can only hope"

Edit: People should not take his opinion at heart imo..


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 9, 2012)

"Bayonetta in smash".

Yeah, let's hope for the cameo in the game where the possibility is completely nonexistent. That sure makes sense.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 9, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> "Bayonetta in smash".
> 
> Yeah, let's hope for the cameo in the game where the possibility is completely nonexistent. That sure makes sense.


 there, he is just wishing that as a fan of the game..lol


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 9, 2012)

The leak i posted earlier is fake.



So no Ryu Hayabusa, Jin, and Kazuya.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 9, 2012)

All I want is Brave Fencer Musashi though..


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 9, 2012)

We all want characters in this.


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Aug 9, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> The leak i posted earlier is fake.
> 
> 
> 
> So no Ryu Hayabusa, Jin, and Kazuya.



And just like that the game went back to shit for me, oh well atleast I'll have them in TTT2.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 9, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> The leak i posted earlier is fake.
> 
> 
> 
> So no Ryu Hayabusa, Jin, and Kazuya.



Ryu Hayabusa is much more ingrained in Xbox history than it will ever be in the PS3, it's just not a good fit for All Stars.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 9, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Ryu Hayabusa is much more ingrained in Xbox history than it will ever be in the PS3, it's just not a good fit for All Stars.



True.

But at least now we know other characters will have a chance now.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Aug 9, 2012)

I kinda knew this rumor was fake no way in hell were they gona put 3 Tekken characters



Deathbringerpt said:


> Ryu Hayabusa is much more ingrained in Xbox history than it will ever be in the PS3, it's just not a good fit for All Stars.



Yes he is not PS all stars material but he fits in this game pretty well. Gameplay wise.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Aug 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=te_SgML-igc&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Roman55 (Aug 11, 2012)

There supposed to be more than one Tekken character anyway.

That's what cause the alarms to go off in my head.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 11, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=te_SgML-igc&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



Awesome. Now i need to see one for Big Daddy. 

So, would anyone like to see a Persona character in this?


----------



## Nechku Chan (Aug 11, 2012)

This game looks Awesome! i am a huge super smash bros brawl fan! but where is spyro and crash? those are my favorite sony characters.
I can't ever forgive Toys For Bob for making spyro look deformed how dare you do that to my favorite character  since nobody ever plays brawl i guess i'll have to buy this 

EDIT: Nevermind the peach part.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 11, 2012)

Nechku Chan said:


> why the hell is peach fat?



 **


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 11, 2012)

Cuz she transferred over to PS.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 11, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=te_SgML-igc&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



I like how he has a move from every single Go of War game. Very good.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Aug 11, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I like how he has a move from every single Go of War game. Very good.



Yeah same here.

God of War 1: Blades of Chaos, Blade of Olympus(Kratos Level 1), God Mode 
God of War 2: Barbarian Hammer, Golden Fleece, Icarus Wings
God of War 3: Bow of Appollo, Nemean Cestus, The Head of Helios, Divine Reckoning(Kratos level 2)  
God of War Ghost of Sparta: Arms of Sparta 

9 weapons in total. That's even more than Link. Now that's a weapon master. 

Well everything but Chains of Olympus. But its still great.


----------



## Wicked (Aug 11, 2012)

Raven for Tekken rep


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 11, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> Raven for Tekken rep



A little late. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSvLQDUQ858[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 12, 2012)

So anyway, two more days till the next reveals.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 13, 2012)

Delayed till November 20th.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Aug 13, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Delayed till November 20th.



Good News: That gives them more time

Bad News: The release date is near Shit ops 2...


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 13, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Good News: That gives them more time
> 
> Bad News: The release date is near Shit ops 2...



So now everything will look better and be better and hopefully Ethan Mars will be the final boss.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 14, 2012)

CLEARLY nobody gives a shit, mah brotha...


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 14, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> CLEARLY nobody gives a shit, mah brotha...



True. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sqzbcoUwHD0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 14, 2012)

Sackboy, Ratchet and Clank, Dante, and Spike were revealed.

it was also confirmed that if you buy the PS3 version, you'll get the vita version for free.

They look awesome and Sackboy is using his stage building abilities to fight.

(it also seems that Dante might be rivals with Sackboy...)

So the next reveal will likely be Sir Dan, Raiden, Nariko, and Evil Cole

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5AGDRQIKkeE&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqDy9dDjpvQ&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUjmD6vcMOE&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VInipGOi7YM&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 14, 2012)

Ratchet & Clank looks overpowered as fuck.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 14, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Ratchet & Clank looks overpowered as fuck.



True. 

Thankfully they're the final gun users.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 14, 2012)

It seems Sackboy can do one move from certain characters. (He did a skateboard move that PaRappa does and an attack Nathan Drake does)


----------



## God Movement (Aug 14, 2012)

Why the hell is fake dante in this


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 14, 2012)

God Movement said:


> Why the hell is fake dante in this



Because lolCapcom


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 14, 2012)

lol this game...Kamiya has to be happy his Dante is not in it...


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 14, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> lol this game...Kamiya has to be happy his Dante is not in it...



I thought he didn't care about Devil may Cry anymore?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 14, 2012)

Looks like a ploy to promote their shitty new game


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 14, 2012)

God Movement said:


> Looks like a ploy to promote their shitty new game



it is. 

also lolcapcom

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yq-Yqt52w48&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Aug 14, 2012)

My thoughts about the new characters:

Dino: Couldn't care less. I found my new training dummy

Ratchet and Clank: Looks fun as hell(also rigged). I like how Clank is playable in one of his Supers.

Sackboy: With out a doubt one of the more unique characters in the game

Spike: All I gota say

Main: Sly
Secondary: Kratos, Heihachi, Jak, Raiden, and now Spike

Dammit Superbot stop adding cool characters.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 14, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> My thoughts about the new characters:
> 
> Dino: Couldn't care less. I found my new training dummy
> 
> ...



And the next reveal will most likely have Sir Dan and Raiden.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 14, 2012)

Jak's looking like the best main to have easily. Dude is just beastly.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 14, 2012)

Uncharted Vs. Biochock Infinite



Also the Infamous stage mashes up with Sly Cooper.

(really hoping War of The Monsters gets in a stage mash up)


----------



## valerian (Aug 14, 2012)

Some more gameplay videos


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 14, 2012)

valerian said:


> Some more gameplay videos



Posted that.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 16, 2012)

Uncharted stage gameplay with explanations from Omar.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Aug 16, 2012)

Now I want to see how we would react if they change up Strider.


----------



## Roman55 (Aug 16, 2012)

Also seems like they have made all characters unlocked from the start now.



> 1. Are all the characters gonna be unlocked or will we have to unlock them one by one when we get the game?
> 
> 2. Is there a story mode?
> 
> ...



Sackboy and Dante walkthrough


Ratchet and Spike walkthrough


----------



## Wicked (Aug 16, 2012)

Need that Raiden gameplay now!


----------



## Utaware3rd2 (Aug 18, 2012)

*Playstation All-Stars Beta impressions*

My colleague and friend Donte on The OG Spot recently played some of the beta and wrote his impressions.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 19, 2012)

Mannn, i'm fuckin IN for this shit. 

Fuck dante, though.. fuck him.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 20, 2012)

Site updated finally and it looks like the fake leaks. (The ones that had Crash and Tomba)


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IzlGl8kxyDs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 21, 2012)

Da fuck was that??


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 21, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Da fuck was that??



German Parappa


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Aug 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzFCSgCLFxw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 28, 2012)

Fuck it all.


----------



## DedValve (Aug 28, 2012)

Evil Cole? 

Well the good news is that we get fucking Raiden. 

....Goddamnit Sony.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 28, 2012)

Sony learning from Capcom?

Now let's wait and see all the fans get pissed off when Vampire Cole is revealed instead of Crash on the anniversary of the first Crash game.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 28, 2012)

What's that sound?

The roster getting even worse?

It's like an echo at this point.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 28, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> What's that sound?
> 
> The roster getting even worse?
> 
> It's like an echo at this point.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Aug 28, 2012)

Seriously what with these companies right now act like they know what we want when in reality they really don't.

Superbot worker 1: I hear the fans want Spryo really badly.

Superbot woker 2: Well I'm sure they would want 2 Coles better. 

Superbot Woker 1: I hear Dante is one of the most requested 3rd Parties for this game. We should put him in.

Superbot Woker 2: Lets put the New version that has tons of backslash intead of the Old more popular Dante that has tons of request. I'm sure they will like that.

Common sense is lacking with these people.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 28, 2012)

Seriously it comes down to the PS1 characters that will make or break it. It will still be a hot sale but not as much if they dont at least get Spyro or Crash.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Aug 28, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Seriously what with these companies right now act like they know what we want when in reality they really don't.
> 
> Superbot worker 1: I hear the fans want Spryo really badly.
> 
> ...



So how do those Superbot workers have power over characters that are owned by other companies? 

I don't like the inclusion of NuDante and the lack of Crash and Spyro either but those characters are owned by Capcom and Activision so they have say over whether they'll even be included or which version is included. 

It was no doubt either NuDante or no Dante with Capcom. Hell we may even get tattooed Crash and Skylanders Spyro if Activision even allows their inclusion.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Aug 28, 2012)

C_Akutabi said:


> So how do those Superbot workers have power over characters that are owned by other companies?
> 
> I don't like the inclusion of NuDante and the lack of Crash and Spyro either but those characters are owned by Capcom and Activision so they have say over whether they'll even be included or which version is included.
> 
> It was no doubt either NuDante or no Dante with Capcom. Hell we may even get tattooed Crash and Skylanders Spyro if Activision even allows their inclusion.



Maybe your right. 

But Superbot should of have the decency to decline Capcom's request not but New Dante especially with all the backslash.  

I'm sure fans would rather not see Dante at all the rather see the new garbage one.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 28, 2012)

How much do you want to bet that old Dante will be a DLC costume.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Aug 28, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> How much do you want to bet that old Dante will be a DLC costume.



That'd be the common sense thing to do. But with Capcpom there's still the possibility of a DmC Vergil costume instead.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 28, 2012)

C_Akutabi said:


> That'd be the common sense thing to do. But with Capcpom there's still the possibility of DmC Vergil costume instead.



I wouldn't be surprised if that was his costume.

Now lets wait and see Capcom give us a Ryu costume.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 28, 2012)

Note, this shit got deleted.

Crash is in the game i guess. YAY SUPERBOT DID SOMETHING RIGHT!


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Aug 28, 2012)

Now my interest for this game is back


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 28, 2012)

It seems Activision isn't as bad as we thought. Unless they're fucking with us.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 28, 2012)

Doesn't mean they don't have Crash but it also shows that the poster was just putting a wishful thought.


----------



## Majinvergil (Aug 28, 2012)

yeah it's on hard news ,but I guess it's already old news now


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 28, 2012)

Majinvergil said:


> yeah it's on hard news ,but I guess it's already old news now



Yep, it's been old since yesterday apparently.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 29, 2012)

Raiden gameplay


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 29, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> How much do you want to bet that old Dante will be a DLC costume.





 that is what he said to that..


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 29, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> that is what he said to that..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 29, 2012)

He has any control over the character? because he hates the idea so much about his Dante being in it that he just trolling anyone who asks about it..


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 29, 2012)

No control over the third parties.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 29, 2012)

Specter is confirmed.


----------



## Wicked (Aug 29, 2012)

Raiden gameplay


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 29, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> Raiden gameplay



Now Raiden needs his voice and everything will be awesome.


----------



## Wicked (Aug 29, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Now Raiden needs his voice and everything will be awesome.



He's more cool when he doesn't say anything . I didn't know he doesn't grunt or shout this game.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 29, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> He's more cool when he doesn't say anything . I didn't know he doesn't grunt or shout this game.



Well they haven't finished making him. 

Dante is better with his mouth shut though.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Aug 29, 2012)

Raiden trailer

[YOUTUBE]FPHuC4dDpgA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 29, 2012)

Awesome. Raiden looking more badass.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Aug 29, 2012)

Definitely Maining this guy now.

Sorry Sly


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 29, 2012)

Maining Raiden also. I also want to know, will Metal Gear be in a crossover battle? (since Snake's voice actor worked on this game)


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Aug 29, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Maining Raiden also. I also want to know, will Metal Gear be in a crossover battle? (since Snake's voice actor worked on this game)



Maybe. Bioshock invaded Uncharted so its a possibility.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 29, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Maybe. Bioshock invaded Uncharted so its a possibility.



Metal gear invading Ape Escape?


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Aug 29, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Metal gear invading Ape Escape?



Actually Ape Escape is being invaded by both Resistance and Pappaton


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 29, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Actually Ape Escape is being invaded by both Resistance and Pappaton



Lol wat? When was this revealed?


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Aug 29, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Lol wat? When was this revealed?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 29, 2012)

Oh shit!


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 29, 2012)

This is starting to look like a cluster fuck, now..


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Aug 29, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> This is starting to look like a cluster fuck, now..



By Cluster Fuck you mean by all male characters right?


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 29, 2012)

Raiden beating up Dino in the trailer.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Aug 29, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Raiden beating up Dino in the trailer.



Should have had him use his level 2 slicing on Dino as well

Instead of poor Sackboy


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 30, 2012)

So all we are waiting for is Sir Daniel Fortesque and Nariko for the beta spoilers to be true. 

I hope Sony plans to announce more characters instead of just waiting for DLC. Last thing we need is characters like Spyro and Crash being added months later for $10 a piece.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Aug 30, 2012)

Raiden's clearly one to look out for. He has a dive kick after all


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 30, 2012)

So the nex reveals will be Sir Dan, Nariko, misc character, and misc character.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 30, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> By Cluster Fuck you mean by all male characters right?



Yup...


----------



## Roman55 (Aug 30, 2012)

Well, well, well, what have we here?



Brandon Heat said:


> I hope Sony plans to announce more characters instead of just waiting for DLC. Last thing we need is characters like Spyro and Crash being added months later for $10 a piece.


Except that Sony no longer owns them.

Even if they went that route, that's thrown out the window for DLC.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Aug 30, 2012)

Nariko and and Sir Dan in All Stars

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4Hd6-zjvxg&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 30, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Nariko and and Sir Dan in All Stars
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4Hd6-zjvxg&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



God damn it. it says private.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 30, 2012)

Finally, reveals that I actually enjoy!


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 30, 2012)

Non private version

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OsOcEakZHdY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Aug 30, 2012)

Sir Dan reminds me alot like Ike. Both being slow and all.

Nariko is a really cool character might play her as well


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 30, 2012)

Okay now it is a toss between Sir Dan and Ratchet as my mains. Until they reveal Crash at least.


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 30, 2012)

My girl Nariko? Day 1 purchase!


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 30, 2012)

Now to wait for the PAX trailers.


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 30, 2012)

Seen some of the strategy videos, and now I'm a bit more interested. If a Team ICO character is represented, this now becomes a day 0 buy.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 30, 2012)

There should be a team ICO character by now. (seriously, there should be.)

Im assuming either Ico or Wander during the Tokyo Game Show.


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 30, 2012)

That would be great. Honestly I love all of the Team ICO characters, they can give me Agro and I'd still be happy.

Hell I wouldn't even mind one of the shadow creature from ICO.


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 30, 2012)

Okay wait, a shadow creature would be BOSS!


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 30, 2012)

Agro

Level 1: Ico

Level 2: Wander

Level 3: A random Colossus.


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 30, 2012)

Level 3 is OP! Game patch incoming.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 30, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> Okay wait, a shadow creature would be BOSS!





Replace Wander with Dino and move Dino under the club. 



Keollyn said:


> Level 3 is OP! Game patch incoming.



Patch makes Agro summon all the colossai. :ho


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm now having fond thoughts about a Team ICO addition and the crazy possibilities.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 30, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> I'm now having fond thoughts about a Team ICO addition and the crazy possibilities.



Ico actually might have a chance.  (old pic but still)


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 30, 2012)

I would say at this point the cast is solid enough.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 30, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> I would say at this point the cast is solid enough.



Well, it's supposedly around 24 - 28 characters.


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 30, 2012)

Old pic, but new to me 

@Seph: It is, but there is some time left for some big surprises. I keep remembering characters with strong ties to the Sony brand and they have a good chance to hype even further closer to release.



8-Peacock-8 said:


> Well, it's supposedly around 24 - 28 characters.



How many they have now?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 30, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> Old pic, but new to me



Seems like we might get someone at least. 



> @Seph: It is, but there is some time left for some big surprises. I keep remembering characters with strong ties to the Sony brand and they have a good chance to hype even further closer to release.



Game needs more Gex. 



> How many they have now?



20. We'll most likely end up with 24.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 30, 2012)

If we get Cloud, he needs to be in polygon form.


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 30, 2012)

Hahaha, polygon swag in Playstation All-Star is definitely what it needs.


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2012)

We need cross dressing polygon Cloud and polygon Barret with detachable gun arm


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 30, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> Hahaha, polygon swag in Playstation All-Star is definitely what it needs.



If we get any Final Fantasy rep, they should be in FF7 polygon form.


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 30, 2012)

Barret level 3 is Biggs, Wedge and Jessie riding chocobos.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 30, 2012)

Shit would be amazing.

Speaking of polygons, Polygon Man for final boss?


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 30, 2012)

Speaking of which, nothing on the final boss yet?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 30, 2012)

Nope. Although, I won't be surprised if it's Evil Cole.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Aug 30, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Nope. Although, I won't be surprised if it's Evil Cole.



That would be soo lame lool.

Polygonman or Original Boss. If not then bust


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2012)

What is the difference between Evil Cole and Good Cole?


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 30, 2012)

I don't feel Cole will be it. 

GoW or Infamous does have a strong chance to have a final boss for the game.


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 30, 2012)

The World said:


> What is the difference between Evil Cole and Good Cole?



From what I see, good Cole has his ice power and evil Cole has his fire power.

Evil Cole looks to be more trouble than good Cole.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 30, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> I don't feel Cole will be it.
> 
> GoW or Infamous does have a strong chance to have a final boss for the game.



I think the boss should be Polygon Man, honestly.

It would be a nod to Master Hand in a way.

(how about Calypso? )


----------



## The World (Aug 31, 2012)

Final boss will be a virus or the hackers that hacked everyone's PSN info during the PSN attack/blackout 

Everyone will have a Level 4 where they shoot out Kaz Hirai apologies


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 31, 2012)

Best boss ever.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 31, 2012)

What is everyone's prediction for the last couple of characters?

I still think Musashi from Brave Fencer Musashi and Tomba from Tomba! would be great additions from Sony's lesser known characters.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 31, 2012)

love to see Tomba.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 31, 2012)

I feel that it would do the game justice to add the Hero from Shadow of the Colossus. 

He NEEDS to be in this shit... Image a stage where you're fighting ontop of a colossi. 

That'd be way too beast.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 31, 2012)

Shadows of the colossus stage invaded by War of the Monsters.

Imagine, while fighting on the Colossus, you see the other colossus fighting giant monsters in the back ground.


----------



## Roman55 (Aug 31, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> What is everyone's prediction for the last couple of characters?
> 
> I still think Musashi from Brave Fencer Musashi and Tomba from Tomba! would be great additions from Sony's lesser known characters.


Musashi is Square Enix. And if they do manage a character from Enix it will probably be either Lara Croft or a FF VII character.

Tomba would be great though I don't recall if Sony owns him.

Final Boss should be XTAL from Zero Divide. Fits the hacker bill perfectly.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 31, 2012)

Roman55 said:


> Tomba would be great though I don't recall if Sony owns him.



Nope, they don't. However, a guy who worked on the PSN re-release said he would gladly introduce Sueprbot to the guy who owns the rights to the character.


----------



## Roman55 (Aug 31, 2012)

Here's hoping they get him.

BTW a Battle Arena Toshinden character would be great though it won't happen.

Hell, a BAT character would have been better than "Not Dante".


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 31, 2012)

Of course, a lot of characters would have been better than Dino though.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Aug 31, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Of course, a lot of characters would have been better than Dino though.



Any character is better than Dino imo.

- He sucks
- He is from a upcoming game which was a bad idea. Raiden was already in MGS2 so it doesn't really count
- He sucks
- He is been getting backslash. putting him in the game will only make it worse
- He sucks
- regular Dante has more history with Playstation(First 2 DMC games were PS2 only, PS2 version of VJ, and a Boss in SMT which was a PS2 only game)
- He sucks
- Much more 3rd parties deserve to be in this game(Gex, Sora, Cloud, Lara etc)
- Oh did i forgot to say he sucks?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 31, 2012)

Raiden is almost a bad a choice as Dino. They're both announced merely to promote their upcoming games. Crossover games like these are always promotion engines but those 2 characters are promoting specific games with some bad exposition (DmC much, much more than Rising) rather than the franchise as a whole. And that's what sucks about them.


----------



## Roman55 (Aug 31, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Any character is better than Dino imo.
> 
> - He sucks
> - He is from a upcoming game which was a bad idea. Raiden was already in MGS2 so it doesn't really count
> ...


Fixed. Sora needs to stay out.

Also you forgot:

-He Really Sucks



Deathbringerpt said:


> *Raiden is almost a bad a choice as Dino.* They're both announced merely to promote their upcoming games. Crossover games like these are always promotion engines but those 2 characters are promoting 2 specific games with some bad exposition (DmC much, much more than Rising) rather than the franchise as a whole. And that's what sucks about them.


Snake = X
Raiden = Zero

Why are people still whining about Raiden being a main character after all these years?

I'm actually glad Raiden got in over Snake.  Raiden is not just a secondary character anymore, he is every bit as much a main character as Snake is, he deserves the spotlight.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 31, 2012)

Roman55 said:


> Why are people still whining about Raiden being a main character after all these years?



Because Snake is and always will be the face of Metal Gear. Regardless if Raiden is a main character in 2 games, one of them a spinoff.


----------



## Roman55 (Aug 31, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Because Snake is and always will be the face of Metal Gear. *Regardless if Raiden is a main character in 2 games*, one of them a spinoff.


He is still a main however.  I really don't see how it's disputable.  Just because he's not the poster boy doesn't make him any less of a central character.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 31, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Because Snake is and always will be the face of Metal Gear. Regardless if Raiden is a main character in 2 games, one of them a spinoff.



I think Naked deserves props as well.


----------



## The World (Aug 31, 2012)

Raiden slicing Dino to ribbons

Fun times will be had

Might even bring about world peace


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Aug 31, 2012)

The World said:


> Raiden slicing Dino to ribbons
> 
> Fun times will be had
> 
> Might even bring about world peace



This made me shed manly tears 

Anyone else but me is going to use Dino as a training dummy?


----------



## Roman55 (Aug 31, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> This made me shed manly tears
> 
> Anyone else but me is going to use Dino as a training dummy?


*raises hand*


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 31, 2012)

Roman55 said:


> He is still a main however.  I really don't see how it's disputable.  Just because he's not the poster boy doesn't make him any less of a central character.



You keep missing the point. I'm not disputing the fact that Raiden is a main character or not. He is, I know that. I'm saying that Raiden isn't the right character to represent the Metal Gear franchise as a whole, especially nowadays when his own game is more about flashy, over the top combat and explosions rather than stealth gameplay. Snake should have been picked. He is Metal Gear. Simple as that.  

As of now Raiden is representing only Rising rather than the whole franchise. Like Dino is representing DmC rather than Devil May Cry.


----------



## The World (Aug 31, 2012)

It's clear why they didn't pick Snake, it's because he already is in SSB

Maybe they will bring in Peace Walker Naked Snake or Old Snake to complement Raiden

Maybe for a sequel or DLC


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 31, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQmHbP9_VjI&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ilLHQSNA2bI&feature=channel&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm probably the only one who doesn't care either way that fake Dante is in this.

If I wanted to play as Dante (which I don't), I'd play MvC


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 31, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ilLHQSNA2bI&feature=channel&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]



YES! YES! ALL MY MONIES!


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 31, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> YES! YES! ALL MY MONIES!



Glad you enjoyed her trailer.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 31, 2012)

Sir Dan, looks like the most balance character right now.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 31, 2012)

He's also the Ike of the game.


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 31, 2012)

Nariko maining hard! Only Ico or Nameless.. I mean Wander could challenge that spot.

Although Shadow creature would be auto-main by default


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 31, 2012)

A colossus would be the strongest character in the game.


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 31, 2012)

Colossi vs. The Beast. Send cash or money order to reserve your ticket.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 31, 2012)

We need Colossus Vs. Kineticlops. :ho


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 31, 2012)

Eye I couldn't agree more. You sure know how to spark a person's interest Peacock


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 31, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> You sure know how to spark a person's interest Peacock



Why thank you. 

Still hoping that War of The Mosnters appears somewhere. (Twisted Metal stage, Shadows stage, Resistance stage? One of those would work)


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm looking for Cloud to join so I can punch him.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 31, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> I'm looking for Cloud to join so I can punch him.



But what if he's in his badass polygon form?


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 31, 2012)

I'll punch his 1s and 0s until his data structure morphs him into 3D. Then I'll punch him again.


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 31, 2012)

Someone reminded me of a series that would be interested (but highly unlikely) to be repped. Legend of Legaia.

Hey wait, that also reminds me, why isn't Dragoon getting a rep? Okay Sony, what's going on?

Stop with all the third party reps and remember your own.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 31, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> Someone reminded me of a series that would be interested (but highly unlikely) to be repped. Legend of Legaia.
> 
> Hey wait, that also reminds me, why isn't Dragoon getting a rep? Okay Sony, what's going on?
> 
> Stop with all the third party reps and remember your own.



But this is for characters that are All-Stars on the system. 

Also, Dart will either get in the game some time later or will be DLC.


----------



## The World (Aug 31, 2012)

You almost forget that Legend of Dragoon was made by Sony

Dart and Wanderer would be top main


----------



## The World (Aug 31, 2012)

​​


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 31, 2012)

I know, that's why I said highly unlikely. Though for LoD, a rep there makes WAY more sense than Dante. And Nariko isn't really all-star profile but she got in.

There's also Wild Arms (which didn't too long have a re-release) and Dark Cloud. But yeah, I think it has a lot to do with image and how well they can promote (and meld) with the game dynamics. Still be fun to have Sony collective roster represented or at least nodded at.

But forget all that, Sony better do what they can to get Crash and Spyro in it.


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 31, 2012)

The World said:


> You almost forget that Legend of Dragoon was made by Sony
> 
> Dart and Wanderer would be top main



My brother would come out of his gaming retirement if Dart was in it.


----------



## The World (Aug 31, 2012)

Level 3 Divine Dragoon form


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 31, 2012)

Divine Dragon Cannon! Waaah!


----------



## The World (Aug 31, 2012)

Blazing Dynamo! Volcano!

Dat Dragon buster 



Should give whatever Nariko or Dino use a run for their money


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 31, 2012)

I just realize that will make quite a few transform specials in the game if Dart is in.

No way is his level 3 not changing into the Divine Dragoon. But I wonder if his Red Eye will be one of the other levels


----------



## The World (Aug 31, 2012)

There would also be summoning the element dimension


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## Keollyn (Aug 31, 2012)

Why would he turn Red Eye for his level 3? That movelist is totally unbelievable


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 31, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> Why would he turn Red Eye for his level 3? That movelist is totally unbelievable



Still the best movelist that i could find.


----------



## steveht93 (Aug 31, 2012)

Im gonna buy this game but I don't see any character worth maining.this game needs snake,sora,and crash.


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 31, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> Im gonna buy this game but I don't see any character worth maining.this game needs *snake,sora,*and crash.



No it doesn't.


----------



## steveht93 (Aug 31, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> No it doesn't.



Yes it does


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 31, 2012)

Let me reiterate what this game is

*Playstation* All-Stars. Stop trying to have all these 3rd party characters fill the roster. Sony has enough of their own. Hell, this game could be a good way to get lesser known recognition.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 31, 2012)

*First/Second Party characters that need to be in:*
Wander/Ico
Kat
Chimera Hybrid
Dart
Robbit

*Third Party:*
Lara Croft/Gex
Square Enix RPG character
Crash/Spyro

Sony owned characters out weigh the third parties.


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 31, 2012)

Anyway, has Kat been hinted at or anything? Her game just came out (we know promotion seems to be a strong deciding factor), so that would make sense.

Plus her design is wicked cool.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 31, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> Anyway, has Kat been hinted at or anything? Her game just came out (we know promotion seems to be a strong deciding factor), so that would make sense.
> 
> Plus her design is wicked cool.



And we need more female characters in this game.

Also, no. There has been no hints. However, since this game will be on the Vita, it seems only fair to use her to represent the Vita.


----------



## The World (Aug 31, 2012)

Klonoa also needs to make the third party list :33


----------



## The World (Aug 31, 2012)

I haven't been able to play Gravity Rush 

I'm gonna go youtube it


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 31, 2012)

The World said:


> Klonoa also needs to make the third party list :33



At least he'd have a chance here. 

Because Smash Bros is Pac-Man's turf.


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 31, 2012)

Here's some more 1st/2nd party characters

Jeanne D'Arc (highly unlikely)
Jennifer Tate (highly unlikely)
Arc
Gabe Logan
Either character from Folklore (highly unlikely)
Someone from Rogue Galaxy (not familiar with this series personally)
Mother F'n Robbot  
Unico from Payo & character from Journey (fits the promotion theme I'm getting from this)

And all that I mentioned previously

From series they can do, but not too much of a fit:
Dead Nation
Starhawk
Heavy Rain

P.S. FF7 in my opinion HAS to be repped. I may not be a fan of the game, but even I respect what it did for the brand.


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 31, 2012)

The World said:


> Klonoa also needs to make the third party list :33



Yes, positively yes!


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 31, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> Here's some more 1st/2nd party characters
> 
> Jeanne D'Arc (highly unlikely)
> Jennifer Tate (highly unlikely)
> ...



About Starhawk

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QiaDSmbgyMg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 31, 2012)

I guess that works. Series that aren't perfect fit character-wise can always be used that way.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 31, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> I guess that works. Series that aren't perfect fit character-wise can always be used that way.



Stage mash ups are awesome. 

Too bad that was a beta stage. I really hope it can be unlocked though. The idea of fighting on a train that is being attacked by jets is amazing.

Can never get  either.


----------



## The World (Aug 31, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> Here's some more 1st/2nd party characters
> 
> *Jeanne D'Arc *(highly unlikely)
> Jennifer Tate (highly unlikely)
> ...



I would love to have characters from those games in this, but highly unlikely

Except maybe Journey


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 31, 2012)

I hope so too. No sense keeping a stage design from the game. 

It's not like they have to pay royalty or anything like those numerous 3rd party characters fans seemingly don't understand cost extra to acquire 



The World said:


> I would love to have characters from those games in this, but highly unlikely
> 
> Except maybe Journey



Don't you just hate those highly unlikely scenarios?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 31, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> I hope so too. No sense keeping a stage design from the game.
> 
> It's not like they have to pay royalty or anything like these numerous 3rd party characters fans seemingly don't understand cost extra to acquire



Yes. it would look amazing to see Nariko Vs. Raiden Vs. Dino on the beta stage.  (Since they're combo heavy.)

I just noticed you put Heavy Rain in the last post. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sqzbcoUwHD0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 31, 2012)

I can totally see that happening


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 31, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> I can totally see that happening



Level 1: JASON, JASON, JASON!!!! Everyone dies.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 1, 2012)

So, it is true.

Sir Daniel is back


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 1, 2012)

This guy needs to be fired.



DestinyDestroyer said:


> So, it is true.
> 
> Sir Daniel is back



But of course.


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 1, 2012)

Good to see that there is a creepier Nariko fanboy than myself


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 1, 2012)

Those fucking journalists.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 2, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> This guy needs to be fired.
> 
> 
> 
> But of course.



God damn that is creepy 0.0


----------



## Rasendori (Sep 2, 2012)

DA fuck is my Sora at??!?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 2, 2012)

Rasendori said:


> DA fuck is my Sora at??!?



Behind Cloud and Lighting.


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 2, 2012)

Rasendori said:


> DA fuck is my Sora at??!?


In the trash where he belongs.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 2, 2012)

Roman55 said:


> In the trash where he belongs.



Apply cold water directly to burn


----------



## Superrazien (Sep 2, 2012)

I want the Green Ranger.


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 2, 2012)

Sora gets in this game, it better be a DLC 16 months after release.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 2, 2012)

how about 50 years after release?


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 2, 2012)

Exclusive Sora punching bag!

No Moves

No basics

It just stands there waiting for pain!


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 2, 2012)

Roman55 said:


> Exclusive Sora punching bag!
> 
> No Moves
> 
> ...



Sandbag (Smash bros)>>>>>>>>Sora.


----------



## Rasendori (Sep 2, 2012)

Why u guyz be hatin on ma boi Sora?


----------



## The World (Sep 2, 2012)

Because Sora is a zero-personality/the biggest anime cliche in a Final Fantasy spinoff game with Disney characters


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 2, 2012)

I have no problem with Sora. Just not for this game.


----------



## The World (Sep 2, 2012)

I have a problem with him and the whole Kingdom Hearts games.

No grown man should be gleeful about playing it.

It's a game meant for kids who can't think for themselves and have no problem being fed generic trash with a glossy outer veneer

I don't even hate the game series, I just hate it's fandom really who jump head over heels for the lowest form of entertainment


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 2, 2012)

I've learned to tolerate any fanbase given Saiyuki's one.


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 2, 2012)

The World said:


> I have a problem with him and the whole Kingdom Hearts games.
> 
> No grown man should be gleeful about playing it.
> 
> ...


^
This.

And let's not even get into the KH3 thread....which is about a game that might never happen and is less a thread and more a gigantic fanboy delusion.


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 2, 2012)

i like kingdom hearts..... (well at least the gameplay in kh 1,2 and bbs, i havent played the other 4 games)


----------



## The World (Sep 2, 2012)

By fandom I also meant the media as well, just because Nomura was incorporating Disney characters, and they made a big deal about it

But yeah, let's forget about Sora


Now where is Crash and Spyro Sony? 

I mean Crash and Spyro were like the faces of Sony back in the PS1 era


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 2, 2012)

They don't do what they can to get Spyro and Crash in this game, they need to take the Playstation out of the title.

Just not that vomit-inducing Spyro model running around now


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 2, 2012)

I honestly don't mind Sora.

But he shouldn't get in over chacters that deserve to be in imo


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 3, 2012)

Gonna be tough for them to get Spyro since Activision is currently using him for Skylanders.

Don't know about Crash however.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 3, 2012)

The World said:


> I have a problem with him and the whole Kingdom Hearts games.
> 
> No grown man should be gleeful about playing it.
> 
> ...



I see you've changed Roxxas.

But yeah, Sora is very lame, Kingdom Hearts as a whole is a convoluted mess but far from the lowest form of entertainment though, that's more like God of War or Call of Duty.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 3, 2012)

Give us a list, big boy.


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 3, 2012)

I'd love to see (despite it being unlikely) Gabe Logan from Syphon Filter (damn you Raidou for reminding me about that game).


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 3, 2012)

At least sora is better than cloud and his emo ass.  I just want solid snake,crash,spyro.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 3, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> At least sora is better than cloud and his emo ass.  I just want solid snake,crash,spyro.



Snake's not getting in.


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 3, 2012)

Roman55 said:


> Gonna be tough for them to get Spyro since Activision is currently using him for Skylanders.
> 
> Don't know about Crash however.



Why would currently use characters be a problem? Am I missing something?

<---- Barely knows whats up about rights and intellectual property and the like


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 3, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> Why would currently use characters be a problem? Am I missing something?
> 
> <---- Barely knows whats up about rights and intellectual property and the like



Activision is greedy and Spyro is part of a cash cow game franchise that isn't call of duty. Also, Activision has a better relationship with Microsoft.


----------



## The World (Sep 3, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> I see you've changed Roxxas.
> 
> But yeah, Sora is very lame, Kingdom Hearts as a whole is a convoluted mess but far from the lowest form of entertainment though, that's more like God of War or Call of Duty.



My name was not from KH 



Keollyn said:


> They don't do what they can to get Spyro and Crash in this game, they need to take the Playstation out of the title.
> 
> Just not that vomit-inducing Spyro model running around now



Yeah I just looked up his face for the upcoming game.

I don't like it

I want his older model, even his grown up version


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 3, 2012)

I see you Sir Dan.


----------



## Sir Daniel Fortesque (Sep 3, 2012)

i regret getting an xbox so bad
how much does a ps3 go for these days


8-Peacock-8 said:


> I see you Sir Dan.


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 3, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Activision is greedy and Spyro is part of a cash cow game franchise that isn't call of duty. Also, Activision has a better relationship with Microsoft.



I mean I know that much, but it seemed like if he wasn't being used, it'd be easier.

I kind of think that's weird considering money talks.



The World said:


> My name was not from KH
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's horrid. What were they thinking?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNGMQYm8ohA[/YOUTUBE]

Well, Lightning's chances went up majorly since it seems that Square Enix fell in love with her....literally.



Keollyn said:


> I mean I know that much, but it seemed like if he wasn't being used, it'd be easier.
> 
> I kind of think that's weird considering money talks.


Well, Crash isn't being used so.....

Spyro on the other hand is still part of Skylanders. He even has an evil clone of himself as a playable character in the game.



			
				Prediction for the remaining characters said:
			
		

> Crash
> Lightning
> Kat
> Wonder
> Chimera Hybrid


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 3, 2012)

Lightning shouldn't be in it. I think the only FF rep should come from 7. It just makes sense.

But yeah, the likeliness of Lightning is MUCH higher now.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 3, 2012)

Sir Daniel Fortesque said:


> i regret getting an xbox so bad
> how much does a ps3 go for these days



You can buy a 80GB for like 200 bucks.

But to buy a PS3 just for All Stars?

I would do the same thing(if it turns out good)


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 3, 2012)

The World said:


> My name was not from KH



You lie, I saw you with KH Roxas set before.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 3, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> You lie, I saw you with KH Roxxas set before.



lol Sephiroth exposing this guy


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 3, 2012)

Lightning, now the Queen of Square Enix.


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 3, 2012)

If Lightning gets added, I'm cool as long as they put in Kat. If you're going to be consistent, might as well stay consistent.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 3, 2012)

Kat would definitely be the most interesting.


----------



## Big Bοss (Sep 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvKJI4MWlz4&feature=g-all-u[/YOUTUBE]


Looks legit.


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 3, 2012)

You know, I might be the odd one out, but I think I'd prefer Yorda rather than Ico or Nameless.

I think she'd lead to more versatility.


----------



## Big Bοss (Sep 3, 2012)

Grahf and Fei should be added, kicks on the face everywhere. And I agree if a character comes from FF it should be from 7, but SE gonna SE.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 3, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> You know, I might be the odd one out, but I think I'd prefer Yorda rather than Ico or Nameless.
> 
> I think she'd lead to more versatility.



Why not an Ice Climbers pairing of Yorda and Ico?


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 3, 2012)

Grαhf said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvKJI4MWlz4&feature=g-all-u[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> Looks legit.



Yeah Raiden is gonna be pretty _Boss_

Oh? Did I hint at a Big Boss reveal?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 3, 2012)

Grαhf said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvKJI4MWlz4&feature=g-all-u[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> Looks legit.



Little behind the times there.


----------



## Big Bοss (Sep 3, 2012)

If they put Big Boss this would be the best fucking game ever, god tier CQC everywhere.


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 3, 2012)

Grαhf said:


> Grahf and Fei should be added, kicks on the face everywhere. And I agree if a character comes from FF it should be from 7, but SE gonna SE.



So much pain will be inflicted if that ever happened. But yeah, we'd be crazy to believe SE got balls.


----------



## Big Bοss (Sep 3, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Little behind the times there.



Just entered the thread and too lazy to check other pages, so in my mind I am just in time


----------



## Sir Daniel Fortesque (Sep 3, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> You can buy a 80GB for like 200 bucks.
> 
> But to buy a PS3 just for All Stars?
> 
> I would do the same thing(if it turns out good)



indeed sir Dan calls too me

and playing spike and possibly crash sounds pretty awesome too


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 3, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Why not an Ice Climbers pairing of Yorda and Ico?



I think her summoning him is fine, but I think I'd prefer her by herself. But I do see the interesting concept of such a character.


----------



## Big Bοss (Sep 3, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> So much pain will be inflicted if that ever happened. But yeah, we'd be crazy to believe SE got balls.



Yup SE not going to do it.

To be honest I didn't have faith in this game, but now I am really looking forward to it.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 3, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> So much pain will be inflicted if that ever happened. But yeah, we'd be crazy to believe SE got balls.



If this was Nintendo, i could actually see Square giving them the character they asked for. (seemingly better company relationship.)

But seeing as this is a different Smash bros....Lightning enters the game.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 3, 2012)

Grαhf said:


> Just entered the thread and too lazy to check other pages, so in my mind I am just in time



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzFCSgCLFxw[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VInipGOi7YM[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5AGDRQIKkeE[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqDy9dDjpvQ&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUjmD6vcMOE&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQmHbP9_VjI&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ilLHQSNA2bI&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Big Bοss (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks for the videos.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 3, 2012)

So anyway, how about an ice climbers team up of Yorda and Ico?


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 3, 2012)

Lightning chances does seem likely if they were to put a FF rep. But like Keollyn said a FF7 character(Cloud) would make more sense. 

But if She gets added then I wont mind. People have been bitching that there are no female characters and if Lightning and Kat gets added the Female amount will go to 4 and that's more than Smash ever had in 3 games.

Smash: Peach, Zelda/Sheik, Samus/ZZS

All Stars: Fat Princess, Nariko, Lightning, Kat


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 3, 2012)

Grαhf said:


> Yup SE not going to do it.
> 
> To be honest I didn't have faith in this game, but now I am really looking forward to it.



I was in the same boat Big Boss. Now this game has my attention. I'm glad it will be out in November, because I got my focus elsewhere right now.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 3, 2012)

Big Boss for DLC


----------



## Big Bοss (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 3, 2012)

Big Boss gets a Solid Snake costume.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 3, 2012)

SilverShadow881 said:
			
		

> ravenblazer2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This seems possible. Gamefaqs did something right for once.


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 3, 2012)

That makes perfect sense.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 3, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> That makes perfect sense.



It's a sad truth about Square Enix.


----------



## The World (Sep 3, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> You lie, I saw you with KH Roxas set before.



Never 

It might have been my brother

I actually got my IP banned for duping because he was on my account on another computer 

I actually got my name from comic character who was a daxamite like Sodom Yat and I thought the name sounded cool, I was big into Green Lantern and the Green Lantern Corps at the time

It's funny too because a few months after that my little bro got KH 2 and I played it but never beat it. Only got mid way to where you fight that guy who summons a dragon or something



Grαhf said:


> *Grahf and Fei *should be added, kicks on the face everywhere. And I agree if a character comes from FF it should be from 7, but SE gonna SE.



Fuck yeah I would definitely like to see Grahf as a villain role in the game fighting with his bare hands smacking away the mongrels. 

His fist is the divine breath after all 

Screams of death all over the place, no one would be safe


----------



## Big Bοss (Sep 3, 2012)

You are good people TW


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 3, 2012)

The World is good people.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 3, 2012)

False Alarm: fake.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 4, 2012)

TY might appear in this game.  nope


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 4, 2012)

Goku.

It's all we need.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 6, 2012)

Forgot to ask about this. I figure no Assassin Creed or Prince of Persia characters are going to show up?


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 6, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Forgot to ask about this. I figure no Assassin Creed or Prince of Persia characters are going to show up?


Probably not due to multi platform shit.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 6, 2012)

They moved Nariko on the main site.

Possibly a spot for a TGS reveal.


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 6, 2012)

Here's hoping it's a big one.

Since it's the TGS reveal it might be something big over yonder.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 6, 2012)

FF rep, Kat, maybe someone from Persona.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 6, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> FF rep, Kat, maybe someone from Persona.



I'm guessing for TGS.

FF rep - This is very likey since Paul said there will be an RPG character in this game. Most likey Lighting or Cloud 

Kat - She is rumoured to be in the game

Wander/Ico/Yorda - Shadow of the Colossus/Ico is one of Sony's Flagship games. 

Crash? I hope? 

All of these characters other than Crash are from games made in Japan so its likey these are the next reveals.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 6, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> I'm guessing for TGS.
> 
> FF rep - This is very likey since Paul said there will be an RPG character in this game. Most likey Lighting or Cloud
> 
> ...



I see, a possible FF rep, and either a Team Ico character or Kat being revealed.

If were lucky, there might be a more than two character reveal again. (Team Ico character, Kat, FF character)


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 6, 2012)

*Random moveset i made cause im bored as hell*


*Spoiler*: _Yay for being bored_ 















Key:
S = Square
T = Triangle
O = Circle
< = Left
^ = Up
> = Right
v = Down
_____________________________________________________________

Square:

S = Card slash

S+</> = Card Throw

S+^ = Uppercut

S+V = Low card slash
_____________________________________________________________

Triangle:

T = Strong card slash

T+</> = Elizabeth stops an attack spins her finger around and tosses her opponent back. (forgot the name) However, this attack stops Elizabeth in place and requires an opponent to hit her. (Think of Marth's down special in SSB)

T+^ = Freezes an opponent in place.

Note: this move has a 30 second cool down time.

T+V = Thantos appears and spray a dark gas on the ground.

_____________________________________________________________

Circle:

O = Basic kick

O+</> = Thantos deals a low slash with it's katana

O+^ = Thanatos shoots a pillar of fire out of the ground. Launching the opponent in the air.

O+V = Thantos slams his katana down on the opponent's head.
_____________________________________________________________

Supers:

Level 1 = Thantos shoots an energy blast out it's mouth and kills anyone it hits.

Level 2 = Thantos freezes any opponents in front of him then sends multiple pillars of fire at them killing them.

Level 3 = 
NOTE for level 3: This super doesn't need for a character to attack Elizabeth like in P4 Arena. It activates instantly.
_____________________________________________________________

Victory Pose: Elizabeth throws cards in the air then sit on the air itself and smiles at her victory. Thantos is behind her roaring in victory.

Lose Pose: Elizabeth sighs and turns around with her back to the screen.
_____________________________________________________________

Alternate Costume:


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 6, 2012)

You really want Liz in it, eh?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 6, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> You really want Liz in it, eh?



Elizabeth is my favorite character in Persona right now.


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 6, 2012)

I liked her awkward dates with the protagonist in FES.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 6, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> I liked her awkward dates with the protagonist in FES.



She so weird. 


*Spoiler*: __ 















Key:
S = Square
T = Triangle
O = Circle
< = Left
^ = Up
> = Right
v = Down
__________________________________________________

Square:

S = Punch

S+</> = 

S+^ = Uppercut

S+V = Tail Whip
__________________________________________________

Triangle:

T = Strong Tail Whip

T+</> = Karate Kick

T+^ = Strong Uppercut

T+V = Foot sweep

__________________________________________________

Circle:

O = Basic kick

O+</> = Gex Jumps up spins in the air and slams his tail in an opponent's face.

O+^ = Gex jumps up and uses his tail as a spring to bounce off an opponent.

O+V = Lightsaber

Gex pulls out an beam sword and slashes at an opponent.
__________________________________________________

Supers:

Level 1 = It's Tail Time!

Gex kills an enemy with a generic tail whip.

Level 2 = Flies

Gex eats two flies and gains super speed and the ability to spit fire balls.

Level 3 = REZ

Gex summons a TV and turns it on. REZ appears on screen reaches through and grabs the other three players and pulls them into the TV killing them.
__________________________________________________

Victory Pose: Gex bounces on his tail and grins

Lose Pose: Gex lays on the ground with his tongue sticking out of his mouth.
__________________________________________________

Alternate Costume:


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Da fuck...LocoRoco Vs. Shadow's of the Colossus

Anyway, Kat for Tokyo Game Show reveal and LocoRocco stage.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 7, 2012)

Fuck it. 

I just want the dude from Shadow of the Colossus.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 7, 2012)

We all do. We all do.


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 7, 2012)

I want Yorda.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## Keollyn (Sep 7, 2012)

It's only awesome if it ends up true


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 7, 2012)

The Loco picture is most likely real.

I want them to mix Wander into Ico and Yorda's moveset for shits and giggles in all honesty.

Level 2: Wander appears riding Agro and shooting arrows at people.

Oh also.

Some lazy guy did this.





			
				most likely DLC said:
			
		

> 1. Tomba
> 2. Abe
> 3. Scorpion
> 4. Ty
> ...


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 7, 2012)

Oddworld wants Abe in.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 7, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Oddworld wants Abe in.



Haha, implementing Abe in a fighting game would be as difficult as Phoenix Wright.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 7, 2012)

Abe is now a clone of Wario and MVC3 Pheonix Wright.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm hosting a tourney for this game. Winner gets a 20$ PSN card.

to sign up and read the rules go here.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm in brudda.


----------



## pussyking (Sep 9, 2012)

This game better have Crash Bandicoot in it. lol


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 9, 2012)

So, apparently Paul Gale is trying to see if he can make a new reveal.

Also, yeah Ty the Tasmanian Tiger is most likely going to be DLC.


----------



## Rasendori (Sep 9, 2012)

shiit Ty is the maan!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 10, 2012)

Indeed he is.
Liar bird stage would be sweet.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 10, 2012)

Paul Gale's new hints. It seems a Square character is confirmed.


Oh and Ty's chances got slightly higher.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 10, 2012)

It's gonna be Cloud or Sora... No fuckin doubt about it.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 10, 2012)

Actually, Cloud and Lightning. 

Also, Fighter with yellow hair + cat = Kat


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 10, 2012)

Anyone from the UK can do this.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 10, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Actually, Cloud and Lightning.
> 
> Also, Fighter with yellow hair + cat = Kat



As much as I don't like neither of them. You can't deny that either one of them would be fun to play as. 

At this point it can go either way with these two. Sora seems unlikey now(maybe) 

Cloud:
+ Considered to be the most famous FF protagonist
+ One of the most popular Video game characters of all time
+ He is a PS icon(Final Fantasy 7 is the 2nd most selling PS1 game) and most of the games he appeared in are PS only(FF7, Crisis Core, Kingdom Hearts 1 and 2, Dissdia series, Ehrgeiz, Idaki Street)

Lightning:
+ Currently the most recent FF protagonist
+ Has a game coming out(They picked Raiden and Dino to promote their games so they might do the same)
+ Female. Which this game lacks right now


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 10, 2012)

Square will up and surprise us with Id as their rep.

Yes, okay, today isn't AU day.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 10, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> Square will up and surprise us with Id as their rep.
> 
> Yes, okay, today isn't AU day.



Honestly I would love that. Fei would be too badass.

Too bad Square is not that cool to do that


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 10, 2012)

Turns out the FF rep is Kefka. I would be happy.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 10, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> As much as I don't like neither of them. You can't deny that either one of them would be fun to play as.
> 
> At this point it can go either way with these two. Sora seems unlikey now(maybe)
> 
> ...



Actually, after putting some thought into this, we only need one more female character to fill the space that Paul Gale said. All evidence is facing Kat. So we will likely not have to worry about Lightning.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 10, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Actually, after putting some thought into this, we only need one more female character to fill the space that Paul Gale said. All evidence is facing Kat. So we will likely not have to worry about Lightning.



True True. But then again Square is in love with Lightning at the moment.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 10, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> True True. But then again Square is in love with Lightning at the moment.



Another true fact. Super Bot probably changed there mind by this point if Lightning gets in.


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 10, 2012)

Kefka? Is that true?

If Kefka makes it in, meh...


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 10, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> Kefka? Is that true?
> 
> If Kefka makes it in, meh...



Better than Cloud and Lightning and no it's not true unfortunately.


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm not a fan of Kefka, so I feel the exact opposite.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 10, 2012)

I would be fine with Cefka or Cloud, don't care about Lightning.

I main Cefka in Dissidia.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 10, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> I'm not a fan of Kefka, so I feel the exact opposite.



Im not either honestly.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 11, 2012)

Regards from /vg/:


*Spoiler*: __ 



According to Paul Gale’s latest post seen here  . You have S-E constantly getting begged about FFvs13 news and this may be one (small) way to give something to fans.

“* Everything in thiS article was intended as iS.

* There’s still something satisfying in this article, that’s yet to be officially revealed.

* Do you remember this story? Good.”

The “S” being capital at the end shows that it would be the last letter of a name such as NoctiS (especially with the “iS” hint)

Something satisfying in the article that has yet to be revealed is referring to the Square-Enix picture seen here 

The story he is talking about is this one 

The reason why that story is relevant is mainly because of his cosplaying Goku picture. However, it’s not the “Goku” part you should be focusing on. It’s the Saiyan part as what he really wants to show is Vegeta who is the Prince of the Saiyans just like Noctis who is also a prince.

Now there was a comment asking…

“When can we expect the next reveal?

Tokyo Game Show?”

Pale Gale replied “Soon…”




Yep, speculate away. And Dat feel


----------



## Kael Hyun (Sep 11, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Regards from /vg/:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Exsept that was a Hint about Heihachi


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 11, 2012)

He said the Heihachi/Toro hint is being used for the next reveal.

Blond fighter + Cat = Kat


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 11, 2012)

Found an awesome roster but there is a few problems.



1. Gex, Tomba, and Abe will most likely be DLC.

2. Croc's IP died.

3. No ATLUS rep

3. Lara Croft might not get in.


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 11, 2012)

I would truly be disturbed if LoD is not in this game one way or another.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 11, 2012)

Could deffinately see Dart making it as DLC if he's not in the release.

What I want to see:
Sony character pack: Dart, Robbit, Ultra-V, second Team ICO character


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 11, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Found an awesome roster but there is a few problems.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think we will see Old Snake.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 11, 2012)

I don't either but we might get a secon Konami character. A lot of people think it's Big Boss.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 11, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> I don't either but we might get a secon Konami character. A lot of people think it's Big Boss.



Why would you say we *might*? Has there been a rumour or something like that? If so I'm lost in the dark then


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 11, 2012)

Yeah, rumor going around that Big Boss and Crash will be revealed together after TGS.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 11, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Yeah, rumor going around that Big Boss and Crash will be revealed together after TGS.



I totally missed this one:amazed

Link please?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 11, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> I totally missed this one:amazed
> 
> Link please?



Don't have a specific link but you can find people talking about it on gamefaqs and playstation community forum.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWNUrf6Bkc4&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]

Man This character has poor range besides Neutral Circle and his Level 2 seems to be the only really good Super. But he looks fun so im going to pick him up.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 11, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWNUrf6Bkc4&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Man This character has poor range besides Neutral Circle and his Level 2 seems to be the only really good Super. But he looks fun so im going to pick him up.



PaRappa seems like a fun character honestly.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 12, 2012)

I'd prefer The Boss over Big Boss.

Smash already got Snake...


----------



## valerian (Sep 12, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Found an awesome roster but there is a few problems.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think we'll be getting Cloud, Crash, Kat, Ryu H, an Assassin and a Chimera.

Abe and Tomba will be DLC, seeing as their creators want them in the game (The big reason why Big Daddy was even added) and add in what Omar said about possible DLC (working to add in stuff they missed.)


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 12, 2012)

valerian said:


> I think we'll be getting Cloud, Crash, Kat, Ryu H, an Assassin and a Chimera.
> 
> Abe and Tomba will be DLC, seeing as their creators want them in the game (The big reason why Big Daddy was even added) and add in what Omar said about possible DLC (working to add in stuff they missed.)



Ryu Hayabusa is the most questionable to be honest but i can see him. (Tekken (Heihachi) Vs. Dead or Alive (Ryu) this would be an amazing addition honestly.)

Oh and add Scorpion (MK) to the potential DLC list. (Ed Boon has shown some interest back when the game was called Title Fight)


----------



## Si Style (Sep 12, 2012)

Even if this game had Raziel in it, it still wouldn't have enough Raziel.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 12, 2012)

Si Style said:


> Even if this game had Raziel in it, it still wouldn't have enough Raziel.



What if half the roster was replaced with Raizel and the othe half with Cole?


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 12, 2012)

Shit man, I don't even know half the fuckin' names you guys are throwing around..


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 18, 2012)

Multiple stages added. Metal Gear stage confirmed.


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 18, 2012)

valerian said:


> I think we'll be getting Cloud, Crash, Kat, Ryu H, an Assassin and a Chimera.
> 
> Abe and Tomba will be DLC, seeing as their creators want them in the game (The big reason why Big Daddy was even added) and add in what Omar said about possible DLC (working to add in stuff they missed.)


Ryu H. I highly doubt. Since Tecmo/Koei is still buddy buds to Microsoft when it comes to the DOA franchise.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 18, 2012)

Roman55 said:


> Ryu H. I highly doubt. Since Tecmo/Koei is still buddy buds to Microsoft when it comes to the DOA franchise.



honestly at this point people think that any character that has at least appear in 1 Sony console has a chance.

"Gaiz I think Megaman should be in the game cause he apeared in PlayStation derp" 

Anyway I honestly don't think Ryu.H would bring anything new to this game. He would be Raiden with weapons and a fucking bird drop. 

But they should make him hard to play as just to reference NG difficulty


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 18, 2012)

Also a lot of possible moves that he could have are already taken by that cosplayer in the roster trying to be Dante.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 18, 2012)

Ken Kutaragi should be a character.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 18, 2012)

Roman55 said:


> Also a lot of possible moves that he could have are already taken by that cosplayer in the roster trying to be Dante.



honestly putting Dante in All Stars would of been one of the best third party choices ever. 

Devil May Cry has only 4 games and Dante has so much moves that he can use. MvC3 Dante had over 20 moves iirc. If he can have that much moves in a game like Marvel. Imagine the potential in this game? 

Fuck even Nero has more moveset potential than Dino

But too bad Capcom is a stupid company


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 18, 2012)

Needs moar Gex


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 18, 2012)

Where's Laharl?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Abk_v6NKu9I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 19, 2012)

New Paul Gale hint 



1987 eh. 

Metal Gear Solid ? Big Boss/Snake
Final Fantasy ? Cloud/Lightning
Mega Man ? Megaman
Street Fighter ? Ryu
Castlevania ? Castlevania Rep

Its cleary Metal Gear and Final Fantasy

- Megaman and Castlevania is unlikely.
- Street Fighter is well... not as unlikey but I don't see it.
- Square Enix Rep was hinted 
- David Hayter was said to voice a character
- Metal Gear stage was confirmed(That doesn't say anything) 
- Paul hinted Cloud 

So the TGS reveals will be...

Snake/Big Boss 
FF rep - most likely Cloud
Kat 
Wander
Crash?

This also helps that these games are made in Japan. If this is true the final reveals will be one of the best in recent times. 

Brawl final reveals were - Wolf, Toon Link, and Jigglypuff. That was lame.

EDIT: Also


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 19, 2012)

I hate it when they speak in riddles.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 19, 2012)

Can't be helped since Paul isn't allowed to just tell us.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 19, 2012)

Big Boss is really likely at this point.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 19, 2012)

> What’d you do in 1987?



I was only an egg then!


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 19, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> I was only an egg then!



I wasn't even nothing back then 

If he said 1994 then that would of been a different story.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 19, 2012)

It's all just a huge gimmick to release Goku... I swear.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 19, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> It's all just a huge gimmick to release Goku... I swear.



Honestly if you think about it Goku fits in this game really well.

Well... He can fit in any fighting game really well. Except for any big 3D fighters.

But then again...

Virtua Figher/Tekken: Goku without Ki Blast.

Soul Calibur: Goku with Pole Staff(Fuck you Kilik)


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HY36AvSzrwg&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]

Not Brawl level in terms of music quality but funny since it sounds like they're yelling turtle at times.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 20, 2012)

TGS trailer

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPSM9alxOtQ&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]

sly stage is invaded by LBP


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 20, 2012)

Thaaaaat shit is beast. ^


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 20, 2012)

Right now This game > Brawl

Yeah I said it


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 20, 2012)

^
I wouldn't argue that.


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 20, 2012)

Everytime I see a new post in this thread, my Katdar starts tingling.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 20, 2012)

Kat picture is fake now.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 20, 2012)

New costumes. Sweet Tooth and his swag


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 20, 2012)

Single player shit and easter eggs in this podcast at 23 minutes.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 20, 2012)

It doesn't look like we are getting any more characters on the main roster if they didn't announce anything at TGS. Was hoping for at least two more characters.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 20, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> It doesn't look like we are getting any more characters on the main roster if they didn't announce anything at TGS. Was hoping for at least two more characters.



Supposedly there will be an announcement tomorrow.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 20, 2012)

I thought the new trailer was the announcement. 

You got my hopes up, you better be right.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 21, 2012)

A character.. AGAIN.

Shit, son, not even smash bros had this many character reveals. Lol


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 21, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> A character.. AGAIN.
> 
> Shit, son, not even smash bros had this many character reveals. Lol



Confirmed Metal Gear Ray.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 21, 2012)

Not sure if this was posted yet but. 

Nariko and Dino are rivals in this game


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 21, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Not sure if this was posted yet but.
> 
> Nariko and Dino are rivals in this game


I wonder why.....

InB4 "they put Dino in because Ninja Theory".


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 21, 2012)

Metal Gear Ray Vs. blob Loco Roco rivalry.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 21, 2012)

No Story mode in All Stars. Seth Killian said that the single player mode is choosing a character, participating in an arcade ladder, fight your rival and then the game’s final boss. So its just like an arcade mode. 

Not really too disappointed cause I don't really care for a story in a fighting game. Just want to fight people and be the best.


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 21, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> No Story mode in All Stars. Seth Killian said that the single player mode is choosing a character, participating in an arcade ladder, fight your rival and then the game’s final boss. So its just like an arcade mode.


Or a Fighting Game Story mode back in the olden days B4 Guilty Gear showed that they could have them without excuse plots.

I don't care either, you really can't have much of a story with this kind of game idea.


----------



## Big Bοss (Sep 21, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Big Boss is really likely at this point.



Him and Cloud being in this game would be great.



Sol_Blackguy said:


> TGS trailer
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPSM9alxOtQ&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]
> 
> sly stage is invaded by LBP



Damn, I seriously didn't have any expectations with this game, but this looks amazing.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r5bA7lk3CJc[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0iCudXwRAEA&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 21, 2012)

Eh he was one of the top players in SSF2 in the USA. And All Stars and Street Fighter are to different games. its probably because he is not used to this type of game.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 21, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Eh he was one of the top players in SSF2 in the USA. And All Stars and Street Fighter are to different games. its probably because he is not used to this type of game.



He actually has mentioned that he likes these types of games. (in that podcast. he said that he has pitched the idea of a party brawler before)


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 21, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> He actually has mentioned that he likes these types of games. (in that podcast. he said that he has pitched the idea of a party brawler before)



That I didn't know lool. 

But shit imagine if Capcom made a party brawler? That would seriously be epic.... If Capcom wasn't an bad company.  

Street Fighter, Megaman, Devil May Cry, Resident Evil, Okami, Ghost n Goblins, Rival Schools, Power Stone, Strider, God hand, Red Earth, and many more series.


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 21, 2012)

Big Bοss said:


> Him and Cloud being in this game would be great.


That would be pretty nice huh...


Sol_Blackguy said:


> That I didn't know lool.
> 
> But shit imagine if Capcom made a party brawler? That would seriously be epic.... If Capcom wasn't an bad company.
> 
> Street Fighter, Megaman, Devil May Cry, Resident Evil, Okami, Ghost n Goblins, Rival Schools, Power Stone, Strider, God hand, Red Earth, and many more series.


They should hurry up and make Capcom All Stars. Stop crossing over with other folks and use the people you got.

Either like this or something along the lines of the VS series.


----------



## Big Bοss (Sep 21, 2012)

Big Boss CQC everyone would be glorious.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## Big Bοss (Sep 21, 2012)

Especially Dante, he is going to be the official punching bag of the game.


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 21, 2012)

Watch. As soon as the game hits they'll be plenty of Anti Dino vids from this on YT.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 21, 2012)

Roman55 said:


> That would be pretty nice huh...
> They should hurry up and make Capcom All Stars. Stop crossing over with other folks and use the people you got.
> 
> Either like this or something along the lines of the VS series.



Well time to post a blog about this. 




Big Bοss said:


> Especially Dante, he is going to be the official punching bag of the game.



Dino is everyones punching bag. Unless he ends up really solid(which sadly I see that happing) I can easily see him being the least used character in the game.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 21, 2012)

Big Boss stabbing Dante in the back of the head while Nathan Drake punches him in the gut.


----------



## Big Bοss (Sep 21, 2012)

Roman55 said:


> They should hurry up and make Capcom All Stars. Stop crossing over with other folks and use the people you got.
> 
> Either like this or something along the lines of the VS series.



Is really surprising that they haven't done it yet, hell if anything they should be doing it first instead of Sony, but Crapcom isn't know these days for having good ideas.

Still waiting for another game like Capcom Vs SNK 2.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 21, 2012)

Capcom Vs. Big Idea

Street Fighter Vs. Veggie Tales.

GG everyone


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 21, 2012)

Big Bοss said:


> Is really surprising that they haven't done it yet, hell if anything they should be doing it first instead of Sony, but Crapcom isn't know these days for having good ideas.
> 
> Still waiting for another game like Capcom Vs SNK 2.


They kinda did with Capcom Fighting Jam. But that game was sub par at best (_though honestly it isn't as bad as people say it is_) and the only really cool things were Ingrid and being able to pummel people with Jedah and Hauzer.


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 21, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Well time to post a blog about this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know I'll be using him. But that's because I have a habit of not conforming to the norm.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 21, 2012)

New Paul Gale hints. Wander and ????**


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 21, 2012)

Sunset?! OMG I loved that game!


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 21, 2012)

Such a great game. 

At least an ICO character is getting in.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 21, 2012)

If anyone wants to see the announcements, the stream is here with time details.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlqr75RRAr8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 21, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> Sunset?! OMG I loved that game!



I'm sorry... I ignored everything you've posted and have watched your sig...

Very nice.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 22, 2012)

No new reveals.

There was a guy in a Toro suit being a badass though.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 22, 2012)

Gamefaqs finally snapped


----------



## Si Style (Sep 22, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> New Paul Gale hints. Wander and ????**



Science, let it be Cloud!


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 22, 2012)

Thats what most people are guessing.


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 22, 2012)

So we are not getting any announcements today?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 22, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> So we are not getting any announcements today?



Nope, we got it yesterday.

Three stages were announced and a giant Toro Inoue is a badass.

Next con is at Eurogamer so we might get a reveal there. (possibly someone from Ubisoft also)

Anyway, I think i can predict the next reveals. Whoever the sunset picture is for and Wander.


----------



## Lord of Rage (Sep 22, 2012)

Pretty excited for this game.
So many kickass characters announced so far.
Sly, Ratchet, Nathan, Jak, Sir Danield motherfuckin' Fortesque, and the list goes on and on.
I wonder how many characters there'll be in total. Has a number been given?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 22, 2012)

Lord of Rage said:


> Pretty excited for this game.
> So many kickass characters announced so far.
> Sly, Ratchet, Nathan, Jak, Sir Danield motherfuckin' Fortesque, and the list goes on and on.
> I wonder how many characters there'll be in total. Has a number been given?



Around 24 at the most. Possibly 22. So the roster is almost done. (this is ignoring DLC)


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 22, 2012)

Ignore the lag
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZzoeKwHYrOw&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 22, 2012)

Superbot is genius

Put Toro in the game and the Japanese will buy this game.

Now they gota put Cloud and Big Boss and they will go crazy


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 22, 2012)

Snake was voted the most popular character in Japan.  Although, that was Solid Snake and not Big Boss.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 22, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Snake was voted the most popular character in Japan.  Although, that was Solid Snake and not Big Boss.



Oh yeah that poll.

Either way Metal Gear Solid is big Japan. So it will still be crazy for them. 

There is also Heihachi and Tekken is pretty big in Japan as well.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 22, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Oh yeah that poll.
> 
> Either way Metal Gear Solid is big Japan. So it will still be crazy for them.
> 
> There is also Heihachi and Tekken is pretty big in Japan as well.



Japan also loves Naughty Dog, Sucker Punch, and Insomniac games.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 22, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Japan also loves Naughty Dog, Sucker Punch, and Insomniac games.



And God of War is decently good in Japan.

3 sold almost half a million in Japan. That's better than what I expected.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 22, 2012)

I think they have a love for Little Big Planet also. But then again, it's hard to find people who hate Sackboy.


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 22, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> And God of War is decently good in Japan.
> 
> *3 sold almost half a million in Japan. That's better than what I expected.*



For a console game that incredible actually. Japanese love their handhelds to much. Console games epically western don't do that well over there.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 22, 2012)

The people in PSABR forms reek of stupidity and lacks common sense.



More characters don't make the game. Good gameplay does. That's the reason why Persona 4 Arena got good reviews yet it had 13 characters. And why are they comparing this game to brawl? Brawl is a mediocre game with a broken character. 

Anyone else think that character amount doesn't mater in a fighter?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 22, 2012)

You should see the PSASBR board on Gamefaqs.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 22, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> You should see the PSASBR board on Gamefaqs.



You mean Cloud vs Lighting forms? No thanks. You should see the IGN discussion thread. 



> I didn't know this was the Nintendo board.  No one is comparing right now except yourself.* I'm saying that MediEvil, ApeEscape, PaRappa and even Fat Princess are too niche to have All Star characters. E*specially Fat Princess. No one goes "Hmm what's a character I would call a Playstation Allstar? Ah Fat Princess!" Furthermore I'm saying some characters aren't even All Stars themselves. Personally I don't think Drake or Sackboy or Heihachi are Allstars but that's debatable. However Big Daddy, no matter what you say, is not. And even Cole. 2 games and I wouldn't say he's a huge character. There is definitely no need for two Coles.
> 
> Also why does this game have Big Daddy? If your reason is correct then that's pretty shameless in my opinion and furthers my argument that this really isn't much of an Allstar game.
> 
> Finally my original argument,* I think that an anime character such as Naruto, Ichigo or Goku should be in this game. Each have at least one Sony exclusive game. All three characters are moderately well know, especially Naruto and Goku. They add great variety to the game and they are all actually fighting characters unlike some on the actual roster.* Also Ramza needs to be in this game.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 22, 2012)

I feel like stabbing someone now. I swear to god if I see anymore Goku/Naruto for SSB4 or PSASBR…


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 22, 2012)

I like a large roster of characters honestly. Doesn't mean I want to sacrifice gameplay for it though. 

And that person in that quote is an idiot, plain and simple.


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 22, 2012)

People are really funny. They are not comprehending that this is the first installation of the game,it's not supposed to have many characters. Last time I remember,the first brawl didn't have that impressive roster. 

Also characters aside from Kirby,link,Mario,and pikachu are not that famous,at least not among the casual gamers.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 22, 2012)

A large Roster isn't a bad thing at all. If they make a game where it has lots of chars, good balance and good gameplay then it would be sick.

Super Street Fighter 4 AE 2012 had that but I find the game to be slow as fuck.

The same people who want a large roster are the same people who complain about characters like Meta Knight or Cable in mvc2 being broken


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 22, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> People are really funny. *They are not comprehending that this is the first installation of the game*,it's not supposed to have many characters. Last time I remember,the first brawl didn't have that impressive roster.
> 
> Also characters aside from Kirby,link,Mario,and pikachu are not that famous,at least not among the casual gamers.



This is what makes me fine with a few of Sony's characters missing from the roster.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 22, 2012)

Im actually surprised that this game is going to have 25 characters. You can tell that they are saving some characters for a possible sequel. 

This why I like coming here instead of PSABR, IGN or gamefags. You guys have common sense

Reps to you both


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 22, 2012)

First Smash had 12 guys. It's still fun.


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 22, 2012)

Si Style said:


> Science, let it be Cloud!



Oh how I missed that? Damn sunset game being so awesome is why!


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 22, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> First Smash had 12 guys. It's still fun.



I personally find the first Smash to be the best in my book. I still play it time after time


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 22, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Im actually surprised that this game is going to have 25 characters. You can tell that they are saving some characters for a possible sequel.
> 
> This why I like coming here instead of PSABR, IGN or gamefags. You guys have common sense
> 
> Reps to you both



The common sense file is deleted upon logging into IGN and Gamefaqs. You'd think they'd have a sticky warning you of this.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 22, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> I personally find the first Smash to be the best in my book. I still play it time after time



I like it the most also. Luigi was a beast in the first smash.


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 22, 2012)

My gaming buddies who are big fans of smash bros are rubbing solid snake in my face when ever we talk about pasbr vs smbb. I can't stand it anymore.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 22, 2012)

They loose points already for comparing to a game that hasn't come out yet


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 22, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> They loose points already for comparing to a game that hasn't come out yet



It has more to do with solid snake being a big playstation icon but he might not make it in all-stars.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 22, 2012)

So Raiden seems to have a costume that is from before he became a full cyborg.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 22, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> It has more to do with solid snake bing a big playstation icon but he might not make it in all-stars.



Ohh.

Well Big Boss has a really high chance of being in this game.


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm really crossing my fingers for kat. If she is in,I'm gonna make her my main.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 22, 2012)

Speaking of Kat, i finally tried out a demo of Gravity Rush today. I have to say that if i could, i'd buy a vita just for Gravity Rush and All-Stars.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 22, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> I'm really crossing my fingers for kat. If she is in,I'm gonna make her my main.



She also has the high chance of being in the game as well.


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 22, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Speaking of Kat, i finally tried out a demo of Gravity Rush today. I have to say that if i could, i'd buy a vita just for Gravity Rush and All-Stars.



True true...but even though both games are awesome,just two games is not enough to buy a console. We need more games Sony,not ports.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 22, 2012)

Character in the sequel said:
			
		

> Vets: Everyone except some of the third parties. (Big Daddy and Donte)
> 
> Newcomers:
> 
> ...



So these are the ideas i have so far. I was really bored.


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 22, 2012)

Kat better be in this game


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 22, 2012)

There are soo many awesome characters. So this is what I'm going to do.

Main: Raiden
Secondary: Every single character except for Dino.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 22, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> There are soo many awesome characters. So this is what I'm going to do.
> 
> Main: Raiden
> Secondary: Every single character except for Dino.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 22, 2012)

No ledge grabbing still makes my heart ache.

I'll get over it, eventually.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 22, 2012)

This game needs a DDR stage. (just like how Smash needs a Tetris stage)

It can crossover with PaRappa the Rapper and Ratchet and Clank (Groovatron)


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 22, 2012)

lol unlocking stuff.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LORAN-8dwaE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 22, 2012)

Yo man I hope that online modes rumour is true. 

CTF sounds like fun


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 22, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Yo man I hope that online modes rumour is true.
> 
> CTF sounds like fun



Capture the flag plus king of the hill on Dreamscape.

Shit would be amazing.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 22, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Capture the flag plus king of the hill on Dreamscape.
> 
> Shit would be amazing.



I will make sure every Dino player will come last


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 22, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> I will make sure every Dino player will come last



The other three players are Donte. They all end up in forth somehow.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 22, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> The other three players are Donte. They all end up in forth somehow.



I would give you rep but I already did. 

Using that for my sig


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 22, 2012)

Heihachi owning the fail like a boss.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 22, 2012)

Old Badass Grandpa >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Gay Ass Crack Head who think he is Dante. 

Heihachi is going to my top chars for sure


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 22, 2012)

This game seriously needs a playable Chop Chop Master Onion.

Donte getting owned by a giant onion man.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 22, 2012)

Chop Chop Master Onion, Kevin Butler and Heihachi vs Dino


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 22, 2012)

Shit gets so real that Donte somehow ends up in Super Smash bros. Reggie, Miyamoto, and Sakurai then proceed to kick his ass also.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 22, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Shit gets so real that Donte somehow ends up in Super Smash bros. Reggie, Miyamoto, and Sakurai then proceed to kick his ass also.



Reggie alone takes this


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 22, 2012)

Donte finally ends up back in All-Stars and ends up getting curb stomped by Heihachi again.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 23, 2012)

So... what was the reveal?


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 23, 2012)

Made a better(Shitty Quality) sig. With my Main.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 23, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> So... what was the reveal?



Just the new stages.**


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 23, 2012)

Still waiting on Shadow of the Colossus.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 23, 2012)

We all are.


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 23, 2012)

Not me.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 23, 2012)

Get banned.


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 23, 2012)

Co-signed Roman... oh wait!


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 23, 2012)

Aboot dat.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 23, 2012)

Are there going to be any new charcters?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 23, 2012)

Annoying Meowth Sensei said:


> Are there going to be any new charcters?



Yeah, latter on.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 23, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 













​
Key:
S = Square
T = Triangle
O = Circle
< = Left
^ = Up
> = Right
v = Down
__________________________________________________

Square:

S = Punch

S, S = Two punches

S, S, S = PaRappa's rapid punch

S+</> = Onion throw

S+^ = Uppercut

S+V = Karate Chop
__________________________________________________

Triangle:

T = Chop Chop Master Onion pulls out a katana, thats still in its sheath, and smashes it over and opponents head. (Katana is from the background of the dojo stage)

T+</> = CCMO throws the katana at his opponent.

T+^ = Holds up a roulette wheel (Um Jammer Lammy)

T+V = (Not sure on this one. lol)
__________________________________________________

Circle:

O = Kick

O+</> = Karate Kick

O+^ = Flip kick

O+V = Foot sweep
__________________________________________________

Supers:

Level 1 = Kick, Kick, Punch, Chop! It's all in the mind!

Chop Chop does two flip kicks and knocks his opponent in the air. He then uppercuts the enemy and ends it with a Karate chop.

Level 2 = Student

Chop Chop summons one of his students to attack his opponents. (Basically Kuma but faster and easier to avoid.)

Level 3 = Giant Chop Chop Master Onion!

Master Onion turns into a giant and proceeds to chop/kick/punch everything.
__________________________________________________

Victory Pose: CCMO does his pose move. (PaRappa The Rapper)

Lose Pose: CCMO is laying on his back panting.
__________________________________________________

Alternate Costume:


__________________________________________________

Rival: Heihachi Mishima


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 24, 2012)

Voice acting

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zav-TSdkQLc&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kael Hyun (Sep 24, 2012)

Terra Strong is Best Princess.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 24, 2012)

I think my favorite voice was Sir Dan's. His voice was beautiful.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 24, 2012)

25 characters confirmed by Paul Gale.



Ignoring the fact that it came from Gamefaqs, theres a potential 30 characters in all. (the rest likely begin DLC)


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 24, 2012)

Lol gamfags 

Anyways its quite clear who are the last 5 

Kat
Big Boss/Snake 
Crash
Cloud/Lightning 
Wander

If I'm wrong then I will stop coming here


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 24, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Lol gamfags
> 
> Anyways its quite clear who are the last 5
> 
> ...



Little extreme 

I would say that Big Boss is most likely not in since i remember Superbot saying one character per franchise. (Evil Cole is a loop hole since he's the same guy) Although, Naked Snake could still end up as DLC.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 24, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Little extreme
> 
> I would say that Big Boss is most likely not in since i remember Superbot saying one character per franchise. (Evil Cole is a loop hole since he's the same guy) Although, Naked Snake could still end up as DLC.



Nah im joking. This is the only place with comon sense. Besides the Trolls and the Pro DmC fans  

Even though there are evidence that leads to Big Boss you could be right. 

Maybe Chimera?

LooL at Gamefags 




			
				Some Douche Bag said:
			
		

> First five (on-disc characters)
> Snake
> FF character(s)
> [Ryu (SF)]
> ...


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 24, 2012)

Chimera is a character that should be in by now honestly.

I would also assume that they will probably put an Ubisoft rep as DLC.

Oh and have you been to this place?



They're smarter then the main PSASBR forum.

Also, lol Ryu. Scorpion has a much better chance, surprisingly. (plus i want to see Tekken vs. MK)


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 24, 2012)

- Goes to General Discussion 
- Sees no topic of "NARUTO SHOULD BE IN THIS GAME HE WAS ON PS2 DERP"
- Makes an account

Eh Tekken vs MK makes no sense. MK vs SF would be the defining fighting game if weren't for the series being to different


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 24, 2012)

True. I just want to see MK vs Tekken because of the fact that Heihachi Vs. Scorpion would be epic. (If Scorpion gets in with Ryu in a fighting game DLC pack, I will probably flip shit)


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm now interested in who'll be DLC.

All my monies if Jennifer is one :33


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 24, 2012)

Better have Ethan Mars.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 24, 2012)

All I wanted was for Musashi to be included in this game to gain more exposure so that it might have a chance to warrant another Brave Fencer sequel..


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 24, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> All I wanted was for Musashi to be included in this game to gain more exposure so that it might have a chance to warrant another Brave Fencer sequel..



Maybe as DLC.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 24, 2012)

I really hope so. He could be Square's representative. I've had enough of Final Fantasy characters honestly especially Cloud Strife I dont see anything special about him. And SE need to make characters from their other franchise relevant they're depending on FF like its the only game they've ever made.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 24, 2012)

Sir Dan has a nice anime eye ball going on. 



			
				Dat Paul Gale said:
			
		

> Jack Sparrow, as played so memorably by Johnny Depp in the "Pirates of the Caribbean" movie series, might be a pirate, but we kind of doubt he'd steal a passenger ferry and randomly crash it into other boats.
> But that's just what a drunk American Man did last fall, according to the U.K. Telegraph, and he was claiming to be Jack Sparrow when he did it.
> The newspaper reports that Paul Gale, from Las Angeles, California, climbed onto a moored double-decker ferry, unmoored it, and smashed it into a number of other vessels as he drifted away. But the best part? Gale was reportedly yelling "I'm Jack Sparrow!" and "I'm a pirate!" as he stole the boat.
> 
> ...


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 24, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> I really hope so. He could be Square's representative. I've had enough of Final Fantasy characters honestly especially Cloud Strife I dont see anything special about him. And SE need to make characters from their other franchise relevant they're depending on FF like its the only game they've ever made.



As much as I agree, Cloud Strife or any FF7 character not being in this game as Square's rep is weird as all hell.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 24, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> As much as I agree, Cloud Strife or any FF7 character not being in this game as Square's rep is weird as all hell.



Other than Cloud. The only FF7 characters that would be a possibility is Zack, Seph, and Vincent.

Cloud should be the only one who should rep FF7 though


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 24, 2012)

You know what''s hilarious about this game?

Since this game runs at 60 fps, Donte's gameplay looks much faster and better than the actual DmC game.

That's just precious.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 24, 2012)

As Much as I despise him. He looks like he can end up to be a good character gameplay wise.

he is still my training dummy though


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 24, 2012)

The PSASBR bored finally has a good thread.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 24, 2012)

Is looks like they have some creditability.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 24, 2012)

Too bad it won't last long.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 24, 2012)

Scumbag Fighting game fan.

>Complains about small roster wants bigger roster
> Complains when about the game being unbalanced

>Kat shouldn't be in this game. She has been in one game
> Naruto should be in this game. All of his games were on the PS2


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 24, 2012)

From what I've seen the only ones who cry about this game are smash bros fanboys who scream "this is an exact ripoff of smash bros!!!" No matter how many times I explain to them how its different, the only argument i hear is another mascot fighter= smash bros ripoff


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 24, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Scumbag Fighting game fan.
> 
> >Complains about small roster wants bigger roster
> > Complains when about the game being unbalanced
> ...



>claims none of the first revealed characters are "all-stars"


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 24, 2012)

cnorwood said:


> From what I've seen the only ones who cry about this game are smash bros fanboys who scream "this is an exact ripoff of smash bros!!!" No matter how many times I explain to them how its different, the only argument i hear is another mascot fighter= smash bros ripoff



The game is alot different from Smash and by the looks of it. It could be potentially better.


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 24, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> The game is alot different from Smash and by the looks of it. It could be potentially better.



The only way i can describe this game is a cross between smash and a traditional fighting game. It might not be liked as much due to its possibly higher learning curve. Which is a shame, people are too coddled these days.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 24, 2012)

cnorwood said:


> The only way i can describe this game is a cross between smash and a traditional fighting game. It might not be liked as much due to its possibly higher learning curve. Which is a shame, people are too coddled these days.



That's why I like this game. Its a combination between a Party Fighter and a Traditional One.

But it is a shame. Critics are going to compare this game to Smash when they do reviews. Most Casual Fans are saying its a Smash Bros Clone. And the Usual Hardcore Fighting game fans will dismiss it as a Party Fighter. 

There is no winning with this game despite being an awesome idea.


----------



## Rasendori (Sep 25, 2012)

It's ridiculous to say this game isn't a smash ripoff. It's just even more ridiculous to not give this game a chance because of that..

Yeah Playstation copied smash, but who gives a fuck? I want another well made smash like game with different character.


----------



## John479 (Sep 25, 2012)

Then the game will have many copyrights of ownership at the beginning.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 25, 2012)

Boss music and HERE COMES A NEW CHALLENGER! music
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4a2TiYIr4TI&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UW1Pa17rCvU&feature=channel&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 25, 2012)

Dat BGM. I love it. Feels so epic. Now I really want to know who is the boss. Polygon man? Kevin Butler? Someone Original?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 25, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Dat BGM. I love it. Feels so epic. Now I really want to know who is the boss. Polygon man? Kevin Butler? Someone Original?



Maybe the final boss is actually Calypso for his lulz worthy endings.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 25, 2012)

But yeah, Paul Gale seems to hate Lightning and she might have been chosen in the end.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 25, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> But yeah, Paul Gale seems to hate Lightning and she might have been chosen in the end.



I would of preferred Cloud but I'm ok with Lightning. 

I can't wait to the PSABR forums when she is officially revealed.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 25, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> I would of preferred Cloud but I'm ok with Lightning.
> 
> I can't wait to the PSABR forums when she is officially revealed.



Imagine gamefaqs. 

Anyway, i don't like her but oh well. I did think she was a better character than Cloud in all honesty. (despite the fact that she doesn't deserve to be in over Cloud)

Can't wait to see the stage that the PaRappa The Rapper universe invades. (i really hope it's a DDR stage since it would be the PSASBR version of a Tetris stage for smash)


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 25, 2012)

Meh on Lightning, but it's almost predictable given Square has no backbone.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 25, 2012)

Agreed. This is also the reason why Lara Croft, Gex, and Kaine/Raizel aren't in.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 26, 2012)

cnorwood said:


> The only way i can *describe this game is a cross between smash and a traditional fighting game*. It might not be liked as much due to its possibly higher learning curve. Which is a shame, people are too coddled these days.



You said it yourself. 

Your argument dies there, son.. 

I, being a major SSB fanboy, don't call this out on being a ripoff. It's not.

It IS, however, a copy of sorts. The facts are so goddamn obvious even a monkey could point them out.

I, for one, am going to give this game a shot. I'm excited to play it and see what different things it bring to the table, if any.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 26, 2012)

I've been hearing that this game is superior to current Smash. 

Although, it will not do as well in the sales area. (i know that for sure)


----------



## Raidoton (Sep 26, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> I've been hearing that this game is superior to current Smash.


It won't beat Melee. Not even the next Smash Bros. can beat Melee :ho


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 26, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> It won't beat Melee. Not even the next Smash Bros. can beat Melee :ho



But it might since it has Namco backing it.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 26, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> It won't beat Melee. Not even the next Smash Bros. can beat Melee :ho



Oh so you work with Sakurai and Namco and know how the game is going to be already? Please wait until we actually see some game play footage. Cause for all we know it can be better than Melee and at the same time worse than Brawl(even though I like the game its stupid as hell) 

Also Namco backing it wont automatically make the game good. Yes they have fighting game background but the only good fighters that they are 3D fighters. But it does sort of give them an edge  

And for PSABR i played the Beta and so far i find it better than brawl. But I will wait til November to make a full judgement.

64 is best Smash IMO. You don't know how much hours I invested in that game. So fun


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey Sol_Blackguy that Raiden gif of yours, that combo he does is like one of Asbel's B-artes. Forgot the name since I sold my game a few days ago..


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 26, 2012)

Insomniac Game's Concept game for what of been their first game on the PS2. Monster Knight.









This guy would of been perfect for All Stars. Rival for Sir Dan?

EDIT: Its a she. Even more better


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 26, 2012)

Should totally be made as special DLC.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 26, 2012)

Looks like All-Stars finally got there parody vids.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 26, 2012)

No words describing how stupid and epic that is at the same time


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 26, 2012)

Sackboy, Sly Cooper, and Kratos are the protagonists.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 26, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7sXlQVKViPY&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KqBQcCPJEU&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]

Wheres my Dreamscape music Rumbalumba?


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 26, 2012)

Im sorry but this BGM is too epic especially around 57 mark.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 26, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Im sorry but this BGM is too epic especially around 57 mark.



I want to hear Dreamscape and Dojo now.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 26, 2012)

I think Omar hates these guys.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSRgLJdks6w&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 27, 2012)

Character themes and the announcer


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 27, 2012)

FUCK!!! NOVEMBER COME ALREADY!!!!

seriously this game is going to be GOTY for me.

Fuck the Nintendo dick riders


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 27, 2012)

true true. 

I still need to get a job so I can get a PS3


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 27, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> true true.
> 
> I still need to get a job so I can get a PS3



Getting a PS3 is kinda cheap these days. A 120 GB cost like $169 maybe going to be less cause holiday season is around the corner. So if you get job by then you can easily get one. 

Getting a PS3 for All Stars? Totally worth it imo. I'm doing the same thing for SSB4


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 27, 2012)

Getting a PS3 for All-Stars, Modnation, and LBP.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 27, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Getting a PS3 for All-Stars, Modnation, and LBP.



All of those games are the most Nintendo inspired games on the PS3.

Little Big Planet - Mario/Kirby 
Modnation - Mario Kart
All Stars - Smash Bros

I never owned the two games but I played them. Fun as hell. Worth it buying a PS3 for those games.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 27, 2012)

Shame you missed the free Little Big Planet.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 27, 2012)

I think I'll get 3D Dot Game Heroes also.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 27, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> I think I'll get 3D Dot Game Heroes also.



Oh also play the Uncharted games its the best PS3 era series.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 27, 2012)

Yep, plan getting those, Twisted Metal, and some PSN titles.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 27, 2012)

Almost forgot team ICO HD collection


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 27, 2012)

Some rival ideas I made up.



			
				rivals said:
			
		

> Ideas I came up with.
> 
> Radec Vs. Chimera
> Wander Vs. Sir Dan (Undead Vs. Holy sword)
> ...


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 27, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> All of those games are the most Nintendo inspired games on the PS3.
> 
> Little Big Planet - Mario/Kirby
> Modnation - Mario Kart
> ...



I own both, and they're plenty good...

It's going to make the PS3.

Without those games, all it would have is GoW and MGS.


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 27, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> You said it yourself.
> 
> Your argument dies there, son..
> 
> ...


every fighting game is a street fighter 2 copy. Even though they all dont play like street fighter, the fact that they all share elements of street fighter 2 it means its a copy.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 27, 2012)

Anyway, reveals possibly happening tomorrow or over the weekend.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 27, 2012)

I hope this time for sure lool. Not that I was mad a TGS its that I wana see a new character.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm hoping for some Wander action or even Kat or the Chimera. (i spent the entire day drawing Chimeras lol)

I'll even settle for a Shadow of the Colossus stage. (hopefully invaded by War of the Monsters so that way the Colossi can be bamfs) Hell just stages in general (Loco Roco is my favorite because of Metal gears being trolled by blobs)

Oh and also theres this.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 27, 2012)

Oh yeah, i need to get Infamous when i get a PS3 also.


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 27, 2012)

Oh you totally forgot there were other free games? 

I have to admit though, when Sony did that big PS+ special, all I played was Infamous 2.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 27, 2012)

Buying a Toro game for my Sister.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 27, 2012)

No reveals this weekend.

Look at the reply to jessej



I can see it happening at the Canada event this Wednesday though. (It's for advertising and revealing characters like Cloud/Lightning and Crash there would help advertise the game)


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 27, 2012)

Canada event? I live in Canada 

Where in Canada?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 27, 2012)

Wish they would host an event at the Mall of America. (i'd get to kick someone's ass as Toro)


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 27, 2012)

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG.

I live in Toronto!!!! Im going to this shit


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 27, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG.
> 
> I live in Toronto!!!! Im going to this shit



Tell me how everything plays. 

If you have a camera that can record videos, film it and upload the shit on Youtube.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 27, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Tell me how everything plays.
> 
> If you have a camera that can record videos, film it and upload the shit on Youtube.



LOL if I don't have a camera or at least I used to have one 

Hoping my friend brings one


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 27, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> LOL if I don't have a camera or at least I used to have one
> 
> Hoping my friend brings one



We need to see this shit so we can see the inevitable Raiden choice.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 27, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> We need to see this shit so we can see the inevitable Raiden choice.



That Raiden choice was the best choice maan. 

But I will see if I can an recording though. But for sure you will see a very very long first impression about the game.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 27, 2012)

Do it, brudda.

Do it for the team!!


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 27, 2012)

Making video right now for this game.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Sep 27, 2012)

No FF rep no buy.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 27, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> No FF rep no buy.



Were getting one don't worry about that.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 27, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Q0MZuEE1JM&list=PLF8FD97165EA9DCC6&index=1&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5l7ic0BygTs&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 27, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> No reveals this weekend.
> 
> Look at the reply to jessej
> 
> ...



At this point it'll make more sense to reveal in October anyway. The closer to the release, the better it is for hype.

Especially if it is a big reveal.



8-Peacock-8 said:


>



I can be there. 



The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> No FF rep no buy.



Don't be that guy.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 27, 2012)

Yeah, I have a feeling the next reveal will consist of mostly third parties. (there's only two left that need to be shown)


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 27, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> At this point it'll make more sense to reveal in October anyway. The closer to the release, the better it is for hype.
> 
> Especially if it is a big reveal.
> 
> ...



aight, i can't take you seriously, man.. 

Your sig is too fucking beautiful to pay ANY attention to what you're posting..


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 27, 2012)

**


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 27, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> At this point it'll make more sense to reveal in October anyway. The closer to the release, the better it is for hype.
> 
> Especially if it is a big reveal.
> 
> ...



Kellyon You live in Toronto?


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 27, 2012)

No, but I've been there and would like a reason to go back.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 27, 2012)

Kellyon Vs. Sol

Two Raidens, no items, final destination


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 27, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Kellyon Vs. Sol
> 
> Two Raidens, no items, final destination



but there is no FD in the game yet lol

Two Raidens, no items, Dojo


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 27, 2012)

Yeah Dojo.


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 27, 2012)

I gotta scrounge up some travel funds first


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 28, 2012)

Too easy...


----------



## solid-soul (Sep 28, 2012)

i wish sony would have giving this to a Japanese developer or something, even with the same character, i cant help but feel the graphic would have been a lot better. 

did it really take them 3year for this?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 28, 2012)

solid-soul said:


> i wish sony would have giving this to a Japanese developer or something, even with the same character, i cant help but feel the graphic would have been a lot better.
> 
> did it really take them 3year for this?



I think longer since they've been working on this game long before the reveal and i think Superbot is doing a good job.

Fun fact: Naughty Dog was suppose to make this game.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 28, 2012)

solid-soul said:


> i wish sony would have giving this to a Japanese developer or something, even with the same character, i cant help but feel* the graphic would have been a lot better. *
> 
> did it really take them 3year for this?



Yeah because graphics make the game /sarcasm

Superbot is actually doing a good job with this game

I will confirm it on Wednesday


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 28, 2012)

Game still needs a Chimera.


----------



## solid-soul (Sep 28, 2012)

well i played the beta, so hopefully the final product will be better. but as off right now am not impresses. 

your right about the graphic, but i just can help but feel it could be better.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 28, 2012)

solid-soul said:


> well i played the beta, so hopefully the final product will be better. but as off right now am not impresses.
> 
> your right about the graphic, but i just can help but feel it could be better.



Looking at the TGS trailer. The beta is garbage in comparison to what they have so far.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 28, 2012)

Yeah they need a resistance rep. Chimera would be perfect


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Yeah they need a resistance rep. Chimera would be perfect



Plus, Having Nathan Hale might confuse people who've never heard of Uncharted and Resistance. (Very small amount lol)

We also need a few more villains and a Chimera would be the perfect nightmare fuel character. (lol children)


----------



## solid-soul (Sep 28, 2012)

so is story mode like tekken, or more like smash meele?
the game need a demon soul rep


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 28, 2012)

solid-soul said:


> so is story mode like tekken, or more like smash meele?



The "story" is like an Arcade mode like Street fighter or Blazblue

You fight a couple of random people, Then you fight your Rival, Then You fight the boss, Then you See your Ending.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 28, 2012)

Speaking of Dark Souls.....



Tommy Wisaeau (or however the fuck you spell his last name) should totally be the final boss.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 28, 2012)

solid-soul said:


> so is story mode like tekken, or more like smash meele?
> *the game need a demon soul rep*



No it doesn't


----------



## solid-soul (Sep 28, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> No it doesn't



why not?
 it one of those (jewels) from this generation, and actual playstation game, better than the new donte.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 28, 2012)

solid-soul said:


> better than the new donte.



True in many ways.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 28, 2012)

solid-soul said:


> why not?
> it one of those (jewels) from this generation, and *actual playstation game*, better than the new donte.



This is what im not grasping....

Just because a character is on the PS doesn't mean they should be in PS All Stars. By logic we should other characters like Bayonetta or Megaman because they were on a PS system -.-

But I agree with you on Donte


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 28, 2012)

Every time someone suggests Megaman for this game, i just laugh at them.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 28, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Every time someone suggests Megaman for this game, i just laugh at them.



Megaman
Sonic
DBZ/Naruto/Bleach characters
Spiderman

Those characters I laugh at


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 28, 2012)

Forgot Batman.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 28, 2012)

Game needs Naughty bear. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5c_tyw08Ik&feature=g-all-u[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## solid-soul (Sep 28, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> This is what im not grasping....
> 
> Just because a character is on the PS doesn't mean they should be in PS All Stars. By logic we should other characters like Bayonetta or Megaman because they were on a PS system -.-
> 
> But I agree with you on Donte



i know that, but demon soul is a least a excusive that has proven it self. 
one of the most unique game this generation. 

i personally won't mind bayonetta or megaman. there seem unique and i like that. 
would still prefer a game that has  suported the plastation in some way than a  multi-platform game


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 28, 2012)

He looks like Ted in a Batman Suit


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 28, 2012)

solid-soul said:


> i know that, but demon soul is a least a excusive that has proven it self.
> one of the most unique game this generation.
> 
> i personally won't mind bayonetta or megaman. there seem unique and i like that.



Wait are you talking about Demon Souls or Dark Souls?

Demon Souls was developed by SCE Japan and Dark Souls was by From Software.


----------



## solid-soul (Sep 28, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Wait are you talking about Demon Souls or Dark Souls?
> 
> Demon Souls was developed by SCE Japan and Dark Souls was by From Software.



demon soul


----------



## Wicked (Sep 28, 2012)

What is it with you weebs and dark souls


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 28, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> What is it with you weebs and dark souls



Good game, doesn't play for you like some games now, actual challenge.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 28, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> What is it with you weebs and dark souls



Oh what the fuck is this cunt is doing here. . Why isn't he banned. 

These fucking mods are useless shits now a days


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 28, 2012)

So, what should crossover with the Bioshock stage? 

Im thinking maybe Resistance or Warhawk. (The blimps start fighting those jets and shit and then the jets and blips will also bomb the stage)


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 28, 2012)

Was just mind fucked by some news.



This is from the guy that claimed that Spyro and Snake were in though. LOL

Wait until Superbot says the same thing before we all freak out.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2fd84zhlKs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 28, 2012)

Slow down the text frames .


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 28, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Slow down the text frames .



Maybe later.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 28, 2012)

lool PSABR fourms. They see anyone post about the game and they believe it.

Gullible pieces of shit  

Not saying he is lying though but Superbot and Paul said there will be a few more chars


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 28, 2012)

Superbot would at least tell us that the rest will be hidden.

Paul gale and Seth Killian the only people not part of Superbot that we can trust.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 28, 2012)

Those dipshits at IGN seem to think that the no more character thing is true.

Superbot better do damage control or they will lose a shit ton of pre orders and money.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 28, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Those dipshits at IGN seem to think that the no more character thing is true.
> 
> Superbot better do damage control or they will lose a shit ton of pre orders and money.



Im not believing anyone but Superbot at this point


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Im not believing anyone but Superbot at this point



Same here. Honestly, i don't care if were missing the final group (Wander, Kat, Crash, Chimera, FF rep) but i want there to be an actual sequel. This is not looking good for them. Especially not with the fact that the game will probably end up not getting a sequel because of the shit storm that happened today.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 28, 2012)

Well it's confirmed we saw the launch line up. lol So much ass hurt. None of these people are grateful about the game. I, for one, am happy with the roster right now. Big Daddy and Toro will be my mains. (Two of my favorite characters in this game in all honesty)

Plus no one remembers DLC and the fact that Superbot probably decided to go with UNLOCKING characters like Smash.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 28, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Well it's confirmed we saw the launch line up. lol So much ass hurt. None of these people are grateful about the game. I, for one, am happy with the roster right now. Big Daddy and Toro will be my mains. (Two of my favorite characters in this game in all honesty)
> 
> Plus no one remembers DLC and the fact that Superbot probably decided to go with UNLOCKING characters like Smash.



I'm thinking they want us to find out who are the secret characters. Its back to the old days. When you didn't know who is in the game

Everyone forgot about this already. 





> • *Unlock all characters and every stage!*
> • Detailed character profiles reveal every ability, super move, matchups, and tactic!
> • In-depth strategy for both local and online multiplayer modes!
> • Learn to leverage advanced environment tactics providing an essential edge in each level


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 28, 2012)

Ok.....What about this "Paul" guy? All his hints went down the crapper?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 28, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> Ok.....What about this "Paul" guy? All his hints went down the crapper?



Yeah, he was made a fool of.  Seriosly though, his hints could be valid for DLC and unlockables.

Honestly, Paul Gale is a cool guy and very nice to everyone. He is able to get into places people like us won't have access to. He even met some of Gaming's greats. (Miyamoto is the best example)


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> I'm thinking they want us to find out who are the secret characters. Its back to the old days. When you didn't know who is in the game
> 
> Everyone forgot about this already.



 **


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 28, 2012)

Great minds think alike


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 28, 2012)

To be honest if they dont reveal the biggest request this could hurt them. Dont get me wrong I applaud keeping the unlockables a secret but at this point Crash is basically the  mascot for this game.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 28, 2012)

Crash really does need to be revealed now. Hell a final fantasy character reveal would help them also.

It's like Nintendo saying Megaman's in smash then never revealing him to prove it.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 28, 2012)

Anyway, yeah, Superbot needs to fix this with a Crash reveal. Now


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 28, 2012)

I have to agree. As much as Im set for this game they need to reveal big character or confirm unlockables


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 28, 2012)

So yes, also it seems that people are forming mobs to cancel their pre orders.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 28, 2012)

without superbot actually saying this? These people are idiots


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 28, 2012)

Agreed. I've never seen so much stupidity in such a long time.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 28, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Agreed. I've never seen so much stupidity in such a long time.



You should of seen MVC3 during before release.

The last characters were...

Akuma - Shoto Clone
Sentinel - A gian robot who was cheap in the last game 
Hisen-ko - A Darkstalker char who got in over Talbain or Jedah two highly requested characters 
Taskmaster - A char who no one knows

I didn't really mind those characters(Akuma is my fav sf) but alot of people were pissed that they got in over Megaman, Gambit, and Venom

But sad part is they ended up buying the game just like people are going to in this one.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 28, 2012)

Pretty much. Now let's wait and see how everything turns out.


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm just waiting for November now. All this "Will they, won't they reveal" is too stressing!


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 28, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> I'm just waiting for November now. All this "Will they, won't they reveal" is too stressing!



Agreed. Im just waiting also. Although, Wednesday is going to be annoying considering it's an event day involving the game and people are freaking out.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 28, 2012)

Ok, this is just fucking stupid.



Also, Paul got banned from NeoGAF for some reason.

People need to fucking get over themselves.

EDIT: Anyway, im just laughing my ass off at how stupid everyone is on the official forum and the Gamefaqs bored.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 28, 2012)

Too lazy to read that

what does it says


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Too lazy to read that
> 
> what does it says



Some bullshit about people getting layed off because of the leak that had Raiden, Sir Dan, Dante, etc. (i honestly believed they planned the leak)

EDIT: Now they're going to stalk Paul Gale.

EDIT: Game is rated T now.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 28, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Some bullshit about people getting layed off because of the leak that had Raiden, Sir Dan, Dante, etc. (i honestly believed they planned the leak)
> 
> EDIT: Now they're going to stalk Paul Gale.



This has to be one the worst communities I've ever seen since the Sonic community. 

No fuck that the Sonic community had least a reason to complain about. These guys are just fucking stupid, gullible and ungrateful


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> This has to be one the worst communities I've ever seen since the Sonic community.
> 
> No fuck that the Sonic community had least a reason to complain about. These guys are just fucking stupid, gullible and ungrateful



Agreed. They are beyond terrible. They only used this game as an excuse to get their precious Naughty Dog Crash back. (This is the majority anyway)
They don't care for the game itself like they should.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 28, 2012)

Trust me if Superbot reveal Cloud, Wander, Kat, Chrimera and Snake. But not Crash they will still bitch. I like Crash more than the next guy but I think there is an Obsession going on.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Trust me if Superbot reveal Cloud, Wander, Kat, Chrimera and Snake. But not Crash they will still bitch. I like Crash more than the next guy but I think there is an Obsession going on.



Pretty much. Hell, if they revealed Spyro people will still bitch and Spyro is the second place contender for most wanted.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 28, 2012)

Paul, your the best.



Yep, like i said, that entire link was bullshit.



Oh my....


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 28, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Pretty much. Hell, if they revealed Spyro people will still bitch and Spyro is the second place contender for most wanted.



I think its this new generation of gamers.

They want more and more and more and more

Lets take a look at the original Smash Bros.


The game only had 12 characters but I invested my time with that game than any other game and I still play that game today. If I can spend hours playing a game with 12 characters then I can spend more time with a game with 20. Also I didn't know who was Kirby, Fox, or Falcon was in the game. And guess what? They are my favourite characters in that game. You don't need to know a character to have fun with them.

Heck Spike is going to by one my most used characters and I never touch and Ape Escape game in my life


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> I think its this new generation of gamers.
> 
> They want more and more and more and more
> 
> ...



When i first played a fighter, i never knew i was playing as Scorpion, Reptile, and Liu Kang. They ended up being some of my favorites. Same event with Tekken. Hell, Smash is the reason why Kirby officially became my favorite Nintendo All-Star. (loved the games but at the time, out ranking Mario was a difficult feat)

Paul, your the best.



Yep, like i said, that entire link was bullshit.



Oh my....


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 28, 2012)

I knew it was false.

People believing shit on PSABR forms? No surprise


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> I knew it was false.
> 
> People believing shit on PSABR forms? No surprise



Starts on NeoGAF then moves there. Not a big surprise. They're like the rebellious off spring of NeoGAF users. They bad mouth the NeoGAF and say a lot of stuff they do is bullshit then they end up believing false shit that comes from there.

Kind of glad Paul isn't on that site anymore since he doesn't have to deal with those idiots anymore.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 28, 2012)

I can't wait til they reveal the final characters and they are going to be so dumbfounded 


If there are more characters then I'm going to make a thread at the fourms and tell them how ungrateful they are and how they don't deserve this game


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> I can't wait til they reveal the final characters and they are going to be so dumbfounded
> 
> 
> If there are more characters then I'm going to make a thread at the fourms and tell them how ungrateful they are and how they don't deserve this game



Agreed.

Also, I was about to post that joke video i showed you but it got taken down. (Because everyone seemed to think it was a hint for Snake. How the fuck.....)


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 29, 2012)

I'll make a thread of dildo's and make fun of their mommas..


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 29, 2012)

Do it.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 29, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> I'll make a thread of dildo's and make fun of their mommas..



I wana see that. do it. worth the ban


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 29, 2012)

Oh yes...

I'm gonna fuck a duck.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 29, 2012)

You are amazing.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 29, 2012)

Omar Kendell at the EB games Expo. Possibly a reveal? (Seeing as theres been a reveal at every event he was at)



So will Sony's answer to Sakurai speak about the bull crap? Or will he just give us his dead pan face....oh wait...

NOTE: Im not just talking about characters either when it comes to reveals. We might get a characters, info on the other stuff you can do in the game, and hopefully another rival cutscene. (Probably Dante vs. Nariko)


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 30, 2012)

So it's gonna be a 'how big is my
Cock compared to yours' contest, eh?

If so... I'm in.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 30, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> So it's gonna be a 'how big is my
> Cock compared to yours' contest, eh?
> 
> If so... I'm in.



Do it.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Sep 30, 2012)

Paul Gale hinted Cloud so badly and the one time hes wrong its about the one character I care about.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 30, 2012)

Apparently were all sexist.


----------



## scerpers (Sep 30, 2012)

Stop giving that dyke jew attention. Christ. You people.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 30, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Stop giving that dyke jew attention. Christ. You people.



 i needed something to laugh at though. :33


----------



## solid-soul (Oct 1, 2012)

i my the only one who hope,this will get delay till next year?
because as of right now, i don't see it being a sucess at all


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 1, 2012)

I don't see your grammar improving, either...


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 1, 2012)

solid-soul said:


> i my the only one who hope,this will get delay till next year?
> because as of right now, i don't see it being a sucess at all



Because of a couple of characters that may or may not have a chance didn't get in the game. Why are we forgetting...

- The unique characters: The only game that I know besides Guilty Gear and Blazblue that has an 20 character roster and no clones. Evil Cole and Cole play alot different 

- The stage mashups: One of the best ideas ever

- The awesome music

- The online modes. CTF sounds amazing 

- The gameplay(which I will officially find that out in 2 days)


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 1, 2012)

You son of a bitch...


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 1, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> You son of a bitch...



So lucky that this event is in toronto 

How come you got banned?


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 1, 2012)

Spammed the living shit out of Academy Registration with a nice black BOOTY.

Shit was glorious.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 1, 2012)

solid-soul said:


> i my the only one who hope,this will get delay till next year?
> because as of right now, i don't see it being a sucess at all



because lolbeta = current version right? Yeah, you shouldn't talk if you've only played the beta.

And yes. Your the only one who wants a delay because your whining about the freaking beta.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 1, 2012)

So heres my moveset for Abe (Oddworld)


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 1, 2012)

Man I ain't even know a beta was out...


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 1, 2012)

Actually, the current beta just finished.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 2, 2012)

King_Tetiro said:
			
		

> Btw,
> 
> Furthermore, it was being speculated that your team was in a negotiation
> state with *******, in determining whether to use ******, ****, or
> ...





			
				shikiyakumo said:
			
		

> Three letter names: Kat, Abe, Ryu (Ninja Gaiden), and Gex (Order of chances in getting in from left to right)
> 
> Other possible names: Ezio, Connor, Rayman, Altair, Cloud


New Paul Gale stuff


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 2, 2012)

Cloud.

Fuck yeah mother fuckers.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 2, 2012)

Well I for see Cloud, Kat, AC rep, and Crash. 

DLC: Wander, Dart, Chimera, Spyro, and Abe (it's easier to make moves for Abe than Pheonix Wright  )


----------



## vanhellsing (Oct 2, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Well I for see Cloud, Kat, AC rep, and Crash.



all my money all of them


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 2, 2012)

But what if it's Lightning?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 2, 2012)

> "Furthermore, it was being speculated that your team was in a negotiation state with [Ubisoft], in determining whether to use [Rayman/Altair], [Ezio], or [Connor]. [Connor]Fwas said to be the most likely [Assassin's Creed] candidate, as it would correlate with the new titles release. Finally, [Kat's] inclusion was unknown, but being considered after SuperBot began to read fans? own wishlists across the internet?but unknown as to whether or not [she] made it in."
> F
> IT ALL FITS


Wow. Hoping for Rayman


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 4, 2012)

The playstation event was soo sick. I got a free game(Ratchet and Clank Collection).

So I played All Stars for like 5 hours and I have to say.

The game is soo awesome. I got the chance to play with all of the characters that were available(except for Cole)  

Kratos: The character I played the most. He is the most basic and easiest  character in the cast. He is good at everything but the best at nothing. All 3 of his Supers are pretty decent. If God of War was in 2D this would be the version. So if you played GOW you will feel right at home.

Sweet Tooth: He is a really versatile character that has lots of tools to his disposal. The move where he throws a a bottle of fire and the fire stays there for a few seconds is one of his best attacks. A really good oki move(Reps to anyone who knows what that is). Although his attack speed is a bit slow he is a very awesome character.

Sly Cooper: One of the more fun characters. The fastest character in the game and his specials has to be the most useful overall especially his clock and the lightning ball. Although fun but by no means easy. He is a momentum   based character so he has to be constantly moving to be played effective. His invisible move his his greatest asset yet his greatest liability.

Fat Princess: The best character in the game right now. no joke. She can easily build her meter to lvl 1 in the first 15 seconds of the match. She owns one of the best lvl 2 and 3 in the game. Her minions are good to start combos with. All of her attacks has great range and priority. And to top it all that she only requires moderate difficulty. A very dangerous character. 

Radec: When I heard about him being really cheap in the beta it seems that SB changed him in this version. He is more disadvantaged. 1 - He sucks real bad in close range. 2 - He is slow. 3 - Due to his bad close range game and speed he is not a combo person. 4 - He is extreamly difficult to use against people who know what they are doing. Just like any zoning/long range  character(Dhalsim, Samus, etc) he requires patience and set ups. 

Parappa: One of the more easy to understand characters. While he has no good ranged attacks. He is a total beast up close. His speed which is second to Sly is really good. He also posses the best level 2 in the game. His boom box is also a good bait move to draw in players who are hungry for AP. 

I will talk about the other 6 characters and my overall thoughts about the game later


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 4, 2012)

So, i'll have to play has PAPAPAPARAPPA  (out of everyone you listed)


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 4, 2012)

I was thinking of maybe playing Parappa, but the rest of them didn't interest me since the get-go.

I've been looking forward to Heihachi and Raiden the most.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 4, 2012)

Parappa, Toro, and Big Daddy will be my choices.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 4, 2012)

Oh and apparently there won't be reveals at EB. (not sure if true though)


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 4, 2012)

Omar interview


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 4, 2012)

Parappa and Spike are rivals!


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 4, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> So, i'll have to play has PAPAPAPARAPPA  (out of everyone you listed)



Don't decide yet there were more characters in the demo. 

Big Daddy: I played this character the least because slow characters are not really my interest. As you guys can tell he is more defensive rather than offensive. His major weaknesses is being a huge target and being slow. But his ability to build meter pretty quickly and his level 3 and 2 supers are really great balances it out. Not my choice of character but he is a really great character.

Nathan Drake: He is a very interesting character. At glance he is another character with a gun like radec but he is alot different. He is the best character right now when it comes to mid range. He can play long range but its not that effective and he can close but his attacks are somewhat sluggish. He also has potentially the best level 1 super in the game. 

Heihachi: My favourite character in the 12 character roster tied with Kratos. A total beast in close range. His combos are so epic and tekken like. The Kuma super is so good. The weakness is his aerial game which is pretty bad. 

Toro: This character is surprisingly hard to use. To win a match you need to be constantly changing stances to be picked affectively. But that alos means he has soo many options One of the more fun characters in the roster. 

Jak and Cole were only in the vita version but I only played Jak once and he is a fun character. Cole my friend was playing him and he looked fun as well. 

This game has alot of inspiration to the Smash series. the dodging and air dodging works very similar. Some of the supers are alot like some of the final smashes. Fat Princes Level 3 is similar to Pits FS, Radecs level 2 is simalar to Samus FS, His level 3 is also similar to Snakes.

But does that mean the game is rip off of Smash? 

No. I'm telling you now play the game like Smash and you will loose. Comparing the two is like comparing Street Fighter and Mortal Kombat. They have their similarities but they are completely different. 

Despite not having any life bars, the game its self feels more of a fighter and feels more polished than the Smash series. But being more of a fighter wont make it the better game.

I can tell you its better than Brawl though(Fuck tripping and lower hitstun).

Will it be better than Melee and the Orginal 64? 

Too soon to tell. We have to see how 1vs1 works and stock mode. But I have faith in the game


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 4, 2012)

EB Expo needs the following:

- A major reveal (Crash/Spyro)
- Rivalry cutscene (Nariko Vs. Dante or Parappa Vs. Spike)
- Info on gameplay modes.
- Gameplay of new stages and modes.
- Story mode preview


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 4, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> EB Expo needs the following:
> 
> - A major reveal (Crash/Spyro)
> - Rivalry cutscene (Nariko Vs. Dante or Parappa Vs. Spike)
> ...



According to this no new characters. This was based on me and some guy asking Clockwork some questions.



> - No reveals at EB Expo
> - The 20 characters are unlocked right away. I think he hinted at secret characters but I'm not too sure.
> - Superbot would put Old Dante over New Dante but Capcom wanted New Dante
> - With Cole MacGrath, Sucker Punch wanted 2 characters.
> ...


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 4, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> According to this no new characters. This was based on me and some guy asking Clockwork some questions.



Yep, im still expecting hidden characters.

Also that guy asking Clockwork questions....



The character reveal was just so they can save face after the entire blog incident.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 4, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Yep, im still expecting hidden characters.
> 
> Also that guy asking Clockwork questions....
> 
> ...



That's true but yeah i was there when he was asking those questions.

I know Superbot wasn't that stupid to put Dino. 

But yeah hope there are reveals though.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 4, 2012)

I just realized that Superbot is a third party. 



Sol_Blackguy said:


> That's true but yeah i was there when he was asking those questions.
> 
> I know Superbot wasn't that stupid to put Dino.
> 
> But yeah hope there are reveals though.



True. Damn crapcom forcing them to use Donte. Although, it was probably the same thing for Raiden. However, Raiden is a beast now.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 4, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> I just realized that Superbot is a third party.
> 
> 
> 
> True. Damn crapcom forcing them to use Donte. Although, it was probably the same thing for Raiden. However, Raiden is a beast now.



Putting Raiden in the game was the best thing that they did.

I wish he was in the build that they had yesterday but I was still having fun


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 4, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Putting Raiden in the game was the best thing that they did.
> 
> I wish he was in the build that they had yesterday but I was still having fun



Raiden>>>Snake gameplay wise right now i guess.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 4, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Raiden>>>Snake gameplay wise right now i guess.



I think Raiden fits in the game more than Snake due to being more Offensive. 

Even though I said Snake should be in no mater what. Im kinda glad Raiden is in the game


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 4, 2012)

I am to.

So, do you think there should be character packs for DLC?

Examples:

Sony's forgotten Stars (Robbit, Kineticlops, etc.)

Third party All-Stars (Abe, Tomba, Snake, Scorpion)


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 4, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> I am to.
> 
> So, do you think there should be character packs for DLC?
> 
> ...



Maybe who knows. Scorpion as DLC would be sick though


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 4, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Maybe who knows. Scorpion as DLC would be sick though



True.

I also just noticed that a large amount of the characters people want in this game are dead IP's. (Croc would have been awesome)


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 4, 2012)

All Stars victory themes?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSJyK7ZO2v0&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 4, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> All Stars victory themes?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSJyK7ZO2v0&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]



The last video before Rumba started being a hilarious troll. 

Big Daddy (0:30) Cole Macgrath (0:54) Dante (1:13) Drake (1:31) Evil Cole Macgrath (1:54) Fat Princess (2:11) Heihachi Mishima (2:30) Jak and Daxter (2:48) Kratos (3:07) Nariko (3:31) Parappa PaRappa (3:50) Radec (4:10) Raiden (4:33) Ratchet and Clank (4:59) Sackboy (5:15) Sir Daniel Fortesque (5:32) Sly Cooper (5:55) Spike (6:15) Sweet Tooth (6:32) Toro (6:52)


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 5, 2012)

Project M all the way, brudda. 

Shit is practically perfect in every way. 

Now this is going to be a fun game to dissect and analyze through and through. 

I'll make my final opinion once I've gotten my hands on it.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 5, 2012)

Kevin Levine does the story for Big Daddy and Little Sister.


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm thinking of going to NYCC just to play this game.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 5, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> I'm thinking of going to NYCC just to play this game.



Best reason.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 5, 2012)

Heres the stream for the EB expo


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 5, 2012)

fuck i just want to see allstars


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 5, 2012)

Won't be for a while. 

Anyway, I've been hearing rumors that Ubisoft will most likely use Ezio or Rayman in the game.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 5, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Won't be for a while.
> 
> Anyway, I've been hearing rumors that Ubisoft will most likely use Ezio or Rayman in the game.



Fuck this then. You have FB or something? cause you can message me when they talk about All Stars or something.

Also Ezio or rayman would be awesome


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 5, 2012)

Nope. I actually can't see it right now either since it's comp only.  (on phone)

They will explain what happens on the PSASBR boards (the good and shitty one) though.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 5, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Nope. I actually can't see it right now either since it's comp only.  (on phone)
> 
> They will explain what happens on the PSASBR boards (the good and shitty one) though.



lool alight I'm just excited for this lool.

If not today then NYCC. Clockwork told me that they are holding a tourney there. 

I want to go there


----------



## lacey (Oct 6, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Even though I said Snake should be in no mater what. Im kinda glad Raiden is in the game



Snake was in SSBB, so it would make more sense for Raiden to be the MGS character of choice in PSAS. 

To be honest, Jak and Ratchet are really the only characters I'm interested in playing, if I ever get the chance to. 

God I wish I could go to NYCC.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 6, 2012)

So besides the rumors of Ezio and Rayman, I've heard that Ubisoft might get a DLC character also (probably Rayman) and that they also said that Conner was too new. (LolDonte)


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cw5CyhCuW8I&feature=channel&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 6, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> I'm thinking of going to NYCC just to play this game.



I've ignored everything you've posted a nd have been watching your sig..

I wanna fuck it.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 6, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> I wanna fuck it.



But it keeps changing into a different person.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 7, 2012)

Awesome fake is awesome


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 10, 2012)

Paul revealing what the roster would have been.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Oct 10, 2012)

Cloud,Crash,Old Snake removed.
Wow Cloud was my buy or not buy but removing the biggest 3rd Party rep im not buying just for this stunt.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 10, 2012)

So the entire Chun Li joke was actually a considered thing. 

Anyway, it seems that the characters that were cut will most likely be DLC.


----------



## lacey (Oct 11, 2012)

Aw, I wish they had kept Cloud. I wouldn't have minded Old Snake either.

Can't win them all though. At least Jak and Ratchet are still around. At least as far as I know.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 13, 2012)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Aw, I wish they had kept Cloud. I wouldn't have minded Old Snake either.
> 
> Can't win them all though. At least Jak and Ratchet are still around. At least as far as I know.



Yep they are. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5EMCrPdOJU#![/YOUTUBE]

New rivalry: Sackboy Vs. Big Daddy

Training stage, thats a rip off of Street Fighter's, confirmed

Possible Ico stage is shown

Kat (DmC) is creepy.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Oct 15, 2012)

Get a taste of PlayStation All Stars Battle Royale in the Beta - 
running from October 16 for those who have Playstation PLUS . 
But the good news is that it will become available for everyone On October 23 !

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aRH8iuOfSDs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Will00ard10 (Oct 15, 2012)

The question isn't about the characters but how the game mechanics will be and feel, the potential is very high.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 16, 2012)

Will00ard10 said:


> The question isn't about the characters but how the game mechanics will be and feel, the potential is very high.



They work well and the game is great. Most of the people who complained about it played the game and now they think it's awesome.

So basically, the people who haven't even touched it are bitching about it for no reason.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 16, 2012)

Lol Ray


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GqQX8nTsyPY&feature=channel&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AoYJuxB1Uq0&feature=channel&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fj0KCitnaek[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wrMDAHBJm7c[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfc7bx32Sfc[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ZNSM3FsLTM[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUF1GEvWD1U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 16, 2012)

What the flying fuck.....


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 16, 2012)

Donte trying really hard to be cool.


----------



## valerian (Oct 16, 2012)

Apparently the new beta is twice the size of the old one. 

I wonder if we'll see some new stuff


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 16, 2012)

The public beta is getting the first revealed characters (Kratos, Parappa, FP, Sly, Sweet, and Radec) and possibly trophies. From what I've heard.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 16, 2012)

Is any one else getting connecting problems?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 16, 2012)

yeah, there are connection problems going around right now.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3UZkl6k4IA&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvcELxxnAKc&feature=channel&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ASAQU0TGn9c&feature=channel&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44IR0Oen8b4&feature=channel&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhtXHm0TfjE&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aeon (Oct 16, 2012)

I was able to connect to a match but it ended midway with a matchmaking error...


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 16, 2012)

Superbot is probably making a patch right now.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## Reyes (Oct 16, 2012)

Got 3 matchs in so far, been having fun.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 17, 2012)

Twisted Metal Stage (Black Rock Stadium) will mash up with Jak and Daxter.

Presumably, Jak X


----------



## Maycara (Oct 17, 2012)

Loving the game so far. Not loving the beta choices. Only like Kratos with his "swords" lol. I already like to play sword characters in smash, (Marth, Roy, Ike, Pit, and Link) so its sad I only get one. Was hoping for Raiden or Dante. Hell even the Medieval guy would be fine. 

Other than that its a fun game. Won several matches with Kratos after I did the tutorial and realized how to pick up weapons and that dodging is EXACTLY like smash. Started destroying peeps than.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## "Shion" (Oct 18, 2012)

Didn't even know this shit was out beta already.. lol


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 18, 2012)

So much stuff. 

So happy to know that Columbia will be invaded by Twisted Metal though. (Dollface in the Iron maiden is going to fuck shit up)


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Oct 22, 2012)

I can't believe they removed Cloud,Crash,Snake wth Cloud was gonnabe revealed at TGS like Snake for their anniversaries that month.
I knew it wth bro Cloud was my reason to but since Sora wasn't getting in.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 23, 2012)

Maybe... maybe you just suck?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm seeing a lot of people singing the praises of this game. It must be really good. Can't wait to get my hands on it..


----------



## ZeroWolf123 (Oct 23, 2012)

Wish they gave out the beta in other countries, but from what I've been hearing so far the game has suprised a lot of people that had doubts and is a lot better than they thought.

plus Kratos is apparently op lol


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 23, 2012)

This game is fucking fun

Radec


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 23, 2012)

please this in the sony smash bros game 
plz plz plz


----------



## Zorp (Oct 23, 2012)

My roommate and I played for a couple hours.

Kratos and Colonel Radec teams.  Kratos and Colonel Radec teams everywhere.

Radec camps at one end and shoots while Kratos destroys.  Nice.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 23, 2012)

My bro and I were playing Radec and Sly

And for the record Im not one of those camping Radec's Im one of those, Im gonna get in your fucking face and blow your brains out Radec's

Kratos is fucking op though


----------



## Wicked (Oct 23, 2012)

Kratos is easy mode


----------



## Inugami (Oct 24, 2012)

Played the beta.. this is Zeus worst nightmare Kratos everywhere!, I hate that I can only play mp online, people is already damn good ... and yes I'm surprised with how fun the beta is.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 24, 2012)

Wicked said:


> Kratos is easy mode



LOL Balls no. Thats Radic and Fat Princess. Kratos is Kinda hard to controle with all of his weapons


----------



## Mael (Oct 24, 2012)

This character list is garbage.  I see they can put Nathan Drake in there but no Captain Martin Walker and his special abilities.

I see...I guess this is too much for them:


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 24, 2012)

Kael Hyun said:


> LOL Balls no. Thats Radic and Fat Princess. Kratos is Kinda hard to controle with all of his weapons



What? Kratos is arguably the easiest character in the game. He was made for beginners. He is like the Mario or Ryu of All Stars.  

The hardest imo is Sly. Due to he can't block, he is a movement based character, and you need to be smart to play him.

But yeah the beta is fun as fuck. and this is the BETA!!. Imagine the full version? 

There are some problems though like Kratos building too much AP.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 24, 2012)

did you guys like the beta? I hated it...


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 24, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> did you guys like the beta? I hated it...



awww. Well If you don't like then can't do anything about it. 

At least we can face of in Injustice


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 24, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> awww. Well If you don't like then can't do anything about it.
> 
> At least we can face of in Injustice


 My major problem is the KO system.. and people playing with the KZ character are annoying lol


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 24, 2012)

this shit is hella, fun. Kratos is cool to play as but so many weapons, will play more after school


----------



## Inugami (Oct 24, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> There are some problems though like Kratos building too much AP.



THIS! I'm tired that 95% of my games one or two Kratos does the level 3 relatively fast.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 24, 2012)

Honestly, the only things that bug me are Kratos and keepaway Radec's

Which are the majority of Radec's out there


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 24, 2012)

St. Jimmy said:


> Honestly, the only things that bug me are Kratos and keepaway Radec's
> 
> Which are the majority of Radec's out there



But isnt Radec supposed to play keepaway?


----------



## Mael (Oct 24, 2012)

Colonel Radec...but nothing from Spec Ops...so disheartening.  I also expected maybe a classic like Bushido Blade.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 24, 2012)

Id assume so, most characters with guns are suited torwards it.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 24, 2012)

St. Jimmy said:


> Id assume so, most characters with guns play keepaway so.



I mean if play Street Fighter you should know how good Dhalsim players play. The good ones can just win a match just by playing keepaway and frustrating the opponent so that they will make mistakes and lose. 

Radec is that kind of character


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 24, 2012)

Yeah, thats one of the reasons I cant play Dhalsim well

Radec definatly has that Chris Redfield feel to him, just a little bit slower and more suited torwards keepaway where with Chris you can do both

I just wanna play Drake


----------



## Mael (Oct 24, 2012)

Martin Walker has the special White Phosphorus ability.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Oct 25, 2012)

Hmmm it was alright, gotta love kratos,but I am kind of having trouble handling sly,it would be cool if they add a few more characters,Kratos was already to powerful in the trailer,he needs to be nerfed a bit. I like how they do the 3rd level specials. Parrapa is also very annoying to fight against.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Oct 25, 2012)

Here is the recent trailer,not sure if it was posted already.


----------



## Death Certificate (Oct 25, 2012)

Not sure if this is posted already.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 25, 2012)

Yo 1v1 looks hype as hell. 

Possible tournament setting right there.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 25, 2012)

So apparently Sly>Kratos

My friend said that his level 1 is op and his stealth shit is perfect for avoiding level 3's. The only thing that balances him out is the fact that he cant block.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 25, 2012)

So I've been wanting to play this shit for a WHILE since the beta came out, but I ain't shellin' out 50 bucks for PSN Plus.. fuck that shit.

I'm not buying the game twice.

I'll just wait for the release. It's almost out anyway, no?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 25, 2012)

Beta's available for everyone now actually.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 25, 2012)

Well shit, looks like i'm in.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Oct 25, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Well shit, looks like i'm in.



And you can actually get a good discount for PS Plus if you shop for a card on ebay. Three-month values sell for about 11.99 compared to 17.99 on the store, one month values are even lower,if you are looking for PS PLUS then that's a good discount.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Oct 25, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Yo 1v1 looks hype as hell.
> 
> Possible tournament setting right there.



Surprised there is that much detail put into it tbh.


----------



## Corran (Oct 25, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> So I've been wanting to play this shit for a WHILE since the beta came out, but I ain't shellin' out 50 bucks for PSN Plus.. fuck that shit.
> 
> I'm not buying the game twice.
> 
> I'll just wait for the release. It's almost out anyway, no?



What do you mean buying it twice?


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 26, 2012)

^That has to be the DUMBEST reasoning for not having PS+ I have EVER seen.


----------



## valerian (Oct 26, 2012)

Finally played the game and it felt so weird at first with how zoomed out it was and how I was trying to jump by pressing up and I was just standing there like an complete idiot  But after playing few more times I've gotten used it to and I have to say it's pretty fun, I absolutely love playing as Sly.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 26, 2012)

Kael Hyun said:


> ^That has to be the DUMBEST reasoning for not having PS+ I have EVER seen.



Shows how many fucks I give about it.

If the reason is that dumb, then give me 50 dollars so I can get it. 



valerian said:


> Finally played the game and it felt so weird at first with how zoomed out it was and how I was trying to jump by pressing up and I was just standing there like an complete idiot  But after playing few more times I've gotten used it to and I have to say it's pretty fun, I absolutely love playing as Sly.



I was so used to smash, played this, and fucked up all over the place. 

Got really good, though.. Anyone up for an ass whooping?


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 26, 2012)

^ Sure thing


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 26, 2012)

Hit me with PSN name bro!


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 26, 2012)

I added u already check ur inbox

My name is Blood-Knight7


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 26, 2012)

Currently whoopin them asses.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 26, 2012)

Yo that was fucking free lool. We beat their asses.

Can't wait til this game comes out


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 26, 2012)

Fuck to the fuck yeah.

Good shit, bra.

Can't wait for your tourney.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 26, 2012)

Shion and Sol Blackguy>>>>>>>>>>Radec and Kratos Spamers


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 26, 2012)

So I got to check out Big Daddy and Jak and Daxter at Gamestop today.

Im definatly maining Big Daddy.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 26, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]h4gBv1wMCFE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 26, 2012)

Can't wait to beat your guys' asses.

Ooooooh man.


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 27, 2012)

So far my impressions of the beta are mixed.

The game doesn't feel as fluid as it should, which is making these FFA feel clunky. I really don't care for the super system at all. The scoring system also needs work, if you can avoid dieing you are pretty much in the lead with only a few kills, and you can get fucked over pretty easily by a few lvl 1 supers.

I do enjoy playing as Radec, feels similar to Snake from Brawl, though those fucking sniper spamming Radec's piss me off.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 27, 2012)

Goes for everyone, man. 

The spamming Radec's and the button mashing Kratos's are a plague.

Then again, if you're skilled, they're no problem.

FFA does feel chunky, though.. sloppy, almost...


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 27, 2012)

I would agree that it is sloppy. Is it fun? yes but it feels sloppy. But I'm not too worried because.

1- Its only a beta
2- I am more interested in 1v1.


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 27, 2012)

Beta or not, this is a representation of the near full game. Somethings might get patched out or somethings might get fixed, but I doubt they will fix how sloppy the free for all feels.

Kratos isn't that difficult, as long as you avoid his level 1 super, he really can't do much to you. His level 2 can get you out of no where, but his level 3 is so easy to dodge its pathetic. 

I am interested in 1 vs 1 feels.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 27, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> Beta or not, this is a representation of the near full game. Somethings might get patched out or somethings might get fixed, but I doubt they will fix how sloppy the free for all feels.
> 
> Kratos isn't that difficult, as long as you avoid his level 1 super, he really can't do much to you. His level 2 can get you out of no where, but his level 3 is so easy to dodge its pathetic.
> 
> I am interested in 1 vs 1 feels.



You haven't run into a good Kratos player.

1VS1 is intense it's fun but gotta see how team battle plays out. Never done that yet.


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 27, 2012)

Well then I haven't played a good Kratos player, considering I mainly play as Radec, I can kite most Kratos players if they plan on playing like ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 28, 2012)

Yeah... I wanna whoop yo ass. 

Fuck Kratos, as well..


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 8, 2012)

BUMP!!!

Intro cinematic released.

All the main rivalries are shown (The secondaries are up to you guys to find) and Polygon Man CONFIRMED!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxTYkuSIjk4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 8, 2012)

That looked fucking beast.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 8, 2012)

Polygon Man ready to fuck shit up.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 8, 2012)

Just noticed the Heavenly Sword chick is in there, too. Not bad.

I can't wait to get my hands on this shit.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 8, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Intro cinematic released.



Is it me, or did the animation for that intro seem... flaccid?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 8, 2012)

Visuals looked sloppy for the most part but the music was pretty cool.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 8, 2012)

Oh most definitely.
But yeah, nobody seemed to have any momentum behind their movements. Made me sad.

Probably gonna get this game after Christmas. If I do, I'm gonna make it my first priority to main Dante for obvious reasons.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 8, 2012)

And I'm gonna whoop your asses.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtNO6jNrnGA[/YOUTUBE]



Shirker said:


> Oh most definitely.
> But yeah, nobody seemed to have any momentum behind their movements. Made me sad.
> 
> Probably gonna get this game after Christmas. If I do, I'm gonna make it my first priority to main Dante for obvious reasons.



Trololololololol


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 8, 2012)

There are barely any actual stars in this battle.
But then again "Playstation some-characters-from-some-games Battle Royale" probably wouldn't sell as well.

Tameem lazily fighting a character from some previous ninja theory crappy game and then getting oneshoted into oblivion was brilliant and obviously deliberate though.


----------



## Buckbeard (Nov 8, 2012)

Not being American - who the fuck is Polygon Man?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 8, 2012)

Buckbeard said:


> Not being American - who the fuck is Polygon Man?



An old PS1 mascot who insulted Christians by saying the PS1 is stronger than god.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm... hoping that isn't his only claim to fame?

Does he at least have a badass design?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 8, 2012)

Shirker said:


> I'm... hoping that isn't his only claim to fame?
> 
> Does he at least have a badass design?



yes. At least i think he does.



Theres a reason why he's called Polygon Man.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Nov 8, 2012)

Fuck Peacock that was going to be my gif


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 8, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Fuck Peacock that was going to be my gif



Wear it anyway.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 8, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Fuck Peacock that was going to be my gif


Join the flash mob at DmC thread.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Nov 8, 2012)

Will do.

Nothing makes me more happy then Dante getting thrown by Heihachi =D


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 8, 2012)

CLASSIC HEIHACHI CONFIRMED!



Kill Bill Spike


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 8, 2012)

oh god. 


> So Polygon man died because of Ken Kutaragi? lol
> 
> 
> 
> > “I remember walking onto the E3 booth in 1995 with Ken and seeing the Polygon Man design on the side of the booth. Ken just went absolutely insane,” says Harrison. Kutaragi was upset that SCEA was spending its limited budget on an alternative brand. “But the thing that really upset Ken was that the Polygon Man design wasn’t Gouraud shaded, it was flat shaded! So Polygon Man was taken out into the car park and quietly shot.”


----------



## valerian (Nov 9, 2012)

Great intro, favorite part is definitely the Jak and Ratchet bit. 

Also, did you guys see what Seth said on the PS blog? Some interesting stuff.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 9, 2012)

Nope didn't see it.

Didn't give a shit.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 9, 2012)

Would like a name for that theme song in that trailer.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 9, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Would like a name for that theme song in that trailer.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0h2u87JwyA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm just waiting for them to reveal Jehuty from Zone of The Enders.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 10, 2012)

Not happenin, baby bitch.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 10, 2012)

What about Ari and Stan from Okage and Toan from Dark Cloud as DLC?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]6b0ftfKFEJg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 11, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]6b0ftfKFEJg[/YOUTUBE]



Notice the release date that Donte is on.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 11, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Notice the release date that Donte is on.



Donte 2001


----------



## Corran (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm sure they tried really hard for Dante, but capcom shoved Donte down their throats as a Donte or nothing ultimatum :/


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 12, 2012)

Sony shouldve never asked Capcom for a representative anyway coz they're a bunch of douchebags and they suck candy ass.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 12, 2012)

I would've rather had Leon from RE or some shit...


----------



## Shirker (Nov 12, 2012)

Leon's incredibly over-rated.

Chris would've been cool though. One of his specials could've been something boulder related.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 12, 2012)

Either one, I don't really give a shit. (Didn't bother playing any RE title)

Anyone except the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) we ended up with.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 12, 2012)

Corran said:


> I'm sure they tried really hard for Dante, but capcom shoved Donte down their throats as a Donte or nothing ultimatum :/



They actually confirmed that they were after the classic Dante.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 12, 2012)

Donte should be a bonus stage character. Like beat the crap-out-of-car-stage in SSF4, this time beat-the-shit-out-of-Donte-before the time expires.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 12, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Donte should be a bonus stage character. Like beat the crap-out-of-car-stage in SSF4, this time beat-the-shit-out-of-Donte-before the time expires.



Add a home run contest from Smash. Donte is the sandbag. 

Or how about, how far can you throw this piece of shit?  **


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 12, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Add a home run contest from Smash. Donte is the sandbag.
> 
> *Or how about, how far can you throw this piece of shit?  *



I love that idea. They should do it as DLC.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 12, 2012)

I like the hate.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 12, 2012)

It's nice to know that DMC fans are trying their hardest to surpass the 'Green Eyes' backlash involving Sonic the Hedgehog.

Misery loves company after all, and being a Sonic fan is pretty miserable.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 12, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> I love that idea. They should do it as DLC.



Greatest DLC ever. 

There should be a trophy if you can beat Heihachi's score.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 12, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Greatest DLC ever.
> 
> There should be a trophy if you can beat Heihachi's score.



If that's true, I will buy the DLC first before the main game.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Nov 12, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Add a home run contest from Smash. Donte is the sandbag.
> 
> Or how about, how far can you throw this piece of shit?  **



I would play that mini game more than online. If u get the highest score you unlock Classic Dante with DMC3/4 moveset.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 12, 2012)

Someone in the UK got the game already.


*Spoiler*: _UK box art_


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## "Shion" (Nov 14, 2012)

Meh, PS Vita.

Who cares?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 14, 2012)

Sweet Tooth does. 

Oh and theres a stream tonight guys.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 14, 2012)

Oh yeah, i forgot that the hidden costumes were leaked.



> Kratos -
> Sweet Tooth -
> Radec -
> Sly Cooper -
> ...


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 14, 2012)

Tell me guys. 

You played DMC 1 when you were young.

You had alot fun with it on Ps2. Playing as Dante, a character created by Hideki Kamiya.

Many years later "Playstation allstar" is released.
With "Dante". created by Ninja theory.

Then tell me: Why is the game called "allstar", and why are so many accepting this?
I KNOW it's a marketing trick to have DmC reboot's Dante in Playstation allstar.

But that version was never in Ps2 time or is the character Dante. Neither has this version of Dante's game been released

So why? Why is it ok to have that character in Playstation allstar?
Because it's a game? What if instead of Jake we played as , they had put in a rebooted version of Jake?

What if most of Playstaion Allstars characters weren't the original game characters but rebooted versions of them. What would you have said if that was the case?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 14, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> Tell me guys.
> 
> You played DMC 1 when you were young.
> 
> ...



For the record, Capcom forced Superbot to use the new shitty Dante. (And they wouldn't let them use any of the OLD DMC stuff for the character. Like a classic Dante costume)


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 14, 2012)

Stream started


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 14, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> For the record, Capcom forced Superbot to use the new shitty Dante. (And they wouldn't let them use any of the OLD DMC stuff for the character. Like a classic Dante costume)


Not saying we should kill Superbot.

I am asking why we as gamers can't decide how things should be.

Why should Capcom decide?

Playstation allstar selling point is clearly fighting as a playstation character against other playstation character.

I think gamers should stop being so darn passive and start taking a standpoint.
And what's bullshit is when gamers do take a standpoint there will people (developers,sites etc) who will then trivialize them.Which i think is just bullshit.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 14, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> Not saying we should kill Superbot.
> 
> I am asking why we as gamers can't decide how things should be.
> 
> ...



I know your not saying to kill Superbot. I'm just pointing out what happened and why Donte is in over Dante.

Capcom decided since it's their character. (Which is an understandable reason. No matter how shitty the decision was)


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 14, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> I know your not saying to kill Superbot. I'm just pointing out what happened and why Donte is in over Dante.
> 
> Capcom decided since it's their character. (Which is an understandable reason. No matter how shitty the decision was)


Yeah i have taken that with me, i was just expressing myself  

But no it's not acceptable for Capcom to decide which character gamers will play with.

IF we want Dante - real Dante - we get real Dante.

That simple. If not - no money from me. Which again brings me back to my point. Gamers take standpoint. Your supposed to be the buyer, you know what you want.

If they don't give you what you want (things that u shud have with good reasons) , then you dont buy their game.
Go together and say "NO to bullshit" 

And Dante was created by Hideki Kamiya. Owned by Capcom. But it's not Capcom that gave Dante value, it is fans. Fans made the character become this popular and valueable as character. There are tons of fan made work of Dante etc.


 Just saying


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 14, 2012)

Capcom chose Donte for the same reason Konami chose Revengeance Raiden. 

Publicity for upcoming games.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 14, 2012)

DLC Snake from Zeroes when it's gonna be near release.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 14, 2012)

Damn, Invasion is awesome.

Also, Omar is a beast with Toro and so many chibi minions

Fucking Zeke (inFAMOUS) is dancing around Big Daddy.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 14, 2012)

Goku and I'm sold.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FqpWr_E1g-M&feature=plcp[/youtube]


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FeKzcPgLImM&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Corran (Nov 14, 2012)

Loving some of those alts 
Alt costumes is something Smash needs to do next time instead of palete swaps.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 14, 2012)

Corran said:


> Loving some of those alts
> Alt costumes is something Smash needs to do next time instead of palete swaps.



So far the only costumes are Pikachu and Jigglypuff's alts and Wario with a true alt.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## "Shion" (Nov 15, 2012)

None of the other character's alts yet?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 15, 2012)

This game need spyro.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 15, 2012)

Naaa fuck Spyro.


----------



## Death Certificate (Nov 15, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> This game need spyro.



And crash


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 15, 2012)

Death Certificate said:


> And crash



That isn't crash this is.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 15, 2012)

Fuck both of them. 

Game needs more King of All The Cosmos.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 15, 2012)

Why the fuck is Donte not wearing anything? Dont tell me thats his alternate costume.

And dont even fucking tell me those were Tameem's orders. Coz he wants to show the world his narcissism through Donte. fucking gay twat


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 15, 2012)

Kat 

Time to fuck people up with gravity.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 15, 2012)

Great. I'll have a PS3 and the game by the time they're released.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 15, 2012)

OH GOD, IT'S THAT ONE BLACK GUY FROM THAT....*GAME* FOR THE PS3.

THIS SURE IS AN ALL STARS CAST.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Nov 15, 2012)

Kat should be fun


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm not really sure how exactly the process for acquiring characters for this game went, were developers forced to pay for each character or Sony just allowed to use some... Either actual stars were too expensive or Sony had no faith in this project to lend them, but this cast is pathetic.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 15, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> I'm not really sure how exactly the process for acquiring characters for this game went, were developers forced to pay for each character or Sony just allowed to use some... Either actual stars were too expensive or Sony had no faith in this project to lend them, but this cast is pathetic.



They were just completely dependable on the companies that actually hold the rights to their third party characters. Some of them said yes, others said no. Hell, when they asked for Lara Croft, Eidos Interactive practically told them to fuck off.

No Final Fantasy kinda baffles me though. But yeah, excluding a few great characters, this cast is mostly a fucking joke.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 15, 2012)

Like Eidos, Team ICO told them to fuck off also apparently.

Namco being the easiest third party to work with isn't surprising though. (Those guys love these types of games)


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 15, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> They were just completely dependable on the companies that actually hold the rights their third party characters. Some of them said yes, others said no. Hell, when they asked for Lara Croft, Eidos Interactive practically told them to fuck off.
> 
> No Final Fantasy kinda baffles me though. But yeah, excluding a few great characters, this cast is mostly a fucking joke.


Which is weird, since those mash-up games always showed a distinct rise in interest to the participating characters. So more people would actually go and buy the respected games to check them out. It's basically a free advertising.

In the end sheer greed probably prevailed. Somebody will make money on our creations instead of us? Gods forbid.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 15, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Which is weird, since those mash-up games always showed a distinct rise in interest to the participating characters. So more people would actually go and buy the respected games to check them out. It's basically a free advertising.
> 
> In the end sheer greed probably prevailed. Somebody will make money on our creations instead of us? Gods forbid.



Pretty much.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 15, 2012)

For those who missed the stream.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWqWlFXBaBs&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 15, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Which is weird, since those mash-up games always showed a distinct rise in interest to the participating characters. So more people would actually go and buy the respected games to check them out. It's basically a free advertising.
> 
> In the end sheer greed probably prevailed. Somebody will make money on our creations instead of us? Gods forbid.



It might be something like that in general but there's always behind the scenes dramas in this industry that we'll probably never know. Eidos Interactive actually tweeted about Lara's absence and like I said, they were real dicks about it. Like Lara's presence in the game was an insult. I doubt their relationship with Sony nowadays is that good.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 16, 2012)

Who gives a shit about Lara anyway?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 16, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Who gives a shit about Lara anyway?



The guys who can't get over that fact she'll never be in the game.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 16, 2012)

If there are people who wants Lara in the game they are right.

Anyone ignoring that request should think again.

Lara was part of Ps2 wasnt it? And I believe even Ps1?

She's 100% Allstar.

Like seriously.

I don't see why you guys SEEM to be mocking that.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 16, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> If there are people who wants Lara in the game they are right.
> 
> Anyone ignoring that request should think again.
> 
> ...



Because the company that makes her games doesn't want her in the game. They were assholes about it also.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 16, 2012)

I would be satisfied if this game was just FF characters and MGS characters and was made by Sony itself.
A man can dream. A man can dream.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> I would be satisfied if this game was just FF characters and MGS characters and was made by Sony itself.
> A man can dream. A man can dream.



Snake Vs. Chocobo?


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 16, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> If there are people who wants Lara in the game they are right.
> 
> Anyone ignoring that request should think again.
> 
> ...



Naa. She's based off a movie, anyway, so fuck that. 

So many characters in Nintendo who deserved a spot on smash bros and didn't get one. 

Same thing. 



Hatifnatten said:


> I would be satisfied if this game was just FF characters and MGS characters and was made by Sony itself.
> A man can dream. A man can dream.



There should have been an FF character from the get-go, at least..


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 16, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Snake Vs. Chocobo?


Raiden VS Tidus


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 16, 2012)

Personally its Crash I am more upset about. Like seriously they are not even using the character and the guy was the mascot for PS1 and is the most requested character. 

If the company had any sense they would allow him in the game and then release a new Crash game to capitalize on the resurface popularity.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 16, 2012)

That's the thing with people.. they're stupid.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 16, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Personally its Crash I am more upset about. Like seriously they are not even using the character and the guy was the mascot for PS1 and is the most requested character.
> 
> If the company had any sense they would allow him in the game and then release a new Crash game to capitalize on the resurface popularity.



Lol Activision.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 16, 2012)

Who needs Crash, you have that 1 guy from that 1 game.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 16, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Lol Activision.



It is not like they have plans of incorporating him in Black Op 3 which will be release next week .


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 16, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> It is not like they have plans of incorporating him in Black Op 3 which will be release next week .



$1,000 DLC Crash Bandicoot costume.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 16, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> $1,000 DLC Crash Bandicoot costume.



Pre-order now and get Aku Aku bonus kill streak perk .


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 16, 2012)

Maybe they've been plannig to release other characters as DLC all along.
They are, of course, locked on the disc and you need a code


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 16, 2012)

So they have been taking advice from Activision ?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 16, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> So they have been taking advice from Activision ?



Don't you mean Capcom?


----------



## Mishudo (Nov 17, 2012)

Just pre ordered this sucker.

I am prepared


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 17, 2012)

So anyone want this guy to be in a horror pack with Pyramid Head?  **


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 17, 2012)

King of cosmos is to strong the prince would be better.
The King would be a stage.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 17, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> King of cosmos is to strong the prince would be better.
> The King would be a stage.



King was already being made.  But they had a bit of trouble with the rights. 

Oh and theres this.  (Superbot acknowledged this poster)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 17, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> King was already being made.  But they had a bit of trouble with the rights.
> 
> Oh and theres this.  (Superbot acknowledged this poster)



[YOUTUBE]u8dBgBIhy8I[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]_lOTr4klgBg[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]tXYBFywP9_w[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]aVLo5hZ6yv0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 17, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]u8dBgBIhy8I[/YOUTUBE]
> [YOUTUBE]_lOTr4klgBg[/YOUTUBE]
> [YOUTUBE]tXYBFywP9_w[/YOUTUBE]
> [YOUTUBE]aVLo5hZ6yv0[/YOUTUBE]



The king will be the most over powered bastard in the game.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 17, 2012)

You can roll up the king and he will still go all well you rolled me up and have an entire galaxy be the size of his pinky while he's judging it.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 17, 2012)

Italian trailer and an awesome mash up for a possible DLC stage.

Seeing as Tiny Tank could never be a proper character, he could always beat the shit out of Tower Tooth while watching everyone fight. 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTpC490Qh1k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 17, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Ix3aWLHB58A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 17, 2012)

King of Cosmos would have been interesting.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 17, 2012)

The King would have been my main if he got in. (Shit would have been hilarious)


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 17, 2012)

Just as a large penis making it in.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 17, 2012)

Some possible characters that could work as DLC.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 17, 2012)

Don't knowany of them.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 17, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Don't knowany of them.



Go play Dark Souls, you ^ (use bro).


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 17, 2012)

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 17, 2012)

I dunno a happy Kratos is a more interesting Kratos.
That has to be a joke though right...
It isn't is it. 
I know people like that I mean "The burning place"?
You that afraid to say hell a word? Cowardice.
Or perhaps a parody of these people, but it's a rather odd game to do it on.


----------



## Mishudo (Nov 17, 2012)

Oh please no. Please tell me that's a joke and that person should win a section of the internet.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 17, 2012)

Mishudo said:


> Oh please no. Please tell me that's a joke and that person should win a section of the internet.



Im pretty sure it is.  (Notice how it has no signatures)


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 18, 2012)

A couple days til release.

Can't wait to fuck you guys up.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 18, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> A couple days til release.
> 
> Can't wait to fuck you guys up.



Ganna bicycle yo ass.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9pgFC500MvM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Nov 18, 2012)

So Shakespearian.... 

What I was expecting: FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK  YOU


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 18, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9pgFC500MvM[/YOUTUBE]



Hugh. Suddenly, I understand why there's no dialogue in Brawl's campaign.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 18, 2012)

Creative crime Rule 44:
Call an original character for uncool and laughable.
Only to make the reboot version your making of him gimmick this "uncool" and "laughable" character.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 18, 2012)

I love how Superbot's version of Donte is better than the Capcom one.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 18, 2012)

Finally got to play the demo.

Turns out i'm good with everyone (PaRappa, Jak, and Big Daddy) except Kratos.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 18, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> I love how Superbot's version of Donte is better than the Capcom one.



He wanted the original one no doubt.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 18, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Finally got to play the demo.
> 
> Turns out i'm good with everyone (PaRappa, Jak, and Big Daddy) except Kratos.



So you're _not_ good with everyone.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 18, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> So you're _not_ good with everyone.



I see wah ya did thar.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 18, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> He wanted the original one no doubt.



They did want the original.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 18, 2012)

You won by 1 kill.

Pitiful.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 18, 2012)

Keep hating son


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 18, 2012)

You'll see what I have up my sleeve, son.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 18, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> You won by 1 kill.
> 
> Pitiful.



Well it was my first time playing. 

I was never able to play the beta so....


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 18, 2012)

Ahh.

Yeah the beta didn't have Big Daddy.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 18, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> You'll see what I have up my sleeve, son.



Please,

Raiden is in this game.. you have no chance homeslice


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 18, 2012)

Doesn't matter that he's in the game.

Boy ain't got shit on me.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 18, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Doesn't matter that he's in the game.
> 
> Boy ain't got shit on me.



Who are you playing as again?


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 18, 2012)

You'll see in two days, sonny.


----------



## Death Certificate (Nov 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ma-ka4WYYrs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NLYkHU0RRyE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm not gonna watch a fucking 30 minute walkthrough for a game I already played. 

_Fuck_ that.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 18, 2012)

You haven't even seen my gameplay, and you call me a 'noob'? 

None of us have gotten extended amounts of gameplay, therefore, we're _all_ noobs.

I don't give a shit who it is you choose. It makes you no better in any way.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 18, 2012)

I don't need to see any of your gameplay.

Raiden is in the game and that's good enough to say you can't see me.

You gonna get fodderized like Buggy was gonna do to Shanks.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 18, 2012)

I've never seen nor cared about One Piece, so stick that up your ass. 

Don't worry, son. I'll make your Raiden look like trash soon enough.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 18, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> *I've never seen nor cared about One Piece, so stick that up your ass.
> *
> Don't worry, son. I'll make your Raiden look like trash soon enough.



HAHA 

Nah you gonna get fodderized with Raiden. He's too haxxed in the game.

Sword+Lightning powers= You will never win. 


Accept the reality Son.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 19, 2012)

true... true...


----------



## Wicked (Nov 19, 2012)

Me: Buggy

You: Shanks



Guess who is getting stomped


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 19, 2012)

Wicked said:


> Me: Buggy
> 
> You: Shanks
> 
> ...



Buggy


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 19, 2012)

PlayStation All-Stars without Crash
It's like Gun's N Roses without Slash.

PlayStation All-Stars without Spyro is like... ummm Ok I got nothing.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 19, 2012)

Wicked said:


> Me: Buggy
> 
> You: Shanks
> 
> ...





Unlosing Ranger said:


> Buggy



Too easy....


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 19, 2012)

Such a great convo. 

UPDATE: The rivalries have two different cutscenes. One for each character.

Also, lul. Theres a classic Dante and classic Virgil icons to unlock.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 19, 2012)

I wonder if this shit is gonna have a midnight release.

I might as well go, since class ends late as dick, today.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 19, 2012)

Sackboy's rivalry cutscene is so weird.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 19, 2012)

Sackboy having a rivalry in general is weird..


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 19, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Sackboy having a rivalry in general is weird..



A rivalry with a fucking Big Daddy also. 

Sackboy: *Creates a hopscotch board for Little Sister*

Big Daddy: *Gets pissed and tries to kill Little Sister's new friend*


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 19, 2012)

That's pretty much it, lol.

Apparently, my local GS has no midnight release, so I'll be getting this crap tomorrow after work.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 19, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Buggy


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 19, 2012)

So the rivalry through Big Daddy's point of view is basically the same. 

Little Sister is kind of a bitch in this game also.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 19, 2012)

Do I see game breaking combos?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 19, 2012)

What game breaking combos?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 19, 2012)

So a demo is out? I'm not interested in buying but I'd like to beat Donte into a pulp with the most pathetic looking character possible few times.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 19, 2012)

Demo has been out for weeks, now, but they removed online playability since the actual game releases tomorrow.

You're free to try the demo at a GameStop, but Dante is not playble.


----------



## Mishudo (Nov 19, 2012)

Pre-ordered it online so I'll have this sucker in a little less than 3 hours. I haven't been able to play it yet so im excited. In all honesty, how close is it to smash bros.? Playing-wise?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 19, 2012)

Mishudo said:


> Pre-ordered it online so I'll have this sucker in a little less than 3 hours. I haven't been able to play it yet so im excited. In all honesty, how close is it to smash bros.? Playing-wise?



It's completely different.

You can see the move lists here.



Also "X" is the jump button.


----------



## scerpers (Nov 20, 2012)

KAT. Kat. I want to main Kat. And Raiden. But mostly Kat.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 20, 2012)

I'll be getting the hard copy of the game.

Don't want my shit getting corrupted, now.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 20, 2012)

This thing has like 70k pre orders

Holy shit thats bad


----------



## scerpers (Nov 20, 2012)

Early 2013? The fuck is that shit.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 20, 2012)

Its coming out today, not early 2013


----------



## scerpers (Nov 20, 2012)

Yes, I know. Why must I wait until early 2013 for delicious brown KAT?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 20, 2012)

I guess I would have to steal this game too just to beat Donte up.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 20, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Yes, I know. Why must I wait until early 2013 for delicious brown KAT?



She's going to be a hard character to make.


----------



## scerpers (Nov 20, 2012)

I hate waiting.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 20, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> I hate waiting.



That's why th tons of content in the game to unlock.


----------



## Badalight (Nov 20, 2012)

Can I say that I hate only being able to kill people with a special? It blows, and I think it takes out almost any enjoyment I get from this game. I actually find the gameplay fun, but building up a special and missing with it has got to be one of the most deflating feelings I've ever had in a game.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 20, 2012)

Maybe you just suck... 

Well, bitches, I got the game And will begin the slaughter after work.

Who feels like getting their ass whooped first?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 20, 2012)

Got the game. Now getting my new PS3 this thursday because of good price drop + four free games.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 20, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Maybe you just suck...
> 
> Well, bitches, I got the game And will begin the slaughter after work.
> 
> Who feels like getting their ass whooped first?



Talking all that smack and didn't even say what character you are using. Trying to act like it's a big deal so you have to make it a big reveal or something :rofl.


You can't see me with Raiden Son.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 20, 2012)

Take it to the matchmaking thread.

See your bitchass there.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 21, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Take it to the matchmaking thread.
> 
> See your bitchass there.





8-Peacock-8 said:


> Got the game. Now getting my new PS3 this thursday because of good price drop + four free games.



**


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fz3J_C8MW30[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]pW3YFAJmy1c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 21, 2012)

Custom soundtracks are actually in this apparently. :33


----------



## Finba (Nov 21, 2012)

Getting it this afternoon, so excited. Going straight for the OP character - before its cool.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 22, 2012)

Finba said:


> Getting it this afternoon, so excited. Going straight for the OP character - before its cool.



So going for kratos?


----------



## Shirker (Nov 22, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Custom soundtracks are actually in this apparently. :33



What's that? "Buy this game"? I'm trying, but I've got a bit much on my plate right now.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 22, 2012)

Shirker said:


> What's that? "Buy this game"? I'm trying, but I've got a bit much on my plate right now.



I just bought the game and a new PS3. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 23, 2012)

So, i'm loving this game and Toro is fun as hell. :33


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 23, 2012)

So how are the stories for each character? Is there any cool easter egg or unlockable or something? Why is there absolutely no talk about this game out there?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 23, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So how are the stories for each character? Is there any cool easter egg or unlockable or something? Why is there absolutely no talk about this game out there?



Theres a lot of easter eggs. So far i've found a couple boring ones like a Precursor artifact on Sandover Village and the moon from the insomniac logo used in the San Fransisco mash up. (Resistance invaded by Ratchet & Clank)

And the reason why theres no talk is because theres a shit load of secrets and extras in the game. (i don't know if anyone has them all yet)


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 23, 2012)

Progress on Kat and Emmet. Aka the two week free DLC


----------



## EJ (Nov 24, 2012)

OOOH the game came out?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 24, 2012)

Just discovered that i can only use the martial artists in this game. (Parappa, Toro (my main), and Heihachi)



Flow said:


> OOOH the game came out?



Your a few days late.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Nov 24, 2012)

i came in 2nd today Raiden is a really good character =D

here is the stream if anyone wants to watch


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 24, 2012)

So how do you feel about the system, Sol?


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> So how do you feel about the system, Sol?



Its fine imo. The fact that you can only kill people with Supers is actually harder than it looks. If you look at the matches on the stream you will see how at a higher level the game is heavily dependant on reads for landing supers. For building meter some character needs combos(Raiden), some need really good setups(Sackboy) and some need a bit of both.


----------



## EJ (Nov 24, 2012)

Are there seriously NO FF characters in this!?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 24, 2012)

Flow said:


> Are there seriously NO FF characters in this!?



Yep you get Donte instead happy right?


----------



## EJ (Nov 24, 2012)

WHAT THE FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


*thread explodes!*


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 24, 2012)

Hey Sol. Look at this shit. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=if0EDuSRPTE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Nov 24, 2012)

If only that happens in the tournament lool


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 24, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> If only that happens in the tournament lool



So many cheap kills.


----------



## Issen (Nov 24, 2012)

Hey guys I'm kinda new here, but I plan to get this game within the next few days. Add me: ryuugeki. 

Has there been a definitive tier list yet? From what I hear, Sackboy is pretty cheap and what not. Especially his level 3 in a small stage. What is your guy's opinion on the best characters? Just wondering, haha.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 24, 2012)

Sackboy is a keep away character. He isn't cheep in all honesty. Just annoying.

Also, best characters would have to be Raiden, Nariko, and Kratos. (combo heavy characters)

Although my best is Toro.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Nov 24, 2012)

I think there isn't any cheap characters yet since this game is new but Top 3 would have to be Sackboy, Kratos, and Raiden.

The worst the Big Daddy til im proven wrong


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 24, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Hey Sol. Look at this shit.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=if0EDuSRPTE[/YOUTUBE]



Raiden's top tier yo.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 24, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Raiden's top tier yo.



Don't you mean god tier? 

Oh and speaking of tiers, it seems Heihachi is bottom tier.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Nov 25, 2012)

GGs Shion. you are a really smart player

Im the best player here im 100% sure.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 25, 2012)

That's funny as hell that you say that. 

I'm drunk as fuck right now. LOLOLOL


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 25, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> That's funny as hell that you say that.
> 
> I'm drunk as fuck right now. LOLOLOL



Give him the drunken backhanded pimp slap


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 25, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Give him the drunken backhanded pimp slap


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 25, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Hey Sol. Look at this shit.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=if0EDuSRPTE[/YOUTUBE]



Is this what the game has all to offer?? 

Raiden is just spamming the same atack over and over again and it looks like its a one hit kill too? I am disappoint.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 25, 2012)

Too early for tiers. It takes years for tiers to solidify, even games like Super Street Fighter 2: Turbo still have their tiers changing.

I played a bit earlier today, Pa Rappa is godlike.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 25, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Is this what the game has all to offer??
> 
> Raiden is just spamming the same atack over and over again and it looks like its a one hit kill too? I am disappoint.



Naw. It's a glitch.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 25, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHvTxu0AbzE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 25, 2012)

So I played it and it's quite shit. I didn't expect much, so no harm done. At least Donte getting his ass kicked by everyone.


----------



## Mishudo (Nov 25, 2012)

EDIT: Death if you like a similar styled game to SSB (but it's pretty different) and using iconic characters to kill each other, then keep it 

Sadly I haven't been able to play as much as I have wanted, but I reckon I'm decent with Sacboy and Dante so far


----------



## Wicked (Nov 25, 2012)

Sweet Tooth is top tier


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 25, 2012)

Wicked said:


> Sweet Tooth is top tier



That explains why my Toro took him out and took down a rank 197 Kratos.  (This was my first victory online lol)


----------



## Wicked (Nov 25, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> That explains why my Toro took him out and took down a rank 197 Kratos.  (This was my first victory online lol)



Good Sweet Tooth players are hard to find.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 25, 2012)

Wicked said:


> Good Sweet Tooth players are hard to find.



true. Also, lol double post


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 25, 2012)

It's alright, he's a dumbass.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 25, 2012)

So heres that list of what i think will be all the DLC characters. 



> They want to represent the past, present, and future of Playstation. (I wont put Kat or Emmet Graves on here since they're confirmed)
> 
> *Past:*
> Robbit (Jumping Flash)
> ...


----------



## Wicked (Nov 25, 2012)

NO MUSASHI AND SPYRO?

...


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 25, 2012)

Wicked said:


> NO MUSASHI AND SPYRO?
> 
> ...



Spyro = Activision money cow

Square Enix is hard to work with.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 25, 2012)

Team ICO characters?

You basing that bullshit out of your own ass or do you have any other legitimate reason?


----------



## EJ (Nov 25, 2012)

trying too hard.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 25, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Team ICO characters?
> 
> You basing that bullshit out of your own ass or do you have any other legitimate reason?



Team ICO doesn't want anything to do with this game. They pretty much said the same thing as Eidos and Crystal Dynamics. It's fucked up. (I really want to play as Wander also)



Flow said:


> trying too hard.



Because i was joking.  (I did say it was what i thought after all)


----------



## Issen (Nov 25, 2012)

How's Toro ingame? I saw one of his special, similar to raging demon, and instantly fell in love with it haha. 

Also, didn't Omar mention a new update a week back regarding Crash? Activision owns rights to both Crash/Spyro, so we might see those two packaged as DLC together.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 25, 2012)

Playstation ALLstar is a joke.
The characters seem mostly like characters who owners are using to earn money.

Example: Cole and Heihaci and Kratos
And also consists of new ones that are there for marketing reasons: Raiden and Donte.

Overall it seems like a marketing game that will benefit all parties. To promote the characters that companies will invest in for future (Raiden/Donte) and character that they have invested in (Heihaci, Kratos, Cole).


I what the name of this character is...




It seems to me Heavenly sword 2 is coming next.

Because Narikio is in Playstation Allstar.

The game (PSAS) comes off as a marketing product. With few characters and many of them are there to benefit the owners.

So if Narikio is in there, i think Heavenly sword 2 will be announced soon.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 25, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> Playstation ALLstar is a joke.
> The characters seem mostly like characters who owners are using to earn money.
> 
> Example: Cole and Heihaci and Kratos
> ...



That's Raziel, from the Legacy of Kain series.

The roster is weird because Sony doesn't own many iconic characters


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 25, 2012)

mystictrunks said:


> That's Raziel, from the Legacy of Kain series.
> 
> The roster is weird because Sony doesn't own many iconic characters



I know who he is.

If Sony is getting a NO from character owners, then why not just call the game "Sony Allstars"?

I doubt the characters that should be in the game aren't there because of Sony's request to have them in it was rejected by owners.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 25, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> I know who he is.
> 
> If Sony is getting a NO from character owners, then why not just call the game "Sony Allstars"?
> 
> I doubt the characters that should be in the game aren't there because of Sony's request to have them in it was rejected by owners.



Sony's roster of characters is pretty weak. There big ones are int he game and they even have most of their B tier characters in.  The Playstation consoles were all about third party exclusives until the pS3. Companies like Namco, Capcom and Konami see it as a way to get free advertising for upcoming games. Sony can either use Raiden and DmC Dante or get nothing.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 25, 2012)

Issen said:


> How's Toro ingame? I saw one of his special, similar to raging demon, and instantly fell in love with it haha.
> 
> Also, didn't Omar mention a new update a week back regarding Crash? Activision owns rights to both Crash/Spyro, so we might see those two packaged as DLC together.



Toro is amazing.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 25, 2012)

This game would've been perfect in the PS2 era. I reckon Sony would've had an easier time and more of a "claim" on iconic characters.


----------



## EJ (Nov 25, 2012)

so all in all

..

is this a hit or miss?


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 25, 2012)

A bit of both.


----------



## Mexicano27 (Nov 26, 2012)

My brother got this game a few days ago. I really hadn't cared at all about this game when I heard about it and had no intention of ever playing it, but it's a lot funner than I thought it would be. I ended up playing it all weekend and had a blast the entire time.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Nov 26, 2012)

Flow said:


> so all in all
> 
> ..
> 
> is this a hit or miss?



The game is pretty awesome imo. People have to realize that a roster doesn't make the game the gameplay does.

But then again No one here really plays fighters the same way as I do so its kinda expected to see people saying the game would be better if _ was in the game.


----------



## Corran (Nov 26, 2012)

I do love playing it on my Vita, so easy to pick up and play in chunks.

I've tried a few different characters but the best one for me so far is Ratchett suprisingly. 
Dante is pretty bad, so hard to build meter. Raiden is great for building meter and I feel cool being able to perform combos with him. Sackboy is an interesting one and with practice he seems like such a huge force to be reckoned with.

Playing online and nearly every match I encounter Kratos 

But so far this game is pretty fun.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 26, 2012)

That's what I said.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 26, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> The game is pretty awesome imo. People have to realize that a roster doesn't make the game the gameplay does.
> 
> But then again No one here really plays fighters the same way as I do so its kinda expected to see people saying the game would be better if _ was in the game.



I can't think of any character type the game needs so more characters would be kind of pointless. The roster has a lot of playtype variety which is what's important.


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm gonna be THAT person that will talk about how utterly stupid Sony was about the way this game was designed, so brace yourself for a wall of text! (ha! as if someone will bother, people will just tl;dr this)

I'm gonna get this out of the way, the gameplay itself is pretty solid, fun even, I spend sometime playing in the beta and the game its fun on its own unique way, and I always appreciate when a game its unique, so praise to Sony for actually making a game that even if it looks like Super Smash Bros its actually its own thing.

HOWEVER!

There is a CRITICAL flaw this game has, and said flaw will make this game a horrible commercial failure.

And no, it has nothing to do with the roster, Sony did what they could do with it, its not Sony's fault that they could not pay millions to every 3rd party developer to get their super famous character X in the game, even cameo appearances are expensive my friends! even more so if you want to use someone else's character as a sale point for your own game.

It also has nothing to do with the overall look of the game, the game has some of the blandest and cheapest  looking UI and menus I have ever seen in my life when it comes to a big company game, and also the story mode is very bland, the final boss is pretty much a joke, even makes Master Hand look like a good final boss in comparison, at least that one has a moveset! but even all that is not a reason for this game to fail, an UI/Menu doesn't make or break a game.

No my friends, the game itself is fine... the problem is *The Gameplay.*

_"But didn't you just said that the gameplay was very solid and you liked it?"_

Yes I did, and that's true... the problem is that said gameplay is clearly aimed to please the dedicated fighting game community, the game is build around building meter that nets you the use of several layered super moves which are the ONLY way to score points in a match, there is even a deep combo system.

That's great and all... till you remember that this is a party game...

Party games are defined by the trait that ANYONE can win a match regardless of skill, the most skilled player will win most of the time, but the games on this genre are built around randomness that make possible for less skilled people to win from time to time, that's why they have such a big appeal, cause anyone can play and score wins and hence have a fun time.

In this game, there is no way a casual gamer can ever win, landing supers is HARD, they have horrible startup and building them in the first place can be a pain unless you know what you are doing, so a casual will pretty much never score a point, even less hope to win a match if the opponents are even a little more skilled than him.

Compare with Super Smash where one unskilled player can still win by playing recklessly, he could just try to smack his oponents or get lucky and grab a bob-omb and blowing someone up with it or the timeless classic Pokeball, there is a lot of factors that make possible that anyone can win.

In PS All Stars even if the 4 players are casuals it will end in them building the meter and most likely wasting it cause landing the supers themselves requires skill, so expect a lot of frustration and draws, the gameplay just fails super hard as a party game, the game was clearly intended to be a party game (4 players, optional items/hazards etc) but the core gameplay was clearly intended to be a serious skill/combo/execution based fighter.

If you think the casual party fighter fanbase will stop and learn combos and to use supers effectively, I have a bridge to sell you.


This is just... GAH! What the heck was Sony thinking!?


This is baffling beyond belief, who exactly was Sony intending to appeal to? the smash fanbase? most of it is casual party game fans, or was it intending to appeal to the FGC? the game is still designed to be a 4 player game (1 vs 1 suuuucks in this game) so the FGC will not care once the honeymoon ends, it will die faster than frigging Skullgirls.

Sony, if you wanted to make a dedicated fighter, make a dedicated fighter! if you want to make a party game, make a party game!

This baffling mixture of designs doesn't work, it will fail to entice both Fighting game fans and Party game fans alike... just what was the plan with this Sony...? I sure would loooove to know.

Again, I give props to Sony for trying something new, but some things just doesn't work by just mixing them without thinking about proper balance of the 2 things you mix, I could mix soda with bananas in a blender and expect to sell the drink to anyone that likes Bananas or Soda, its something new too! but doesn't mean it will work or that is a good idea.

But hey! even if this game will fail to appeal to both the intended fanbases and will sell like shit it can still get its own little cult following! just like I bet somewhere there is a group of Soda/Banana shake lovers.


So that's my long stupid rant about this game, game's fun but the way it was designed makes me wonder just what kind of idiots manage Sony, I bet next they will make a game that mixes Mario Party with Starcraft, it will be great!


That's it! now I wait for everyone to ignore this bottom-of-the-page-wall-o-text.

TL;DR

Fun game, Stupid assbackwards design choices.


----------



## Remyx (Nov 26, 2012)

If only Crash and Spyro were in it. I'd probably get it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 26, 2012)

Amarillo del Bosque Verde said:


> I'm gonna be THAT person that will talk about how utterly stupid Sony was about the way this game was designed, so brace yourself for a wall of text! (ha! as if someone will bother, people will just tl;dr this)
> 
> I'm gonna get this out of the way, the gameplay itself is pretty solid, fun even, I spend sometime playing in the beta and the game its fun on its own unique way, and I always appreciate when a game its unique, so praise to Sony for actually making a game that even if it looks like Super Smash Bros its actually its own thing.
> 
> ...



oh wow, what a great read..


----------



## EJ (Nov 26, 2012)

I disagree with that post. Sumer smash brothers does in fact take skill. A lot of it has to do with really knowing your opponent and what he/she does in the game.


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Nov 26, 2012)

Flow said:


> I disagree with that post. Sumer smash brothers does in fact take skill. A lot of it has to do with really knowing your opponent and what he/she does in the game.



Of course, as I said the most skilled player will win most of the time, but in the game anyone can win cause the game is designed that way, it CAN not it WILL, same is true for Mario Party and Mario Kart.

That's the beauty of Smash, its still a party game that anyone can play and even sometimes win cause the randomness, but it also can be NO ITEMS!, FOX ONLY!, FINAL DESTINATION!

PS All stars in change is not flexible at all in its core all cause the score system in itself is complex.

But that's all I have to say about PS All Stars, have fun all of you that have it!


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 26, 2012)

I agree with him. ^

They just didn't know how to do it.. Given that it's their first try, it wasn't a 'bad' one..


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 26, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aImebbqzvtw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 26, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aImebbqzvtw[/YOUTUBE]



 I though it was a Robotchicken parody..


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 26, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I though it was a Robotchicken parody..



It is. 

It's going to be on Robot Chicken tonight to advertise the game.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 26, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> It is.
> 
> It's going to be on Robot Chicken tonight to advertise the game.



oh shit, it is


----------



## Mexicano27 (Nov 26, 2012)

For the people playing this game, have any of you got any favorites? I've tried a few by now, and I really love Sir Dan and Nariko. 



Remyx said:


> If only Crash and Spyro were in it. I'd probably get it.



I'd love it if Spyro were in it, but I have to wonder what his voice would be. It's changed numerous times over the years, but the only VA I've ever liked was his original for PS1.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Nov 26, 2012)

Mexicano27 said:


> For the people playing this game, have any of you got any favorites? I've tried a few by now, and I really love Sir Dan and Nariko.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love it if Spyro were in it, but I have to wonder what his voice would be. It's changed numerous times over the years, but the only VA I've ever liked was his original for PS1.



Raiden no question. At first I was going to pick Sly but after seeing Raiden he is the perfect character since I love using offensive characters in fighting games like Ragna(Blazblue) or Akuma.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 26, 2012)

All stars tried to skirt the line between party game and competitive game.. It failed.

Smash skirts that line like its easy. Nintendo focuses the game on party, but they also somehow are able to add enough depth into the games fighting mechanics, individual from the party mechanics, that when you turn off all the party stuff, it all of a sudden can remain a party game, but also be a competitive game, skirting that thin line between the two.

Its not much more complicated then that. Nintendo also has a much better library to choose from, and more content, but it always comes down to the mechanics. If a car doesn't have a good frame and parts, its not gonna matter much what it looks like


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Nov 26, 2012)

Goova said:


> All stars tried to skirt the line between party game and competitive game.. It failed.
> 
> Smash skirts that line like its easy. Nintendo focuses the game on party, but they also somehow are able to add enough *depth* into the games fighting mechanics, individual from the party mechanics, that when you turn off all the party stuff, it all of a sudden can remain a party game, but also be a competitive game, skirting that thin line between the two.
> 
> Its not much more complicated then that. Nintendo also has a much better library to choose from, and more content, but it always comes down to the mechanics. If a car doesn't have a good frame and parts, its not gonna matter much what it looks like



Depending on which Smash game you are talking about i will agree with you on when you say "depth"


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 26, 2012)

Makes me wonder if the new smash will be designed as a competitive fighter overall since it's being made by Bamco.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 26, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Depending on which Smash game you are talking about i will agree with you on when you say "depth"



Well obviously not the first one


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Nov 26, 2012)

Goova said:


> Well obviously not the first one



and obviously not the 3rd one either lool


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 26, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> and obviously not the 3rd one either lool



3rd one has less depth then the 2nd one, but enough depth to have a flourishing competitive scene


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Nov 26, 2012)

Goova said:


> 3rd one has less depth then the 2nd one, but enough depth to have a flourishing *competitive scene*



Brawl barley has any depth at all. And its funny when you say competitive scene cause the creators intended that they didn't their game to become a tournament game.

Melee > All Stars > Brawl imo


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 26, 2012)

Brawl, depth? Lol


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 26, 2012)

2000      post lol


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Nov 26, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Brawl, depth? Lol



Dont get me wrong i like the game but it has no depth at all. 

Also its too early to judge if All Stars has any depth cause its new


----------



## Maycara (Nov 26, 2012)

Loving this game, currently top 100 or so depending, with brown belt BP 54. In 2vs2 anyway, only played ffa for a bit manage to get to green I believe there at 70 or so. Great game though, loving it alot!

If anyone wants to add me its Minzara, same as my username here.


----------



## Radical Edward (Nov 26, 2012)

I just got that game, someone please tell me...*Why's Kratos so BROKE!?* He's my *Man*


----------



## Tazmo (Nov 26, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

